# The championship thread 2017-18



## sealion (Jun 21, 2017)

Thought i would start one early.

Six new teams join a very tough looking division. Millwall-Bolton and Sheffield united all promoted are joined by Sunderland-Hull and Middlesboro from the promised land . I will be happy if my team Millwall manage to stay up and take a few big scalps along the way.

Fixtures here,,BBC Sport - Football -  Championship  Fixtures


----------



## sealion (Jun 21, 2017)

Calling mod The Octagon Fez909 stavros pppPenguin Lorca sihhi technical oneflewover


----------



## Lorca (Jun 21, 2017)

my team, birmingham city supposedly looking to sign John Terry, somewhat implausibly. Though I heard the Vile and Swansea are after him as well. Actually hope we don't sign him tbh, its the sort of signing that can bankrupt a club like us. 'Arry obviously got some serious money from somewhere though and wheeling and dealing already - David Stockdale on a free, great signing. I actually predict the play-offs for us this season and I also predict the vile and the dingles to get relegated!


----------



## mod (Jun 22, 2017)

Slavisa Jokanovic has signed a new contract and is staying. Best manager we've had since Roy Hodgson. We've turned down £20 million from Newcastle for Tom Cairney and Jokanovic said he's not going to be sold. So things are looking positive and we are in a very good place to improve from a strong season last year. Confident of another top 6 finish but we should really be aiming top two 'IF' we sign a class striker. 

Saying that, when the fixtures were released the other day I did think 'blimey there's some big teams in the division this season' and our opening 4 fixtures are very tough. 

Norwich City (Home)

Reading (Away)

Leeds United (Away)

Sheffield Wednesday (home)

We'll have a very good idea how we will do next season after those games!

Hard to say how Millwall will do but this is a very very unpredictable division. Its one of it's charms.


----------



## mod (Jun 22, 2017)

Lorca said:


> my team, birmingham city supposedly looking to sign John Terry, somewhat implausibly. Though I heard the Vile and Swansea are after him as well. Actually hope we don't sign him tbh, its the sort of signing that can bankrupt a club like us. 'Arry obviously got some serious money from somewhere though and wheeling and dealing already - David Stockdale on a free, great signing. I actually predict the play-offs for us this season and I also predict the vile and the dingles to get relegated!



Agree Stockdale on a free is a wonderful signing. He was our 2nd choice keeper (behind the world class Mark Schwarzer) for many years and we all rated him highly. I feel so, so sorry for the club that ends up with that odious and tainted John Terry. What a disgusting human.


----------



## sealion (Jun 22, 2017)

mod said:


> I feel so, so sorry for the club that ends up with that odious and tainted John Terry


Redknapp is trying to get him another pay day. Harry, a dodgy owner and possibly Jt. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## sealion (Jun 22, 2017)

Downing looking for a new club,,,Stewart Downing: Middlesbrough winger told he can leave by boss Garry Monk

Sunderland news,,,Sunderland takeover bid: Fulwell 73 out of running to buy Championship club


----------



## sealion (Jun 22, 2017)

mod said:


> Hard to say how Millwall will do but this is a very very unpredictable division.


Home form will be vital for us. Barnsley and Burton managed to stay up last season so there is hope.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 22, 2017)

Very pleased that Sheffield United are finally out of League 1.  Lots of games in/around London too which is great for me.

Hoping we stay up and that the others don't go up.


----------



## sealion (Jun 22, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Very pleased that Sheffield United are finally out of League 1


It's an awful league to be in. Poor quality of football, shit refs and very few away fans to add to the atmosphere. Good luck for the season.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 22, 2017)

I have no clue how we're going to do this season, we've been close twice now and retained all the important personnel, but I worry we've not done enough to strengthen in the face of what looks like a really competitive league. 

Forestieri needs to have a good season and our strikers need to start quickly. 

I'd like to see George Hirst given a proper run in the team, he's been on fire for the youth team and England under-20s, his dad was a legend for us and (name drop alert) a family friend, so it'd be amazing if he could break through and make an impact. 

Looking forward to the Sheffield Derbys though, been a while.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 22, 2017)

sealion said:


> It's an awful league to be in. Poor quality of football, shit refs and very few away fans to add to the atmosphere. Good luck for the season.


It was fine for a couple of seasons... Loads of new grounds. Novelty soon wore off though!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 22, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> I have no clue how we're going to do this season, we've been close twice now and retained all the important personnel, but I worry we've not done enough to strengthen in the face of what looks like a really competitive league.
> 
> Forestieri needs to have a good season and our strikers need to start quickly.
> 
> ...



Oh yes! 

(although I can't say I'm entirely looking forward to them.... too stressful!)


----------



## sealion (Jun 22, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> It was fine for a couple of seasons... Loads of new grounds. Novelty soon wore off though!


I never want to see fleetwood or rochdale again  Tick em off the list and never return.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 22, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> (although I can't say I'm entirely looking forward to them.... too stressful!)



True, I don't 'enjoy' them at all, but I appreciate the passion on show and hope for the best. 

Good luck (apart from those two games and if you have a chance to deny us promotion / play offs )


----------



## sealion (Jun 22, 2017)

Nottingham Forest's City Ground added to community asset register


----------



## technical (Jun 26, 2017)

The only time you can really enjoy a derby match is when the final whistle goes and you've won. Build up and match are too stressful - worst feeling in the world losing at home to your nearest neighbours. 

Having said that - looking forward to the season already, particularly with a visit to Fulham fairly early on. 

I don't know if you've heard anything octagon, but i've heard that young George Hirst may well be on his way.


----------



## SE25 (Jun 26, 2017)

Millwall back in the big time then


----------



## sealion (Jun 26, 2017)

SE25 said:


> Millwall back in the big time then


You are due to go bust again soon aren't you. Wanker.


----------



## SE25 (Jun 26, 2017)

sealion said:


> You are due to go bust again soon aren't you. Wanker.



someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed

(it's not due for another 3 years actually)


----------



## sealion (Jun 26, 2017)

SE25 said:


> someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed


You posted a dig looking for a response, you got one.


SE25 said:


> (it's not due for another 3 years actually)


Don't be so sure. Your shitty little club had to take out a loan from next seasons tv money to pay your inflated wage bill. No money spent on that dump you play in and players on 80k a week. I can't wait for meltdown when it happens again


----------



## sealion (Jun 26, 2017)

Stephen Warnock: Burton Albion sign full-back on one-year deal
Dimi Konstantopoulos: Middlesbrough goalkeeper signs one-year contract
Millwall: Jed Wallace & George Saville join from Wolves


----------



## sealion (Jun 27, 2017)

Eros Pisano: Bristol City sign Hellas Verona defender
Cardiff City: Defender Bruno Ecuele Manga signs new deal
Preston pounce for Manchester United prospect Josh Harrop


----------



## sealion (Jun 28, 2017)

Reading: Dutch midfielder Pelle Clement joins from Ajax on three-year deal
Famara Diedhiou: Bristol City sign Senegal striker in club-record £5.3m deal
Tottenham transfer news: Ryan Sessegnon signs new Fulham deal | Goal.com


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2017)

leeds have an owner who is actually serious about investing in the club shock! 

Leeds United become owners of Elland Road once again

finally  an owner who actually seems to want to do something with the club - after the parade of crooks, chancers and clowns we've had to endure for the past ten years. MOT!


----------



## technical (Jun 29, 2017)

Bristol City paying over £5m for a player. Unbelievable.


----------



## sealion (Jun 29, 2017)

Simon Grayson: Sunderland appoint Preston North End boss as manager


----------



## sealion (Jul 1, 2017)

Josh Scowen: QPR sign midfielder after Barnsley exit
Marc Roberts: Birmingham City sign Barnsley defender
Preston North End sign Kevin O'Connor and Tom Barkhuizen extends contract
Sunderland: John O'Shea signs new one-year deal with Championship club
Will Buckley: Bolton Wanderers sign former Sunderland winger
Paul Robinson: Birmingham City captain signs new one-year contract


----------



## sealion (Jul 3, 2017)

John Terry: Aston Villa sign ex-Chelsea & England captain
Looking at the Villa forums and they are not too pleased about this signing.


----------



## sealion (Jul 3, 2017)

Andre Wisdom: Derby County seal deal for Liverpool defender
Tom Cairney: Fulham midfielder extends contract, Marcelo Djalo signs
Russell Martin: Scotland defender extends Norwich City contract
Sunderland taken off the market by owner Ellis Short


----------



## mod (Jul 3, 2017)

sealion said:


> Tom Cairney: Fulham midfielder extends contract, Marcelo Djalo signs



Absolutely delighted about this and young Ryan Sessegnon signing extensions. better than any signing we could have expected.


----------



## sealion (Jul 3, 2017)

mod said:


> Absolutely delighted about this and young Ryan Sessegnon signing extensions. better than any signing we could have expected.


You have a decent squad by the looks of things. You should come close this season!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> John Terry: Aston Villa sign ex-Chelsea & England captain
> Looking at the Villa forums and they are not too pleased about this signing.


I'm a bit worried the lad might not be able to handle the pressure of playing for a proper big club - it's a huge step up for him obvs.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 4, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> I'm a bit worried the lad might not be able to handle the pressure of playing for a proper big club - it's a huge step up for him obvs.



Yeah, if he owned a beta mac video player he could see how great the Villa were.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 4, 2017)

mod said:


> Absolutely delighted about this and young Ryan Sessegnon signing extensions. better than any signing we could have expected.




Fulham are up there as favourites with Villa and Boro so they are doing something right. It's gonna be a great season for the Championship, some tense derbies, the Sheffield clubs and dirty Leeds, Brum Villa and Wolves, Burton Derby and Forest,  Ipswich and Delia's mob, Boro and Sunderland.


----------



## sealion (Jul 4, 2017)

I wonder which players wife he will sleep with.


----------



## sealion (Jul 4, 2017)

Villa play at Millwall last day of the season. We will give Big John a decent send off


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 4, 2017)

Ja


sealion said:


> I wonder which players wife he will sleep with.


Ha ha, I bet they're all keeping a close eye on  their missuses,  Steve Bruce included.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> Villa play at Millwall last day of the season. We will give Big John a decent send off



He might come to manage the Lions of London next


----------



## sealion (Jul 4, 2017)

He might be shit now anyway. It's a pricey gamble for villa to buy someone at his age and expect him to play 2 games a week.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> Villa play at Millwall last day of the season. We will give Big John a decent send off


I'm sure he'll be expecting it. On 26 mins - with the players forming his traditional guard of honour.


----------



## sealion (Jul 4, 2017)

Alex Neil: Preston North End appoint ex-Norwich boss as manager
George Boyd: Sheffield Wednesday sign midfielder after Burnley exit
Bersant Celina: Manchester City winger joins Ipswich Town on loan

I think Boyd is a good signing for sheffield wednesday.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> He might be shit now anyway. It's a pricey gamble for villa to buy someone at his age and expect him to play 2 games a week.


Bit rougher down there as well. He will be out to prove a point though and will be a good bet for first goalscorer, he's quite useful in corners.


----------



## sealion (Jul 4, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Bit rougher down there as well. He will be out to prove a point though and will be a good bet for first goalscorer, he's quite useful in corners.


He has always had good players around him so the step down may expose him as he's getting on a bit. I have won a nice few quid out of him over the years for scoring first. I doubt the bookies will be offering 25's on him this time round.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> He has always had good players around him so the step down may expose him as he's getting on a bit. I have won a nice few quid out of him over the years for scoring first. I doubt the bookies will be offering 25's on him this time round.



True. Him and Dan Petrescu were great odds.

Millwall got a couple of nice derbies coming up, QP ha ha, Brentford, Fulham.  Small grounds, great atmospheres.


----------



## sealion (Jul 4, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> QP ha ha


They have a very tough start and a fucking basket case for a manager. We have them in september and would love to get that cunt Holloway sacked after a hammering from us. I love going to Fulham and more so when the weather is good, it's a lovely old ground. Not sure if Brentford have moved yet so may have a new ground to visit and tick off the list.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> Calling mod The Octagon Fez909 stavros pppPenguin Lorca sihhi technical oneflewover


Maaan, don't drag me into this thread yet. I almost forgot about relegation for a bit.  

Plenty of change going on at boro atm. New manager. Players being cleaned out like there's no tomorrow. No incomers yet 

Some of the "guess the opening day line up" teamsheets that are being posted on the boro forums are almost unrecognisable to me...

Championship, eh? Bring it on!


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 5, 2017)

sealion said:


> They have a very tough start and a fucking basket case for a manager. We have them in september and would love to get that cunt Holloway sacked after a hammering from us. I love going to Fulham and more so when the weather is good, it's a lovely old ground. Not sure if Brentford have moved yet so may have a new ground to visit and tick off the list.



Craven Cottage is seriously the best football ground left out there at the moment. Love the place.


----------



## technical (Jul 5, 2017)

sealion said:


> Alex Neil: Preston North End appoint ex-Norwich boss as manager
> George Boyd: Sheffield Wednesday sign midfielder after Burnley exit
> Bersant Celina: Manchester City winger joins Ipswich Town on loan
> 
> I think Boyd is a good signing for sheffield wednesday.



I'm happy with the Boyd signing. Now we need a decent centre half.


----------



## Lorca (Jul 5, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Craven Cottage is seriously the best football ground left out there at the moment. Love the place.



nice ground for sure, but colder than a witches tit for some reason, whenever i've been anyway. crap atmosphere and no decent pubs nearby afaic. i like preston nob end for some reason. 

glad we didn't sign terry - waaay too expensive and a huge gamble - vilers were all saying hes shit and over the hill when it looked like he was going to blues, now hes signed for them he's suddenly the messiah! but thats football fans innit. could go either way, but its a big risk by dr tony genius billionaire owner! weve signed the centre back from barnsley, marc roberts and he looks a decent player tbh.


----------



## sealion (Jul 5, 2017)

Lorca said:


> nice ground for sure, but colder than a witches tit for some reason,


Being on the river makes it nasty in the winter. Brentford is the same with the thames one side of you and the m4 the other.


----------



## mod (Jul 5, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Craven Cottage is seriously the best football ground left out there at the moment. Love the place.



Its a charming old place for sure and universally admired it seems. I can see the floodlights from my desk too.


----------



## technical (Jul 5, 2017)

Lorca said:


> nice ground for sure, but colder than a witches tit for some reason, whenever i've been anyway. crap atmosphere and *no decent pubs nearby afaic*. i like preston nob end for some reason.
> 
> glad we didn't sign terry - waaay too expensive and a huge gamble - vilers were all saying hes shit and over the hill when it looked like he was going to blues, now hes signed for them he's suddenly the messiah! but thats football fans innit. could go either way, but its a big risk by dr tony genius billionaire owner! weve signed the centre back from barnsley, marc roberts and he looks a decent player tbh.



You can't have looked very hard. There's loads of decent pubs within a  15/20 minute walk of Craven Cottage


----------



## sealion (Jul 5, 2017)

Conor McLaughlin: Millwall sign Fleetwood & Northern Ireland right-back
Barrie McKay: Rangers winger completes move to Nottingham Forest
Harrison Reed: Southampton midfielder makes Norwich City loan move


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 5, 2017)

mod said:


> Its a charming old place for sure and universally admired it seems. I can see the floodlights from my desk too.



Even the walk to it is great through that quaint little park.


----------



## sealion (Jul 5, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Even the walk to it is great through that quaint little park.


This was our boat on it's way to putney bridge last time we played there


----------



## mod (Jul 6, 2017)

sealion said:


> This was our boat on it's way to putney bridge last time we played there




Shocking 0-1 defeat. That was literally men against boys. Mad Felix Magath thought our U21 team would walk the championship. Nope.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 6, 2017)

sealion said:


> This was our boat on it's way to putney bridge last time we played there




Bet the peace and quiet was shattered in that park when you lot cut thru


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2017)

mod said:


> Shocking 0-1 defeat. That was literally men against boys. Mad Felix Magath thought our U21 team would walk the championship. Nope.


Holloway got applaued off the field (not by me ) that day. I knew we were in for a tough season under him and i wasn't wrong.


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Bet the peace and quiet was shattered in that park when you lot cut thru


Booze and spliff everywhere that day. There was couple in the park that has just got married and where posing for the photographer when we turned up.


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2017)

Richard Stearman: Sheffield United sign Fulham defender for undisclosed fee
Vurnon Anita: Leeds United sign former Newcastle United midfielder
Rickie Lambert: Striker leaves Cardiff City 'by mutual consent'

Lambert was a good stiker on his day. Hope he can get a team lower down the ladder.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2017)

So we've made some signings.

Jonny Howson and Cyrus Christie join Middlesbrough for undisclosed fees

Howson is apparently decent but I don't know anything about him?

Christie is likely a replacement for Gibson 

I can't help but feel we still need to sort the striker situation out though. We were a low scoring team during the promotion campaign, and then one of the lowest scoring teams in the Premier League ever, and that was with Negredo, who's now gone.

According to a post on a boro forum, we signed 12 players on permanent deals in 2016. Only one of them will still be in the borosquad in the upcoming season. Shocking transfers is what did it...


----------



## pppPenguin (Jul 9, 2017)

Isn't Gibson a centre back? If so, Christie is most certainly not a centre back and would be better described as a complete wingback with almost no defensive intellect.


----------



## sealion (Jul 11, 2017)

Helder Costa: Wolves winger to miss start of new Championship season
Ruben Neves: Wolves sign FC Porto midfielder for Championship record fee
John Ruddy: Wolves sign former Norwich City goalkeeper on two-year deal
James Husband: Norwich City bring in Middlesbrough left-back
Ola Aina: Chelsea defender joins Hull City on loan for season


----------



## passenger (Jul 11, 2017)

sealion said:


> This was our boat on it's way to putney bridge last time we played there



Brilliant sealion if you had DJ Randall and MC GQ it would have been perfect


----------



## sealion (Jul 11, 2017)

passenger said:


> Brilliant sealion if you had DJ Randall and MC GQ it would have been perfect


Couldn't afford them mate. All the money went on other forms of entertainment


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 11, 2017)

pppPenguin said:


> Isn't Gibson a centre back? If so, Christie is most certainly not a centre back and would be better described as a complete wingback with almost no defensive intellect.


Right you are. Must be a Barragan replacement, then. Gone back to Spain for free, I believe.


----------



## sealion (Jul 16, 2017)

Tom Huddlestone: Derby County sign Hull City midfielder on two-year deal
Dominic Iorfa: Ipswich Town sign Wolves defender on season-long loan
Marcel Franke: Norwich City sign German defender from Greuther Furth
Neil Warnock: Cardiff manager warns of more player departures


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2017)

Boro just broke their transfer record for Assombalonga. £15m. Good signing if he can stay fit. Apprently had lots of injury problems at Forrest. Still banged the goals in though.

Excited for the season now...shaping up to be a decent team. Goalie next!


----------



## Lorca (Jul 21, 2017)

wow, are boro really signing Darren Randolph for 4.5 million  that's crazy money for an average keeper. The games gone Tom! In blues related news, I'm chuffed we didn't sign John Terry, but we're supposedly looking at Cashley Cole now lol! Oh, and Stewart Downing.


----------



## sealion (Jul 21, 2017)

Lorca said:


> wow, are boro really signing Darren Randolph for 4.5 million  that's crazy money for an average keeper. The games gone Tom! In blues related news, I'm chuffed we didn't sign John Terry, but we're supposedly looking at Cashley Cole now lol! Oh, and Stewart Downing.


The parachute payments that relegated teams get from the prem is a joke. Financial fairplay my ringpiece and hardly a level playing ground. If certain teams don't go straight back up then it usually ends in tears for the fans involved.
Redknapp will do the same to Birmingham as he did at Portsmouth and Qpr. He's a cunt and should be banned from managing football clubs.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 21, 2017)

Lorca said:


> wow, are boro really signing Darren Randolph for 4.5 million  that's crazy money for an average keeper. The games gone Tom! In blues related news, I'm chuffed we didn't sign John Terry, but we're supposedly looking at Cashley Cole now lol! Oh, and Stewart Downing.


Cheapest £5 mill the Smoggies will ever spend


----------



## LiamO (Jul 21, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Excited for the season now...shaping up to be a decent team. Goalie next!


You just got a good 'un.


----------



## Lorca (Jul 22, 2017)

Redknapp has a lot of goodwill with the fans at the minute for keeping us up after the zolacoaster (which only ever went downwards) but because he will probably only be here for a year or two, he's not interested in the long term health of the club. he seems happy to spunk massive wages on high profile players at the end of their career, which like you say, could lead down a bad road.

Randolph used to play for blues so I saw him a fair bit - good shot stopper, but too often beaten at the near post and has poor distribution imo. He's ok, but really no better than an average champ keeper. Stockdale, who we signed on a free is far better imo.


----------



## technical (Jul 24, 2017)

Personally pleased that Boro have signed Randolph - there were persistent rumours they were after Westwood from Wednesday


----------



## sealion (Jul 27, 2017)

Bournemouth's Lewis Grabban & Blackburn's Jason Steele join Sunderland
Ondrej Mazuch: Hull City sign Sparta Prague defender for undisclosed fee
Darnell Fisher: Preston North End sign Rotherham full-back on three-year deal
Tendayi Darikwa: Nottingham Forest pay undisclosed fee for Burnley player


----------



## sealion (Jul 29, 2017)

Jake Cooper: Millwall sign Reading defender for undisclosed fee
Nathan Baker: Bristol City sign Aston Villa defender on permanent deal
Jamal Blackman: Sheffield United sign Chelsea goalkeeper on season-long loan deal
Andreas Bouchalakis: Nottingham Forest sign Olympiacos midfielder


----------



## Lorca (Aug 2, 2017)

my best guess for the final table for the season on BBC's predictor. You have to be a bit optimistic for your own team innit, even though we're crap! Still, theres always a surprise package, like Huddersfield last year, and you never know, could be us i suppose. (Also think Vile should at least make the playoffs but they're a toxic club and if a few early results go poorly, the bedsheet banners will come out, therefore i'm going steve bruce to be first manager sacked. ps, sorry Milwall!


----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2017)

My thoughts,,,
*Championship table predictor *
How will the Championship table look at the end of the season? Pick how you think it will look at the end, placing all 24 teams in order. Have a go then share with your friends.


----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2017)

Harry Redknapp: Birmingham set for 'difficult' season without more new signings


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 2, 2017)

There's mine. The JT factor will lift the Villa, sorry Lorca .
No surprise you pitting Holloway at the bottom sealion


----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> No surprise you pitting Holloway at the bottom sealion


They will probably sack him and he will end up back at sky sports talking shit for money.. He and the club are a basket case, run and managed by fuckwits.


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2017)

I love the revival of hope that a new season brings to some fans. My Leeds-supporting colleague affirms very strongly that they'll win the title this year. I saw him looking at a piece on the Beeb website with a picture of Garry Monk on and he just said "twat".


----------



## Lorca (Aug 3, 2017)

well, looks like we wont be signing neymar now . could go either way with the aston historians. no doubt JT should be immense at this level, but, leaving aside whether he can be arsed and whether he can stay fit, part of the problem for them is their entitled fans imo. They still believe they're this massive club who are better than everyone else in the league and they should be in the champions league by rights rather than down with plebs like us. Its a cliche, but this league is tough to get out of, with many very similar teams. Also, they're just really boring imo. A few poor results and the atmosphere will be toxic there  But yeah, an £80 million team who added JT should be winning 4.0 every week in theory so I hope i'm not eating my words come may !

As for away trips this year, Ive been to every ground except millwall, brentford and burton, so quite fancy the latter two if possible, but i only go to the odd game nowadays.


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

Birmingham City end interest in trialists Simeon Slavchev and Eddie Afonso
Leeds United owner Andrea Radrizzani expects top-six finish in the Championship
Ouasim Bouy: Leeds sign former Juventus man and loan him to Cultural Leonesa
Robbin Ruiter: Sunderland sign Dutch goalkeeper on a two-year deal
Jack Grealish: Aston Villa midfielder out for three months
Leo Bonatini: Wolves sign striker on a season-long loan from Al Hilal
Tom Lawrence: Leicester City reject Derby County's £7m bid for forward
Aden Flint and Joe Bryan: Bristol City reject bid for defensive pair


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

Countdown to kick off 2017.
Countdown Timer


----------



## LiamO (Aug 3, 2017)

Lorca said:


> As for away trips this year, Ive been to every ground except *millwall*, brentford and burton, so quite fancy the latter two if possible, but i only go to the odd game nowadays.



About time you extended an invite sealion ?


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

LiamO said:


> About time you extended an invite sealion ?


He said he didn't fancy it for whatever reason.


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

Aaron Wilbraham: Bolton Wanderers sign Bristol City striker on one-year deal


----------



## LiamO (Aug 3, 2017)

sealion said:


> He said he didn't fancy it for whatever reason.


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

LiamO said:


>


The den is now one of the safest grounds for an away supporter to watch football. Get off the train and downstairs there is an exit for visiting supporters that leads into the away end if you want to use it. You can't get past the ob without an away ticket and it's all fenced off. We call it cowards way. Away supporters mingle with the locals on the normal walk to the ground and they hang about outside waiting on mates and family. They are no threat and not a firm looking for it, so no one gives a fuck. The ob have it sewn up in Bermondsey on a matchday with fiu spotters all over the place, so our lot are not interested in a row too close to home. Nor does any away firm come with any real intent and prefer to get wrapped up and throw wanker signs from behind ob lines.


----------



## Lorca (Aug 3, 2017)

some old work mates of mine went to the old ground some years ago and were chased all the way into the ground by a bunch of homicidal maniacs heh!  when they finally got in safely through the turnstiles, they noticed their jackets had literally been slashed to ribbons! I have heard from other blues fans its not too bad nowadays if your sensible. In the past, one of the biggest, meanest mobs I ever saw at blues was millwall, to a man they all looked like they escaped from alcatraz that morning!  actually, I would go, but I can only make a few games a year nowadays, honest guv !


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

Lorca said:


> In the past, one of the biggest, meanest mobs I ever saw at blues was millwall,


We always had a equally mean looking welcoming committee from your lot  Bazz and his lot where no shrinking violets.


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

Lorca said:


> I would go, but I can only make a few games a year nowadays, honest guv


If you ever manage it down then give me a shout.


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

Team news for the two opening games on Friday


Nottingham Forest v Millwall
Sunderland v Derby County


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 3, 2017)

Actually getting a little bit excited by start of the season.

I'll be over it by 5 on Saturday no doubt.


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Actually getting a little bit excited by start of the season.
> 
> I'll be over it by 5 on Saturday no doubt.


Have you bought many players ? What are your expectations If any ?


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 3, 2017)

sealion said:


> Have you bought many players ? What are your expectations If any ?


Just want to stay up really. 

Have bought a few... noone flashy but definitely strengthening the squad. Entirely unconvinced we should have resigned Evans and would much rather we hadn't. 

Really looking forward to seeing how David Brooks does - got player of the tournament for England U20s in summer and has played a lot in pre season so expecting to see him get some starts.


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Just want to stay up really.


Likewise


brixtonblade said:


> Have bought a few... noone flashy but definitely strengthening the squad


Same as us. It's tough when the bigger clubs can pay 30k a week in wages.


brixtonblade said:


> Entirely unconvinced we should have resigned Evans and would much rather we hadn't.


I didn't know you had. He will get some stick this season


----------



## passenger (Aug 4, 2017)

Well the season starts tonight, good luck to to all the newly promoted teams 
looks like a very strong championship to me, my tip to do well is Fulham thats 
them doomed  and I think Sunderland will have it hard as well.


----------



## Lorca (Aug 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> If you ever manage it down then give me a shout.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 5, 2017)

Just sneaked a cheeky £2 on JT to get first goal later @ 25/1. I'll probably do this until I realise it ain't gonna happen all season. He is good when up for corners though.

If he scores in the 26th minute then yeah he certainly does have links with some dodgy syndicate.

I'm with you Lorca the Villa fans really are a deluded bunch led by wife beater Collymore. They hate Chelsea as well, I know everyone does but them lot more so. They were chased around Aston a few times back in the 80s, maybe that's it.

Not a good start sealion , gonna be a long difficult season for Mr Harris I think.


----------



## Lorca (Aug 5, 2017)

yeah, unlucky millwall, from what i saw they were the better team (watched the sunderland derby game - both teams looked a bit pedestrian imo, but esp derby.) Hoping for a good start for Blues today, 'Arry trying to sign new players but getting quoted silly money apparently. I think that Assombalonga to Boro for £15 million has had a knock on effect. Anyway, I'll go Ipswich 0 Blues 1.


----------



## sealion (Aug 5, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Just sneaked a cheeky £2 on JT to get first goal later @ 25/1


Thanks for the reminder mate. I will do him first and last scorer for a couple of quid.


BCBlues said:


> Not a good start sealion , gonna be a long difficult season for Mr Harris I think.


We battered them but could not score. Looking at the forest forums and the general opinion is that they got lucky. We need to put away the chances or the heads will drop. A prolific striker in a must but they ain't cheap. Performance wise i was happy enough and our new signings certainly strengthen us, need a positive result next week v Bolton.


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2017)

I only saw the highlights, but Fulham looked fantastic in the first half.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2017)

Right, leeds up - one spot +playoffs left.


----------



## sealion (Aug 6, 2017)

Two home games up next for those that played away this weekend, Saturday/Sunday and Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## sealion (Aug 6, 2017)

Weekend stat

7 clean sheets , 1 red card, 23 goals scored including 4 penalties and 1 own goal.


----------



## sealion (Aug 7, 2017)

Reading manager Jaap Stam facing lengthy injury list one game into new season
Cameron Borthwick-Jackson: Manchester United full-back joins Leeds on loan
Martyn Waghorn: Ipswich Town sign Rangers striker on two-year deal
Alex Baptiste: QPR sign defender on two-year deal after release by Middlesbrough
Marco Stiepermann: Norwich City sign VfL Bochum midfielder on three-year deal


----------



## sealion (Aug 8, 2017)

Gaetano Berardi: Leeds United full-back signs new three-year contract to 2020
Bolton Wanderers: Manager Phil Parkinson and assistant Steve Parkin sign new deals
Andre Dozzell: Ipswich Town midfielder ruled out with torn cruciate ligament


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 11, 2017)

Lewis Baker loand to Boro, from Chelsea.

Looks like the real deal this kid. A great replacement for Ramirez.


----------



## sealion (Aug 11, 2017)

Eunan O'Kane: Leeds United midfielder signs new four-year deal
Kazenga LuaLua: QPR sign Brighton winger on loan until January
Mamadou Thiam: Barnsley sign Dijon forward and Leicester's Harvey Barnes on loan


----------



## sealion (Aug 11, 2017)

In other news,,


"Birmingham City boss Harry Redknapp says he is not prepared to pay inflated prices for players in the current transfer market"


----------



## Lorca (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Lorca (Aug 12, 2017)

afternoon all, hope you had a good saturday. I sure did...


----------



## sealion (Aug 12, 2017)

Bolton got the point that they came for. We need to quickly learn how to open teams up and have more urgency when in possession. Bolton had a few key players missing but looked solid at the back and scored a nice free kick. On reflextion a fair result and a couple of decent goals scored.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 13, 2017)

New league same shit officials


----------



## Lorca (Aug 13, 2017)

definately, don't know if anyone saw our straight red card yesterday...it was literally just a tackle. embarassing.


----------



## sealion (Aug 13, 2017)

Weekend stats

34 goals scored, 5 clean sheets, 1 own goal and 4 red cards.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2017)

Was OK. Won, which is what counts, though we _should _be winning against newly promoted teams with the squad we have.

Fighting in the ground after the match...not so good.


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2017)

A right old ding dong game at the den last night. End to end stuff and plenty of good attacking football on show from both sides, but neither team could defend. We are getting punished for the slightest mistake this season and have to realise it's not league one that we are playing in anymore. I enjoyed the game and wasn't too pissed off when they scored the winner (seen it all before).A noisy and well supported ( 2k at a guess) Ipswich have a good forward line and an experienced manager in Mick Mccarthy, but i don't expect them to finish in the top ten, going on lasts nights performance.


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2017)

Lucas Piazon: Fulham's on-loan midfielder breaks leg in draw at Leeds
Sheyi Ojo: Liverpool forward joins Fulham on loan for 2017-18 season
Nigeria's Ogenyi Onazi denied work permit to join Birmingham
Milan Djuric: Bristol City striker sidelined by groin surgery
Leonid Slutsky: Nuno's Wolves 'best team in Championship', says Hull boss
Steve Bruce: Aston Villa boss says he is 'right man' to turn club's poor form around


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2017)

Midweek stats
31 goals, 8 clean sheets, 1 own goal and 1 red card.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 16, 2017)

Wolves do look good


----------



## Lorca (Aug 18, 2017)

well,that was absolute dogs**ite! we just lost to burton albion and tbh, they thoroughly deserved to win. its crap sometimes innit, supporting a perennially useless team. at the beginning of every season you think this year is gonna be different, but it never bloody is! Why couldn't my uncle have took me to old trafford as a kid instead of st andrews. bah!


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 18, 2017)

Lorca said:


> well,that was absolute dogs**ite! we just lost to burton albion and tbh, they thoroughly deserved to win. its crap sometimes innit, supporting a perennially useless team. at the beginning of every season you think this year is gonna be different, but it never bloody is! Why couldn't my uncle have took me to old trafford as a kid instead of st andrews. bah!



Cheer up. You're still above the Villa.


----------



## Lorca (Aug 18, 2017)

only 'till tomorrow, knowing our luck. its the gypsy curse i tell ye!


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2017)

I didn't know Burton had Sordell and Dyer who signed from leicester playing up front. Decent strikers at this level. They also signed an ex palace and huddersfield midfielder,Sean Scannell: Huddersfield Town winger joins Burton Albion on loan


----------



## 1927 (Aug 19, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Wolves do look good


Not good enough to handle the mighty city.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2017)

1927 said:


> Not good enough to handle the mighty city.


True . Cardiff have had a belting start .


----------



## sealion (Aug 20, 2017)

Weekend stats

28 goals
6 clean sheets
2 reds
1 pen scored

Cardiff, ipswich and leeds still unbeaten.

Some goals and extended highlights below








Highlights: Forest 2-1 Middlesbrough (19.08.17)


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 20, 2017)

Pleased to have 6 points from first 4 games. Still too early to say anything much for certain but a bit worried we're not scoring much. Going to need to make our chances count


----------



## sealion (Aug 20, 2017)

2-minute review: Preston North End 1-0 Reading (Sky Bet Championship), 19th August 2017


----------



## technical (Aug 21, 2017)

Wednesday managed to get the season up and running on Saturday. Have to say I didn't think Fulham played very well - incredibly wasteful in possession, particularly after we went in front. Performances like that are not going to get them anywhere near the top 6.


----------



## sealion (Aug 21, 2017)

A few players on their way to the prem.
Sam Clucas: Swansea City agree fee for Hull midfielder
Chris Wood: Burnley sign Leeds United striker for club record fee

A few leaving
Birmingham loan Arsenal's Carl Jenkinson and Cohen Bramall plus Southampton's Sam Gallagher


----------



## 1927 (Aug 21, 2017)

Who's top?


----------



## bromley (Aug 22, 2017)

Interesting how well Ipswich are doing after getting dicked 6 (six) 1 at Charlton in pre-season.


----------



## sealion (Aug 22, 2017)

bromley said:


> Interesting how well Ipswich are doing after getting dicked 6 (six) 1 at Charlton in pre-season.


I read somewhere that they have only had 12 shots on target but have scored 9 times.


----------



## sealion (Aug 23, 2017)

Liam Bridcutt: Nottingham Forest sign Leeds midfielder for undisclosed fee
James Perch: QPR defender ruled out for months after dislocating kneecap against Hull City
Joe Mason: Burton Albion sign Wolves striker on loan until January
Rafa Soares: Fulham complete loan signing of Porto left-back


----------



## sealion (Aug 24, 2017)

Bristol City: Zak Vyner, Lloyd Kelly, Max O'Leary & Jojo Wollacott sign deals
Robert Snodgrass: Aston Villa boss Steve Bruce 'trying best' to sign West Ham winger
Stephen Kingsley: Hull City sign Swansea City defender on three-year deal
Jon Toral: Hull City sign Arsenal midfielder for undisclosed fee
Ryan Mason: Hull City midfielder to see third specialist over playing return
Jay-Roy Grot: Leeds United sign NEC Nijmegen forward for undisclosed fee


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 25, 2017)

I had money on the Villa tonight, they really are having a sluggish start. I won't be backing them or Terry individually again for a while.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 26, 2017)

Getting a bit fed up, another win for Cardiff, and we haven't moved up a place for 3 weeks.


----------



## Lorca (Aug 26, 2017)

Blues were really, really poor, we lost again, but Reading are no great shakes either. They seem to win by boring the opposition to death. Also, boring ground (surely the most soulless stadium in the UK) and boring fans heh! I think we're cursed with injuries, we signed Carl Jenkinson on loan, off injured within 20 minutes of his debut. I think my prediction table posted earlier may have been a tad optimistic on reflection !


----------



## sealion (Aug 26, 2017)

Lorca said:


> Also, boring ground (surely the most soulless stadium in the UK) and boring fans heh!


I went there once and swore i wouldn't go back again. Bloody grounds in the middle of nowhere and shit voiceless fans. Another club fucked by there stint in the prem.


----------



## sealion (Aug 26, 2017)

Norwich were awful today, we should have got a few more goals but took our foot off the gas. We finally have a win after playing well against Ipswich and Forest but getting zilch from either game. Wolves away for us next, so todays win was vital, points wise, and a much needed confidence boost too!


----------



## sealion (Aug 26, 2017)

Leeds are looking strong. Four clean sheets on the spin, beating Sunderland and forest away from home is never easy, so fair play to them.


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2017)

Weekend stats

28 goals scored in total
1 og
10 clean sheets
0 penalties

Highest attendance-- Sheffield united v Derby.  26,202
Cardiff and Leeds still unbeaten.


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2017)

Weekends goals here,,
Millwall 4-0 Norwich City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2017)

bromley said:


> Interesting how well Ipswich are doing after getting dicked 6 (six) 1 at Charlton in pre-season.


You put the kibosh on them


----------



## 1927 (Aug 27, 2017)

sealion said:


> Weekend stats
> 
> 28 goals scored in total
> 1 og
> ...



Corrected for you. 

Not unhappy people aren't talking us up tho and C5 highlights treating us very badly, but hey ho. We'll just keep plugging away and taking the points while people ignore us.


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2017)

1927 said:


> C5 highlights treating us very badly,


Why ? what have they done to poor old Cardiff ?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 27, 2017)

Leeds seem to be doing everything right at the mo.
New owner who is properly committed to the club and is not a crooked shit stain, incompetent or a lunatic. 
New skillful signings like Alioski and Siaz who look like serious bargains. And the new teenage dutch beast Jay Roy Grot could prove to be the same. 
Quick attacking football, very solid defence. New signings still to come in. 
The manager and the scouting team clearly doing very things very right. 

If you'd have told me three months ago that we'd would have lost green, woods and monk id have been deeply pessimistic - but it now looks like our best team since our days in the prem. 
Last season Leeds probably over-performed - but this team looks very good and still has room to improve.


----------



## bromley (Aug 27, 2017)

sealion said:


> You put the kibosh on them


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2017)

Looking forward to our next home game v leeds. Always a good atmosphere for this one from both sets of fans. We have a decent home record in recent years against Leeds so this will be a good test against a more settled side. I will report back,,


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2017)

bromley said:


>


If you could talk up Wolves prospects it would be appreciated. We play them next .


----------



## bromley (Aug 27, 2017)

Great win for millwall, I think things will pick up for them now.


----------



## sealion (Aug 28, 2017)

Shocking howlers


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 28, 2017)

sealion said:


> Weekends goals here,,
> Millwall 4-0 Norwich City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights



Thumping win.


----------



## sealion (Aug 29, 2017)

Sone Aluko: Reading sign Nigeria forward from Fulham on four-year deal
Nouha Dicko: Hull City sign Wolves striker for undisclosed fee
Linfield forward Paul Smyth completes transfer to Queens Park Rangers


----------



## sealion (Aug 30, 2017)

More ins and outs and other news,,

Marcus Bettinelli: Fulham goalkeeper signs contract extension
Grant Hanley: Norwich City sign Newcastle United defender on four-year deal
Ryan Shotton: Middlesbrough sign Birmingham City defender
Harlee Dean: Birmingham City sign Brentford defender for undisclosed fee
Jackson Irvine: Hull City sign Burton Albion midfielder for undisclosed fee
Joost van Aken: Sheffield Wednesday sign Heerenveen defender for undisclosed fee
Jordan Obita and Paul McShane extend Reading contracts
Stuart Dallas: Leeds United winger signs new three-year deal
Dean Holdsworth: Ex-Bolton Wanderers striker resigns as director


----------



## Lorca (Aug 31, 2017)

so, anyone watching transfer deadline day with baited breath? Can't decide whether 'Arry is gonna bankrupt us or he's going to build a very decent team, or both tbh. Supposedly signing Alex Song! And Jota is a very good player too if we can get him. Apparently this chelsea kid we signed is a very good player too. Wouldn't mind Ryan Kent from Liverpool as well while we're on a roll!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lorca said:


> so, anyone watching transfer deadline day with baited breath? Can't decide whether 'Arry is gonna bankrupt us or he's going to build a very decent team, or both tbh. Supposedly signing Alex Song! And Jota is a very good player too if we can get him. Apparently this chelsea kid we signed is a very good player too. Wouldn't mind Ryan Kent from Liverpool as well while we're on a roll!


You a Brum fan?

The boro forums have been going nuts over Jota. Apparently he's the missing link we need to "smash the league", but we put in a pitiful offer and now he's agreed terms with Brum?


----------



## sealion (Aug 31, 2017)

Lorca said:


> Can't decide whether 'Arry is gonna bankrupt us or he's going to build a very decent team, or both


I'll go for both   Rumour is Jack Wilshire from Arsenal coming to you on loan,,


----------



## Lorca (Aug 31, 2017)

Brum fan indeed. Would be amazed if Wilshire signs, our fans have given him dogs abuse in the past, but stranger things happen i suppose. Am really hoping for Jota, apparently he's having a medical, but we could get gazumped as they say. It's a slightly distasteful pantomime innit, deadline day, but I can't help myself checking it out anyway.


----------



## sealion (Aug 31, 2017)

Lorca said:


> Am really hoping for Jota,


Has just signed for you. He's a tricky and skillful player from what i've seen of him.  Also Jason Lowe: Birmingham sign ex-Blackburn Rovers midfielder


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 1, 2017)

Lorca said:


> Apparently this chelsea kid we signed is a very good player too.



Boga was excellent in our pre season games, fast and strong. He'll do well for you and I also think that Harley Dean from Brentford is quite a good acquisition along with Jota.

Harry's certainly up to summat.


----------



## sealion (Sep 3, 2017)

An interesting look behind the scenes at Sheffield United on transfer deadline day.
Inside Transfer Deadline Day: Access All Areas at Sheffield United


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 3, 2017)

sealion said:


> An interesting look behind the scenes at Sheffield United on transfer deadline day.
> Inside Transfer Deadline Day: Access All Areas at Sheffield United


I came here to post that... Helps understand why everything always ends up being so last minute which I'd suspected was because the club are clueless


----------



## sealion (Sep 3, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I came here to post that... Helps understand why everything always ends up being so last minute which I'd suspected was because the club are clueless


I also think the window should shut before the football starts.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 3, 2017)

sealion said:


> I also think the window should shut before the football starts.


Yeah, agreed. I don't think that will get rid of all the brinkmanship but it might reduce it and starting the season with a finished squad has got to be a good thing. Even less time for playoff winners to prepare though although that's not really a consideration for the blades


----------



## sealion (Sep 3, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Yeah, agreed. I don't think that will get rid of all the brinkmanship but it might reduce it and starting the season with a finished squad has got to be a good thing. Even less time for playoff winners to prepare though although that's not really a consideration for the blades


I think Huddersfield are a good example. They had everyone signed up before pre season training resumed. It's a policy there manager brought in.


----------



## sealion (Sep 8, 2017)

Bolton Wanderers: Ken Anderson not expecting points deduction after shareholder liquidated
Kenneth Zohore: Warnock hails Cardiff board over rejecting bids
Fernando Forestieri: Sheffield Wednesday forward sidelined with knee injury


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 9, 2017)

Pretty much a perfect day for Boro.

First away win in the league in over a year.
Scored 3. 
Clean sheet.
Debut goal for Johnson. And he looked lively.

And, and...Adama Traore finally showed an end product 





Moar!!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 9, 2017)

leeds 5 burton 0. Leeds totally dominating from start to finish, 30 shots on goal to burtons 1. 7th clean sheet in a row. 2nd in table. best goal difference in the leauge. unbeaten all competitions.

And the team hasn't had time to gell yet ...

Look out championship.


----------



## sealion (Sep 9, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> leeds 5 burton 0. Leeds totally dominating from start to finish, 30 shots on goal to burtons 1. 7th clean sheet in a row. 2nd in table. best goal difference in the leauge. unbeaten all competitions.
> 
> And the team hasn't had time to gell yet ...
> 
> Look out championship.


We have you down the den next so i will report back. We have a decent home record against Leeds but i fear this team has a bit more about them. You don't seem to be missing Chris Wood either!


----------



## sealion (Sep 9, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Pretty much a perfect day for Boro.
> 
> First away win in the league in over a year.
> Scored 3.
> ...



Sheer power and determination for the first goal, great to see.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 9, 2017)

Finally Wednesday get going, forest had their moments but we were really positive going forward.

Forestieri out for 3 months, but we've got enough striking options to hopefully kick on now.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 9, 2017)

Also, it hurts to say but fair play to United for their start, looking forward to the derby even more now, Yorkshire representing.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 9, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Also, it hurts to say but fair play to United for their start, looking forward to the derby even more now, Yorkshire representing.


Very pleased with the result today. Pretty confident we'll be staying up now so the pressure is off a bit.


----------



## sealion (Sep 10, 2017)

All the weekends goals here,,,
Video


----------



## sealion (Sep 10, 2017)

Weekend stats

30 goals scored including 1 penalty
8 clean sheets
1 red card
Cardiff and Leeds still unbeaten
Brentford and Bolton yet to win.
Highest attendance- Leeds v Burton 33,404


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2017)

Cardiff vs Leeds Tues 26th September looking like a red letter day.


----------



## Lorca (Sep 10, 2017)

we've got leeds tuesday, we're gonna get sponked lol! (i just made that word up, but it seems about right anyway.)


----------



## sealion (Sep 10, 2017)

Lorca said:


> we've got leeds tuesday, we're gonna get sponked lol! (i just made that word up, but it seems about right anyway.)


How's harry ? is he down to bare bones yet ?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 11, 2017)

Lorca said:


> we've got leeds tuesday, we're gonna get sponked lol! (i just made that word up, but it seems about right anyway.)



Hopefully im going to see the game.


----------



## Lorca (Sep 12, 2017)

'Arry's his usual self, still leaning out of his range rover window on transfer deadline day! He bought or loaned 12 new players in one window, and on Saturday, they unsurprisingly looked and played like 11 strangers, losing to a poor Norwich. We actually signed some very good players but it takes time and I'm not convinced he even knows what formation he wants to use, or what his overall strategy is, which is surprising for such an experienced manager. He seemed to have gone to our faceless Chinese board (no-one even knows who actually owns us, it could even still be the last bloke, who is in prison for money laundering!) and said give me a huge pile of cash and then just blown it on whoever looked a 'triffic' player!  

Ah well, despite my whingeing on here, we always have a good laugh at blues, you have to really. Leeds have had a rough time lately, now its their time by the looks of it. We won the league cup in 2011 and had a run in europe and the prem for a while. C'est la vie.


----------



## sealion (Sep 12, 2017)

Sky to stream midweek English Football League games after new £600m TV deal
I don't think this will help fill stadiums on a Tuesday night.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> Sky to stream midweek English Football League games after new £600m TV deal
> I don't think this will help fill stadiums on a Tuesday night.


No... But is bloody handy for me


----------



## Lorca (Sep 12, 2017)

I only listened to the game on the radio, but even though we lost to a decent Leeds team, it sounds like we are starting to slowly get it together. I reckon we will turn it round soon and once it does click, we have some serious quality, we just need more confidence. Just our luck though, our new record signing Jota went off with what looked like a hamstring injury. In other news, great to see Veela cha cha cha struggling!


----------



## sealion (Sep 13, 2017)

Midweek goals here
Video


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 13, 2017)

I though brum were a bit of a handful - clearly a lot of quality - just its not all come together yet. 
As for leeds - top of the league, top scorers and 6 clean sheets on the bounce  - like most leeds fans - im pinching myself.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 13, 2017)

Into the top six and looking better, if not firing on all cylinders yet.

Couple of massive games coming next, away at Cardiff on Saturday and then The Derby the following Sunday.


----------



## technical (Sep 14, 2017)

Three Yorkshire teams in the top six. 

Got my ticket for the derby match. UTO


----------



## sealion (Sep 15, 2017)

Steve Bruce: Aston Villa boss defiant after criticism from fans
Clint Hill: QPR 'unable to reach satisfactory agreement' with defender
Bolton Wanderers out of transfer embargo, says chairman Ken Anderson
Duncan Watmore: Sunderland striker set for comeback game


----------



## sealion (Sep 15, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> As for leeds - top of the league, top scorers and 6 clean sheets on the bounce  - like most leeds fans - im pinching myself.


Im looking forward to tomorrows game at the Den. Leeds are always vocal and get behind the team so it should be a great atmosphere from both sets of fans. We have a decent home record against Leeds but i think on current form i would happily take a point now.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 15, 2017)

sealion said:


> Im looking forward to tomorrows game at the Den. Leeds are always vocal and get behind the team so it should be a great atmosphere from both sets of fans. We have a decent home record against Leeds but i think on current form i would happily take a point now.


I hope you beat them 5-0


----------



## sealion (Sep 15, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I hope you beat them 5-0


That's being greedy. Four will do me 
I see you have Norwich tomorrow at home. They were crap at our place and have conceded 4 goals in the last two aways. You could end up top of the pile if results go your way tomorrow, good luck.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 15, 2017)

sealion said:


> That's being greedy. Four will do me
> I see you have Norwich tomorrow at home. They were crap at our place and have conceded 4 goals in the last two aways. You could end up top of the pile if results go your way tomorrow, good luck.


Now that _is_ getting greedy...  TBH, I'd rather not go into the derby top - asking for trouble.


----------



## sealion (Sep 15, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> TBH, I'd rather not go into the derby top - asking for trouble.


I dunno, It would do wonders for morale and it's something to defend. Then again beating wednesday to go top would be sweeter for the fans though!


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 15, 2017)

sealion said:


> I dunno, It would do wonders for morale and it's something to defend. Then again beating wednesday to go top would be sweeter for the fans though!


As ever, looking ahead to the derby I'd take a draw.  Really hate that fixture.


----------



## sealion (Sep 15, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> As ever, looking ahead to the derby I'd take a draw.  Really hate that fixture.


Old bill overkill and a bad tempered poor quality game is my experience of derby matches. It brings out all the big game loons as well.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 16, 2017)

sealion said:


> Old bill overkill and a bad tempered poor quality game is my experience of derby matches. It brings out all the big game loons as well.


Yes. And these days a spot of price gouging too.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 16, 2017)

What a result for Millwall!!!!! 
Watched the game courtesy of a live youtube channel (LUTV) - Millwall played some great attacking football while Leeds didn't even get a sniff of the game. Could easily have been 4-0.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 16, 2017)

Fucking 96th minute equaliser.

I really hate Neil Warnock.


----------



## Lorca (Sep 16, 2017)

'Arry's gone! These club owners are absolutely mental - give him the funds to buy 12 players, and remember we don't have much money and then sack him after 6 odd games. Honestly, there's always some crap going on at blues, you have to laugh. Mind, I bet the bloke that got the tattoo of 'Arry leaning out of his range rover regrets it now lol.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 16, 2017)

Lorca said:


> 'Arry's gone! These club owners are absolutely mental - give him the funds to buy 12 players, and remember we don't have much money and then sack him after 6 odd games. Honestly, there's always some crap going on at blues, you have to laugh. Mind, I bet the bloke that got the tattoo of 'Arry leaning out of his range rover regrets it now lol.


Didn't see that coming. Mind you 6 losses on the bounce isn't too clever


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Fucking 96th minute equaliser.
> 
> I really hate Neil Warnock.


I'm starting to love the old cunt!


----------



## sealion (Sep 16, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> What a result for Millwall!!!!!
> Watched the game courtesy of a live youtube channel (LUTV) - Millwall played some great attacking football while Leeds didn't even get a sniff of the game. Could easily have been 4-0.


Four nil would have been a fair result. One goal chalked off by the Lino but fuck knows why and we battered them from start to finish with them failing to get a single shot on target. We played some great stuff and had silenced the Leeds contingent long before we scored. Im not sure whether it's because we played so well or Leeds just had an off day but they don't look nothing special. Both there wingers were subbed at half time after a torrid time from O'brien and wallace. A good week all in all picking up 4 points from two tough games.


----------



## sealion (Sep 16, 2017)

Lorca said:


> 'Arry's gone! These club owners are absolutely mental - give him the funds to buy 12 players, and remember we don't have much money and then sack him after 6 odd games. Honestly, there's always some crap going on at blues, you have to laugh. Mind, I bet the bloke that got the tattoo of 'Arry leaning out of his range rover regrets it now lol.


Harry won't be losing any sleep as he gets another contract payed in full. I hope he never gets another job in the game, the horrible sly cunt.


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 17, 2017)

sealion said:


> . Im not sure whether it's because we played so well or Leeds just had an off day but they don't look nothing special.


Credit where it's due. You could see Leeds are a decent side (when they had the ball) but Millwall simply played them off the park - with very attractive football. Freakish


----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2017)

Millwall highlights
Millwall 1-0 Leeds


----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> Credit where it's due. You could see Leeds are a decent side (when they had the ball) but Millwall simply played them off the park - with very attractive football. Freakish


They have some decent players if you let them play. It's no good passing sideways and back in your own half, even with the ref giving them cheap free kicks they couldn't muster anything.  It will be interesting to see if other managers do the same as Harris did and block off the wingers and let them tap it about in there own half. Todays performance was no surprise to me because we have looked good this season but we do need to put more chances away.


----------



## Lorca (Sep 17, 2017)

I reckon something must've been going on behind the scenes with 'Arry, its crazy not to give him more time. Anyway, looks like the early frontrunners for our new manager are steve cotterill, aitor karanka, nigel pearson or lee carsley, who is going to be the caretaker boss. if carsley does well, i hope he gets the job, he's a local lad and a blues fan, his family go down all the time. as for the others, cotterill seeemed to do well as coach under 'arry here, can see him being offered the job. pearson is another headcase and karanka is a bit meh.


----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2017)

Lorca said:


> I reckon something must've been going on behind the scenes with 'Arry, its crazy not to give him more time


He knows if he's sacked he gets payed up.  Coments like this must have cheered up the owner,,

"Basically they were quicker than us in the second half, sharper, and we disintegrated a bit really."
"The goals came from basic errors. What can you do about it?"
"You stand there as a manager, what can I do about that? What can anyone do. It was just rank, poor play from us that cost us goals. It was very difficult."


----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2017)

Weekend stats.

33 goals scored
5 penalties
4 clean sheets
All the goals here,,,Video


----------



## sealion (Sep 20, 2017)

Sunderland and Everton shirts to support Bradley Lowery Foundation
Phil Parkinson: Bolton Wanderers boss says club are 'in a difficult position'
Dean Smith says EFL Cup exit will not affect Brentford's morale ahead of Bolton game


----------



## sealion (Sep 20, 2017)

Joe Ledley: Derby County sign Wales midfielder on deal until January


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheffield derby on Sunday, been over 5 years since the last one, both teams with a decent start too, should be interesting.

*quietens nerves*

UTO


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm going to make sure I'm too pissed by 1 to be nervous


----------



## technical (Sep 22, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I'm going to make sure I'm too pissed by 1 to be nervous



I hate the derby matches as well. Too much at stake to enjoy

I would say hope it's a good game but in reality I'd take 1-0 nil in the 90th minute with it going in off someone's arse. That would make the journey back down the M1 a lot easier


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 22, 2017)

technical said:


> I hate the derby matches as well. Too much at stake to enjoy
> 
> I would say hope it's a good game but in reality I'd take 1-0 nil in the 90th minute with it going in off someone's arse. That would make the journey back down the M1 a lot easier



I'd be staggered if it's a good game.  They're always ragged and after 5 years it'll be nuts.  I should really check what the odds on a sending off are...


----------



## sealion (Sep 22, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I should really check what the odds on a sending off are..


12/5 with Hills. Hardly worth it at those odds.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 22, 2017)

Agreed, it's going to be a shit game, they always are, but I still can't wait.

Ask me again at 3ish on Sunday


----------



## technical (Sep 23, 2017)

Mind you, Wembley 93 was a decent game


----------



## sealion (Sep 24, 2017)

All of yesterdays goals here
Video


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 24, 2017)

Awful start, but looked better after that, needed the goal before half time to keep it interesting.

Great finish by Hooper


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## technical (Sep 25, 2017)

Going to take a while to recover from that. 

United deserved to win. Apart from that 20 minutes at start of second half clearly the better team. If only fat Leon had played like that occasionally when he was a Wednesday player


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2017)

Carlos Carvalhal: Sheffield Wednesday boss takes responsibility for Sheffield United loss


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2017)

Leeds United: Are Championship leaders finally set for Premier League return?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2017)

sealion said:


> Leeds United: Are Championship leaders finally set for Premier League return?


Betteridge's law of headlines - Wikipedia


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 25, 2017)

Can't stop watching


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2017)

sealion said:


> Leeds United: Are Championship leaders finally set for Premier League return?


So there's 3 teams at top of table equal on points, but it's Leeds that are the ones heading back to the promised land!


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2017)

1927 said:


> So there's 3 teams at top of table equal on points, but it's Leeds that are the ones heading back to the promised land!


The media love them, always have. I reckon Cardiff will beat them tomorrow!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2017)

sealion said:


> The media love them, always have. I reckon Cardiff will beat them tomorrow!


I wish I was so confident! I'm excited like its a cup final tomorrow.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm happy for the pundits to keep ignoring us. Don't even want to go top tmrw if I'm honest. Just sit in 3rd place til the final bend and overtake in April!


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2017)

1927 said:


> I'm happy for the pundits to keep ignoring us. Don't even want to go top tmrw if I'm honest. Just sit in 3rd place til the final bend and overtake in April!


Yep. Everyone wants to beat you if you're top. Thats why Millwall are keeping a low profile before we pounce


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2017)

Im going up to cardiff when we play you next month.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 25, 2017)

That Sheffield derby was a cracking game to watch as a neutral. Nice to see the Owls wearing traditional type strip too.
The Blades looked sharp and might give Wolves a stern test tomorrow.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2017)

sealion said:


> Im going up to cardiff when we play you next month.


Im gutted, i got a mate who's Millwall who i haven't seen for 27 years and only recently tracked down, he's coming up for Millwall and Im flying to NYC on same day!!!


----------



## sealion (Sep 25, 2017)

1927 said:


> i got a mate who's Millwall who i haven't seen for 27 years and only recently tracked down,


Nice story mate.


1927 said:


> he's coming up for Millwall and Im flying to NYC on same day!!!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2017)

sealion said:


> Nice story mate.


Bizarrely despite not having seen him in 27 years ago, through football he knows 2 of my mates in Cardiff! and married a girl from 5 miles away!


----------



## bromley (Sep 26, 2017)

Surprised with how Bolton have done having been runners up in league one last season.


----------



## bromley (Sep 26, 2017)

CyberRose said:


> Can't stop watching



I prefer this!


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 26, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> That Sheffield derby was a cracking game to watch as a neutral. Nice to see the Owls wearing traditional type strip too.
> *The Blades looked sharp *and might give Wolves a stern test tomorrow.


----------



## krink (Sep 27, 2017)

Just thought i'd join the thread and cheer everyone up; you see I'm Sunderland/Hull (born there/lived there) so this season is looking like one long utterly joyous experience for me


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2017)

Goals from last nights action here,,
Millwall 2-1 Reading (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## pocketscience (Sep 27, 2017)

sealion said:


> Goals from last nights action here,,
> Millwall 2-1 Reading (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


lol how didn't the ref give a penalty at the end


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 27, 2017)

sealion said:


> Goals from last nights action here,,
> Millwall 2-1 Reading (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights



Christ Reading are shit at the moment. After last season's play off final defeat there was optimism for this year, but now fans are restless and Jaap Stam has been on the local radio complaining about fans complaining about dull football and piss poor results.  Before last night's game Reading had the highest possession stats in the Championship but were what, 6 places off the bottom? Last night, we had 66% possessions and still managed to lose, because, oddly enough, passing the ball sideways and backwards doesn't result in many goals.

Damned glad I follow Winchester City these days, but it's still sad to see Reading struggling like this.


----------



## sealion (Sep 29, 2017)

Steve Cotterill: Birmingham City appoint former Bristol City boss as new manager


----------



## sealion (Sep 29, 2017)

Lorca Arry has gone and you start performing. That should be him finished now as a manager.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Christ Reading are shit at the moment. After last season's play off final defeat there was optimism for this year, but now fans are restless and Jaap Stam has been on the local radio complaining about fans complaining about dull football and piss poor results.  Before last night's game Reading had the highest possession stats in the Championship but were what, 6 places off the bottom? Last night, we had 66% possessions and still managed to lose, because, oddly enough, passing the ball sideways and backwards doesn't result in many goals.
> 
> Damned glad I follow Winchester City these days, but it's still sad to see Reading struggling like this.


Possession and passing counts for fuck all. Games are won by goals. Worst possession and passing in the division is Cardiff, and where are they?


----------



## Lorca (Sep 30, 2017)

sealion said:


> Lorca Arry has gone and you start performing. That should be him finished now as a manager.



yeah, we look more cohesive and solid now, to use a cliche. Though we weren't great against sheff. weds, we still just about won. There's rumours that 'arry was a divisive figure who constantly criticised the players and that there was a punch up between stockdale and brammall, which is why stockdale is out with a wrist injury! I think we will do ok with cotterill and carsley, who knows maybe even make a late run for the play-offs, we have the squad for it imo, we just need some stability and confidence and a clear system and a plan B and some luck! (and a solid midfielder in january). Hull today, hoping for at least a point.
Anyway, its funny reading some of the other fans forums lately, seems like we're really disliked beyond the usual banter - almost (but not quite) as much as millwall! i don't get it myself, i thought we were low on the radar.


----------



## Lorca (Sep 30, 2017)

Lorca said:


> I think we will do ok with cotterill and carsley, who knows maybe even make a late run for the play-offs, we have the squad for it imo.



you've just got to laugh sometimes


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2017)

Lorca said:


> you've just got to laugh sometimes


I haven't stopped!


----------



## Lorca (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## krink (Sep 30, 2017)

Sunderland didn't lose, Hull played a hugely out of character blinder! What's going on??


----------



## sealion (Oct 1, 2017)

40 goals this weekend
Goalsarena | Latest Football Highlights & Goals


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 2, 2017)

Good response from Wednesday to thoroughly outplay Leeds yesterday, at least that's one derby we haven't ballsed up.

Hooper looking like the consistent striker we've needed for a while, and Keiran Lee's goal was a peach.


----------



## sealion (Oct 4, 2017)

Shaun Harvey: EFL has stopped 'significant number' buying clubs


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Good response from Wednesday to thoroughly outplay Leeds yesterday, at least that's one derby we haven't ballsed up.
> 
> Hooper looking like the consistent striker we've needed for a while, and Keiran Lee's goal was a peach.



I think that was the first full Championship match I've watched this season. It was weird, almost totally one-way traffic. Wednesday were essentially out of sight by half time, and that was with a goal wrongly ruled out. My Leeds colleague wasn't too impressed with me being right in them having a blip.


----------



## sealion (Oct 10, 2017)

Premier League: Clubs 'risk bankruptcy' with promotion


----------



## krink (Oct 11, 2017)

i hate international breaks but I'm not really looking forward to this weekend either. Sunderland  have QPR at home - a draw would be impressive. What's it like in league one now? Probably find out next season


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2017)

This has been a bone of contention for other clubs too. 
Ipswich Town win police-costs appeal


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2017)

sealion said:


> This has been a bone of contention for other clubs too.
> Ipswich Town win police-costs appeal


Meanwhile football which spunks tens of millions on players and wages  is subsidised by the tax payer!


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2017)

1927 said:


> Meanwhile football which spunks tens of millions on players and wages  is subsidised by the tax payer!


Yeah, Barnet Rochdale etc,,


----------



## krink (Oct 13, 2017)

Two good derby games this weekend I'm assuming both will have decent streams. Wolves v Villa 5.30 Saturday and Forrest Derby 1.15 Sunday


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2017)

Weekends goals here,,Norwich City 1-1 Hull City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2017)

Lorca things looking good for the blues since Harry left


----------



## krink (Oct 15, 2017)

Seriously looking at relegation this early on. Ffs man, Sunderland, wtf?????


----------



## Lorca (Oct 15, 2017)

A fine weekend indeed my good people, with blues beating a mediocre looking Cardiff and vile losing as well! I'm not going to make any predictions, what with my record thus far lol, but I still think we're gonna do ok, we've got Jota to come back soon as well. Dingles look far and away the best team in the league though, much as I hate to admit it. Roll on Milwall, Cotterill so far has impressed a lot!


----------



## Lorca (Oct 15, 2017)

quite a bit of 'pavement dancing' at blues cardiff friday as well, so i'm hearing!


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2017)

Lorca said:


> Roll on Milwall


On current form i expect you to turn us over. We have lost imo our two best players to long term injuries and have lost the spine of our team in the process.


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2017)

Lorca said:


> with blues beating a mediocre looking Cardiff


Good result! I listened to most of it, sounds as though Warnock spent most of the game mouthing the ref and his officials.


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2017)

That wasn't a great East Midlands derby, but Derby were worth the three points.


----------



## sealion (Oct 16, 2017)

Chris Basham: Sheffield United enjoying Championship spotlight
Duncan Watmore: Sunderland forward happy after first start in 10 months following injury
Calum Woods: Preston North End defender signs new contract
Danny Batth: Wolves skipper hails Championship leaders' 'cold-blooded' attack


----------



## sealion (Oct 18, 2017)

David Brooks: Sheffield united midfielder signs new four-year contract
Burton Albion make nearly £1.35m profit from first Championship season
Leeds United and Leeds City Council to enter into talks over new training ground


----------



## Lorca (Oct 21, 2017)

blues fans grandad dancing on a ragga tip on a boat on the thames on the way to the millwall match!
steve @wolets


----------



## krink (Oct 21, 2017)

1-0 down to 3-1 up then draw 3-3. ffs


----------



## sealion (Oct 22, 2017)

Weekends goals here,,,Bristol City 0-3 Leeds United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Oct 22, 2017)

Good wins for Leeds and Cardiff yesterday. Villa ,Norwich, Brentford and derby all hitting good form and Sheffield weds and Ipswich on the slide.


----------



## sealion (Oct 24, 2017)

Qpr in the shit again.
QPR: Championship club's Financial Fair Play claim dismissed by panel


----------



## sealion (Oct 26, 2017)

Chris Wilder: Sheffield United boss on tattoos, bus drivers and remarkable success
Leeds United v Sheffield United
Birmingham City v Aston Villa: Tomasz Kuszczak says derby game will fire up Blues
Preston North End's Premier League dream is achievable, says Alex Neil


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm starting to let myself think we might keep this up.... Top 6 definitely in our grasp.

Not that we'll ever get up in the playoffs.


----------



## sealion (Oct 27, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I'm starting to let myself think we might keep this up.... Top 6 definitely in our grasp.
> 
> Not that we'll ever get up in the playoffs.


Home and away you are picking up points. Keep that up and you won't be far away come April.


----------



## sealion (Oct 29, 2017)

Weekends highlights here,,
Leeds United 1-2 Sheffield United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Oct 31, 2017)

Isaac Vassell: Birmingham City striker may miss rest of Blues season
Massimo Cellino: Ex-Leeds owner fined £100,000 and banned from football for a year


----------



## sealion (Oct 31, 2017)

Leeds v Derby tonight is the stand out fixture imo. Derby have hit a good run of form while are Leeds stuttering of late. A Derby win would see them into the top six at leed's expense!


----------



## krink (Oct 31, 2017)

Just one more game without a win and Sunderland become record holders yet again!


----------



## sealion (Oct 31, 2017)

krink said:


> Just one more game without a win and Sunderland become record holders yet again!


It wont be with Grayson in charge. Just heard on the radio that he's resigned/left.


----------



## krink (Oct 31, 2017)

Yep, just saw on twitter. Wonder which total fool replaces him? You'd be crazy to take this job, the club is a total nightmare from youth academy and up to the very top.


----------



## sealion (Oct 31, 2017)

sealion said:


> A Derby win would see them into the top six at leed's expense!


Leeds now 6th on goal difference ahead of Boro and Villa.


----------



## sealion (Oct 31, 2017)

krink said:


> Wonder which total fool replaces him?


Redknapp ? he needs the money,,,,


----------



## krink (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh God please no


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 31, 2017)

And a win at last for Reading!  Five points clear of the relegation zone.  Count 'em, FIVE.
Not bad for a side that missed out on promotion last season by no more than a couple of duff penalties.  

Jaap Stam safe for another week.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank fuck for that, ended an awful run hopefully.

And Rhodes finally remembered where the goal is.


----------



## sealion (Nov 1, 2017)

Thomas Christiansen: Leeds United played against '12 men' in Derby defeat
Sunderland name Billy McKinlay & Robbie Stockdale as joint caretaker managers
Yann Kermorgant: Reading striker signs new extended deal until summer 2019
Birmingham City v Aston Villa: West Midlands Police 'did not approve' derby clappers


----------



## sealion (Nov 1, 2017)

Midweek goals here ,,,,,
Norwich City 0-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 1, 2017)

Very impressed with Wolves, they were outstanding against City in the League Cup. Apparantly Everton want to interview the manager but I hope they realise that the agent who supplies Woves with their players doesn't come with him.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 1, 2017)

W


The39thStep said:


> Very impressed with Wolves, they were outstanding against City in the League Cup. Apparantly Everton want to interview the manager but I hope they realise that the agent who supplies Woves with their players doesn't come with him.


well those of us in the championship who have been away to wolves and have seen their fans tipping cups of piss over away fans may disagree. Wolves are shit. Hopefully they will fuck  up.


----------



## sealion (Nov 3, 2017)

Nuno Espirito Santo: Wolves boss not interested in Everton job
Bailey Wright: Bristol City 'hugely surprised' at defender's ban for simulation
Footballers sentenced over city brawl


----------



## sealion (Nov 3, 2017)

Bristol City FC statement - Bailey Wright


----------



## Lorca (Nov 3, 2017)

went to the blues villa 'derby' sunday - was a bit tame tbh. i know i'm biased but veela fans were as usual really poor, mostly travelling to the game on coaches and who thought handing out those daft cardboard clappers was a good idea needs talking to! still, what saps villa are, complaining and saying they were dangerous missiles. i heard wmp received hundreds of complaints from villa fans about blues fans' behaviour. i honestly think a better derby is against the dingles now, at least it has a bit of an edge (to put it mildly!) in other news, we're still terrible lol!


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2017)

Ave it


----------



## krink (Nov 5, 2017)

Bottom of the league and we play Boro today. If we fail to win, we are record breakers in that respect too.


----------



## sealion (Nov 5, 2017)

Highlights and all the goals from Saturday here,,
Bristol City 2-1 Cardiff City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Nov 5, 2017)

We were shit yesterday and deserved nothing from the game. I did however witness one of the worst referees i've ever seen. Tony Harrington you are a cunt!


----------



## sealion (Nov 6, 2017)

Leonid Slutsky: Hull City boss questions his team's mentality after Sheffield United defeat
John Terry: Aston Villa skipper suffers broken metatarsal in right foot


----------



## krink (Nov 7, 2017)

Sunderland now hold the record for consecutive games without a win. I think it's about ten fucking million


----------



## sealion (Nov 7, 2017)

krink said:


> Sunderland now hold the record for consecutive games without a win. I think it's about ten fucking million


You are playing us next up so you should finally get off the mark


----------



## krink (Nov 8, 2017)

I heard there is going to be a big donation to Bradley's Foundation from your lot sealion that's quality


----------



## sealion (Nov 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> We were shit yesterday and deserved nothing from the game. I did however witness one of the worst referees i've ever seen. Tony Harrington you are a cunt!


Millwall criticise FA appeal process after losing Jed Wallace appeal


----------



## sealion (Nov 12, 2017)

Joe Ledley in talks with Derby County over extended deal
Hull City: Championship club's owners ask for fans 'amnesty' over protests


----------



## 1927 (Nov 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> Joe Ledley in talks with Derby County over extended deal
> Hull City: Championship club's owners ask for fans 'amnesty' over protests


I would suggest that Derby's run of form has been despite Ledley and not thanks to him, and that comes from someone who named his son after him!


----------



## sealion (Nov 12, 2017)

1927 said:


> I would suggest that Derby's run of form has been despite Ledley and not thanks to him, and that comes from someone who named his son after him!


They have certainly improved of late but not the team they were last season.


----------



## sealion (Nov 14, 2017)

krink what do you reckon ?
Ally McCoist and Paul Heckingbottom considered for Sunderland job


----------



## sealion (Nov 14, 2017)

How Paul Heckingbottom moulded careers of John Stones, Alfie Mawson and Mason Holgate


----------



## krink (Nov 15, 2017)

MCcoist please no! I think Heck is favourite at the moment and I think he might be about as good as we'll  get in our position. I still think we are totally doomed to relegation.


----------



## sealion (Nov 17, 2017)

krink said:


> MCcoist please no! I think Heck is favourite at the moment and I think he might be about as good as we'll  get in our position. I still think we are totally doomed to relegation.


Chris Coleman !
Chris Coleman leaves Wales role for Sunderland job


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 17, 2017)

Didnt see that coming.


----------



## krink (Nov 17, 2017)

Didn't see that coming either! FAW are not happy and he'll probably regret it, this club is really messed up internally.


----------



## krink (Nov 17, 2017)

Shame really, he could probably do a decent job with a healthy club.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 18, 2017)

krink said:


> Shame really, he could probably do a decent job with a healthy club.


Look at his record at club level! It ain’t great.

With Wales he was very lucky to inherit a golden generation that Speed had on the way. We had a great Euro’s, but when it mattered against Ireland he got the tactics totally wrong.

I’m amazed he’s walked away from the squad as it is now with the youngsters looking awesome against Panama last week, maybe he’s gone before he’s found out!

At Sunderland he’s in a no lose situation. Keep them up and he’s a hero, go down and he can claim  they were already fucked.

Wales haven’t got a qualifier for atleast a year. He’ll prob be sacked by then and can come back.

Personally I’d like Thierry Henry with Bellamy.


----------



## pocketscience (Nov 18, 2017)

1927 said:


> Look at his record at club level! It ain’t great.
> 
> With Wales he was very lucky to inherit a golden generation that Speed had on the way. We had a great Euro’s, but when it mattered against Ireland he got the tactics totally wrong.
> 
> ...


if he doesn't stop the rot at Sunderland and they do go down, would you even want him back?


----------



## sealion (Nov 18, 2017)

krink said:


> Shame really, he could probably do a decent job with a healthy club.


I heard a Sunderland supporter on some phone in, he reckoned a relegation could be whats needed to clear all the shit out. Get rid and start afresh next season because the club is toxic and still paying massive salaries.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 18, 2017)

sealion said:


> I heard a Sunderland supporter on some phone in, he reckoned a relegation could be whats needed to clear all the shit out. Get rid and start afresh next season because the club is toxic and still paying massive salaries.


I dont understand that... its not getting relegated that gets rid of the contracts, it's just them running their course.  It's got to be better staying in the championship than going down.


----------



## sealion (Nov 18, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I dont understand that... its not getting relegated that gets rid of the contracts, it's just them running their course.  It's got to be better staying in the championship than going down.


Im guessing the contracts are renegotiated or already have release clauses built in should they be relegated. I doubt they are still paying premier wages in the championship.


----------



## sealion (Nov 19, 2017)

Some terrible goalkeeping and highlights from Saturday here,,,
Sunderland 2-2 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## 1927 (Nov 19, 2017)

sealion said:


> I heard a Sunderland supporter on some phone in, he reckoned a relegation could be whats needed to clear all the shit out. Get rid and start afresh next season because the club is toxic and still paying massive salaries.


They had a relegation last season!


----------



## sealion (Nov 19, 2017)

1927 said:


> They had a relegation last season!


I know


----------



## Lorca (Nov 20, 2017)

a good read here on the 'so called second city!' derby. 'Kevan Broadhurst, [Blues] captain in the 1980s summed it up as ‘Villa are the haves, we are the have nots. They’re the Lord Snootys and we’re The Back Street kids.'

'There’s a sheer, unhealthy hatred': Enmity between Birmingham City and Aston Villa still burns whether in the Premier League or the Championship


----------



## sealion (Nov 20, 2017)

mod are you going Saturday ? Got a ticket for the away end although Fulham gave us lees than the last time we played you. Would take a point now because we are awful at the moment.


----------



## mod (Nov 20, 2017)

sealion said:


> mod are you going Saturday ? Got a ticket for the away end although Fulham gave us lees than the last time we played you. Would take a point now because we are awful at the moment.



No i can't. I've got my daughter this weekend. Gutted but thats the way it goes. 

Whilst Fulham showed shades of last seasons form and style against Derby on Saturday we are a shadow of the side we were last year. I was expecting automatic promotion this season. We were 'that' good for the 2nd half or last season but the two strikers we paid a combined £15m for our fucking dreadful. They really are. 

I'm hopeful to get to the away game at The New Den. I live 10 mins from there after all!


----------



## mod (Nov 20, 2017)

mod said:


> Slavisa Jokanovic has signed a new contract and is staying. Best manager we've had since Roy Hodgson. We've turned down £20 million from Newcastle for Tom Cairney and Jokanovic said he's not going to be sold. So things are looking positive and we are in a very good place to improve from a strong season last year. Confident of another top 6 finish but we should really be aiming top two 'IF' we sign a class striker".



Such optimism!!!! Hasn't panned out that way has it you fool? Teams have really found us out this season and we don't have a Plan B. 

If we'd signed a class striker maybe it would have been different. But we signed Rui Fonte and Aboubakar Kamara instead. Both are dreadful.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 20, 2017)

sealion said:


> mod are you going Saturday ? Got a ticket for the away end although Fulham gave us lees than the last time we played you. Would take a point now because we are awful at the moment.



You going on the Thames Clipper again?


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 20, 2017)

Lorca said:


> a good read here on the 'so called second city!' derby. 'Kevan Broadhurst, [Blues] captain in the 1980s summed it up as ‘Villa are the haves, we are the have nots. They’re the Lord Snootys and we’re The Back Street kids.'
> 
> 'There’s a sheer, unhealthy hatred': Enmity between Birmingham City and Aston Villa still burns whether in the Premier League or the Championship



That's a great article.
I like it when Blues and Baggies fans bump into each other and sing "We hate Villa more than you "


----------



## sealion (Nov 20, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> You going on the Thames Clipper again?


Yes mate, about 30 of us joining more nutters at Greenwich for the trip down


----------



## sealion (Nov 20, 2017)

We got the boat to Brenford as well. We got off in Putney a load of Preston thugs came running at us thinking  we were Fulham  Bad move that


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 21, 2017)

sealion said:


> We got the boat to Brenford as well. We got off in Putney a load of Preston thugs came running at us thinking  we were Fulham  Bad move that



Bet that was a wake up call for them lol


----------



## mod (Nov 22, 2017)

*Sheff Utd 4 - Fulham 5*

Maybe our season has just started!

Sheffield United 4-5 Fulham


----------



## sealion (Nov 22, 2017)

mod said:


> *Sheff Utd 4 - Fulham 5*
> 
> Maybe our season has just started!
> 
> Sheffield United 4-5 Fulham


What a cracking game !


----------



## sealion (Nov 22, 2017)

Midweek goals here,,,
Derby County 2-0 Queens Park Rangers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## mod (Nov 22, 2017)

sealion said:


> What a cracking game !



David Button, our keeper, is a fucking liability. Last season he was dropped in November and replaced by Marcus Bettinelli and we then stormed up the league. Here's hoping Bettinelli now starts on Saturday and we can really crack on. 

No coincidence neither of our rubbish new striker started last night and we started scoring for fun again.


----------



## sealion (Nov 22, 2017)

mod said:


> our keeper, is a fucking liability.


So is ours. He fluffed a couple at Sunderland and is dodgy all round at the moment. Should make Saturdays game a bit more intresting. You seem to win more away from home for some reason.


----------



## krink (Nov 22, 2017)

So CC lost his first proper game but a few of the lads who went down Villa were saying that they felt a little less depressed than normal  despite losing. Burton away on Saturday. See how it goes but I'm not expecting anything to improve tbh.


----------



## sealion (Nov 26, 2017)

krink said:


> So CC lost his first proper game but a few of the lads who went down Villa were saying that they felt a little less depressed than normal  despite losing. Burton away on Saturday. See how it goes but I'm not expecting anything to improve tbh.


Up and running  krink 
Burton Albion 0-2 Sunderland (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Nov 26, 2017)

A good day as usual out on the Thames yesterday until the match kicked off  We are struggling at the moment and playing one long ball after another won't bring us any points. Fulham looked good in parts with there build up play and passing and have a couple of tricky wingers. The penalty looked cheap but we would have been calling for it had it been at the other end. They are a good counter attacking side( i can see why they pick up more points away from home ) and with the addition of a decent striker could possibly make the play offs.
Fulhams support was a lot less vocal than on my previous visits and those fucking hand clappers being waved about should be only allowed in the prem 

Fulham 1-0 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 26, 2017)

sealion said:


> A good day as usual out on the Thames yesterday until the match kicked off  We are struggling at the moment and playing one long ball after another won't bring us any points. Fulham looked good in parts with there build up play and passing and have a couple of tricky wingers. The penalty looked cheap but we would have been calling for it had it been at the other end. They are a good counter attacking side( i can see why they pick up more points away from home ) and with the addition of a decent striker could possibly make the play offs.
> Fulhams support was a lot less vocal than on my previous visits and those fucking hand clappers being waved about should be only allowed in the prem
> 
> Fulham 1-0 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Looking forward to the den next week 

Pleased to hear you're not playing great


----------



## sealion (Nov 26, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Looking forward to the den next week


Likewise. You always bring a good noisy following and that fires up our crowd.


brixtonblade said:


> Pleased to hear you're not playing great


I fear we may be a good team to play to end your blip. However we have a couple of important players back and we do raise our game against the top teams. Should be an open game which gives us a chance,  breaking teams down that come to defend has been an issue so i hope you go gun ho!


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 26, 2017)

sealion said:


> Likewise. You always bring a good noisy following and that fires up our crowd.
> 
> I fear we may be a good team to play to end your blip. However we have a couple of important players back and we do raise our game against the top teams. Should be an open game which gives us a chance,  breaking teams down that come to defend has been an issue so i hope you go gun ho!


Yeah, they'll be on the front foot. Should be a good turn out too so atmosphere will be good. Always feels like a proper game even though it's a new ground.


----------



## mod (Nov 26, 2017)

sealion said:


> A good day as usual out on the Thames yesterday until the match kicked off  We are struggling at the moment and playing one long ball after another won't bring us any points. Fulham looked good in parts with there build up play and passing and have a couple of tricky wingers. The penalty looked cheap but we would have been calling for it had it been at the other end. They are a good counter attacking side( i can see why they pick up more points away from home ) and with the addition of a decent striker could possibly make the play offs.
> Fulhams support was a lot less vocal than on my previous visits and those fucking hand clappers being waved about should be only allowed in the prem
> 
> Fulham 1-0 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights



Yeah pretty much echos what Ffc and mfc mates at the game said. 

We were missing our best CB Tim Ream and McDonald who’s a defensive midfielder and arguably been our best player this season. When I seen them missing from the teamsheet and Buttons inclusion I feared the worst but we scrapped a 1-0 and scored a pen. Those things are both very unusual. 

Hope you lot start picking up some points as you could be in for a struggle. Neil Harris is very very direct. Need little more technique in this league imo


----------



## sealion (Nov 26, 2017)

mod said:


> Neil Harris is very very direct. Need little more technique in this league imo


He scored most of his goals playing the direct route so he won't or can't change it. We have on rare occasions played joined up football and got positive results but then resort back to hoofing it. We have some good ball players in the team that are showing signs of frustration due to the tactics and the fans are getting a bit irked as well. It needs to change!  A bloke on one of your forums summed us up , saying we looked technically poor and he ain't wrong.


----------



## sealion (Nov 28, 2017)

Qpr get lucky again
Queens Park Rangers 2-2 Brentford (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Nov 29, 2017)

Tuesday's goals

http://www.goalsarena.org/en/video/england-championship/28-11-2017-reading-barnsley-championship.html


----------



## 1927 (Nov 29, 2017)

sealion said:


> Tuesday's goals
> 
> Nottingham Forest 0-2 Cardiff City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


We beat them on sunday too!


----------



## sealion (Nov 29, 2017)

1927 said:


> We beat them on sunday too!


My mistake 
Derby County 0-1 Ipswich Town (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Dec 1, 2017)

Aron Gunnarsson: Iceland midfielder to leave Cardiff City after rejecting deal
Lewis Grabban: Sunderland boss Chris Coleman says no contact from Bournemouth
Frank Fielding: Bristol City goalkeeper signs new contract until 2019
Ed Balls: Norwich City chairman warns of 'financial challenges' if no promotion


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm getting much more excited about a trip to the den than is healthy


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 2, 2017)

Balls. 

We want so many touches it's untrue.


----------



## sealion (Dec 2, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> We want so many touches it's untrue.


I can see why you have done well this season and you play some nice football. I think you do over elaborate a bit and need to be a bit more direct at times in this league. I think we played okay in parts particularly when we passed on the floor and used the wings. I felt the atmosphere was a bit flat at times from both sets of fans which is unusual for this fixture. Happy with the much needed points and the fact Billy Sharp didn't start.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 2, 2017)

sealion said:


> I can see why you have done well this season and you play some nice football. I think you do over elaborate a bit and need to be a bit more direct at times in this league. I think we played okay in parts particularly when we passed on the floor and used the wings. I felt the atmosphere was a bit flat at times from both sets of fans which is unusual for this fixture. Happy with the much needed points and the fact Billy Sharp didn't start.


Yeah - it was quite flat now you mention it.  You were better than you let on - set out nice and solid, took your chances and didnt let us settle.


----------



## sealion (Dec 2, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Yeah - it was quite flat now you mention it.  You were better than you let on - set out nice and solid, took your chances and didnt let us settle.


I think i said up thread that we play better and with more purpose against teams that attack. We have used the long ball a lot (with little affect) aginst teams that come to defend. We have some tricky players but they are often bypassed when we hoof it. Hopefully our manager will trust the players a bit more after today's result. Just looked back at the highlights and i reckon on another day that could have ended 4-4. Some well taken goals (yours was a nice finish) and some weak finishing along with some good goalkeeping probably kept the score down. I think you will win a lot more games than you'll lose this season.


----------



## krink (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 3, 2017)

Weekends highlights and goals here,,
Cardiff City 3-1 Norwich City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Dec 3, 2017)

brixtonblade 
Do you know this fella ?


----------



## sealion (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## krink (Dec 4, 2017)

Most disappointed that the shit on the seat rumours appear to have just been a hammered teen sitting with his pants down.


----------



## sealion (Dec 4, 2017)

Wolves go 10 points clear of third place with this win tonight. 
Birmingham City 0-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Dec 6, 2017)

Duncan Watmore: Real Madrid letter to injured Sunderland player a 'total surprise'
Chris Coleman: Sunderland boss may turn to youth in relegation fight
Steve Cotterill: Birmingham City boss faces 'difficult' search for 20-goal striker


----------



## sealion (Dec 7, 2017)

Not a bad appoinment for hull
Nigel Adkins: Hull City appoint former Southampton and Reading boss


----------



## sealion (Dec 9, 2017)

This looked like a good game from the highlights here,Sheffield United 1-2 Bristol City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights. Sheffield should have been 2/3 goals ahead before they went a goal behind. The red card looks a bit harsh from certain camera angles. Bristols away form is good so im not surprised they won against a team out of sorts who also gives the oppo plenty of chances.


----------



## sealion (Dec 9, 2017)

The ground with a pub on each corner soon to be gone!
Brentford FC: Championship club's revised plans for new stadium approved


----------



## sealion (Dec 9, 2017)

Saturdays highlights including a keeping howler for Qpr's goal
Queens Park Rangers 1-3 Leeds United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 9, 2017)

sealion said:


> Not a bad appoinment for hull
> Nigel Adkins: Hull City appoint former Southampton and Reading boss


Yes it is. He's wank.


----------



## sealion (Dec 10, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Yes it is. He's wank.


I said for Hull


----------



## Lorca (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like my pre season prediction of blues making the play-offs may have been a tad optimistic  think we're in serious trouble now, something badly wrong behind the scenes, not sure what though, these Chinese owners are impassive to put it mildly. In other news, I heard Millwall 'took the piss big time' as I believe you Londoners say at Villa yesterday


----------



## sealion (Dec 10, 2017)

Lorca said:


> I heard Millwall 'took the piss big time' as I believe you Londoners say at Villa yesterday


They started it 


Lorca said:


> think we're in serious trouble now,


You should beat qpr next week. They are shit away from home and it looks like Holloway is doing what he did with us, another pay off and sacking for the gobby cunt.


----------



## sealion (Dec 11, 2017)

Garry Monk: Middlesbrough boss says team are the focus, not him, after vital Ipswich win
Neil Warnock: Cardiff boss not getting carried away by league position


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 11, 2017)

Funny how Cardiff score two after Colin Wanker gets sent off.


----------



## sealion (Dec 11, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Funny how Cardiff score two after Colin Wanker gets sent off.


I thought the same  from the highlights it looked an odd game! Still they done well coming back like that.
Reading 2-2 Cardiff City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Dec 11, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Funny how Cardiff score two after Colin Wanker gets sent off.


Reading have hit form of late! You didn't look great at millwall but have only lost one of the last eight and are scoring plenty. Do you think a play off place is possible ?


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2017)

Same old guff from Warnock
Neil Warnock: Cardiff boss says his sending off against Reading a 'travesty'
Carlos Carvalhal: Sheffield Wednesday boss given one-game touchline ban
Yosuke Ideguchi: Leeds United to sign Japan midfielder


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2017)

Bristol City training ground plans


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2017)

I’m oretty sure that there has never been a championship thread has had totally ignored, with the exception of some comments and jokes about the manager, a team in second place and on top form. Keep ignoring us at your peril


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2017)

1927 said:


> I’m oretty sure that there has never been a championship thread has had totally ignored, with the exception of some comments and jokes about the manager, a team in second place and on top form. Keep ignoring us at your peril


You post something about your team. i put up all sorts of stuff on different teams. All you do is moan and piss on football threads.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> You post something about your team. i put up all sorts of stuff on different teams. All you do is moan and piss on football threads.


I don’t need to post anything. My team is doing the business.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> You post something about your team. i put up all sorts of stuff on different teams. All you do is moan and piss on football threads.


Where’s have I ever pissed in a football thread?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 12, 2017)

1927 said:


> I don’t need to post anything. My team is doing the business.


It's not even Christmas. Wind ya neck in


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2017)

1927 said:


> I don’t need to post anything.


Stop moaning then.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 12, 2017)

1927 said:


> I’m oretty sure that there has never been a championship thread has had totally ignored, with the exception of some comments and jokes about the manager, a team in second place and on top form. Keep ignoring us at your peril


I was thinking before you played reading that if you won you'd have opened a nice little gap. And I'd have posted that here. 

You didn't. You're doing well but so are a bunch of clubs. Wolves look like they're pretty solid for automatic...  No sure about your boys. Top 6 looking good but I don't think you're doing so well as to demand compliments.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> Reading have hit form of late! You didn't look great at millwall but have only lost one of the last eight and are scoring plenty. Do you think a play off place is possible ?


Our poor start to the season has stuffed us.  Yes results are improving but even in the form tables, we aren't really cutting it.  It's disappointing after last year's play off final defeat, but there isn't the money to buy a squad capable of promotion.


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> but there isn't the money to buy a squad capable of promotion.


It's a very tough league to get promoted from with some big clubs fighting it out for 3 places. As it stands, i reckon the current top six will still be there at the end of season.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> It's a very tough league to get promoted from with some big clubs fighting it out for 3 places. As it stands, i reckon the current top six will still be there at the end of season.


Not going to argue with that.  pretty reasonable conclusion.  it is a bloody hard division to get out of.  Having seen us lose three championship play off finals that is something I am pretty sure about.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> It's a very tough league to get promoted from with some big clubs fighting it out for 3 places. As it stands, i reckon the current top six will still be there at the end of season.


I think we're touch and go...  havent been the same since Coutts got injured.  Got Preston and Villa coming up - need some points out of those two.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 12, 2017)

I've given up on top 6, the sides above us look far more consistent and solid, we can't seem to get a run together despite an overabundance of striking options and on paper a decent defence.

Think Carlos might not be long for this job either if we don't pick up sharpish.


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I think we're touch and go.


 You have two good strikers in Sharp and Clarke and Donaldson as back up so always have a chance of nicking a win with the attacking style you play. It's not the worst time to hit a sticky patch either.


brixtonblade said:


> Got Preston and Villa coming up


We should have beat both of them but havn't got a fox in the box to convert the chances we create. Preston seem to play for draws and Villa under Bruce are quite negative. 


brixtonblade said:


> havent been the same since Coutts got injured


How long is he out for ?


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 13, 2017)

sealion said:


> You have two good strikers in Sharp and Clarke and Donaldson as back up so always have a chance of nicking a win with the attacking style you play. It's not the worst time to hit a sticky patch either.
> 
> We should have beat both of them but havn't got a fox in the box to convert the chances we create. Preston seem to play for draws and Villa under Bruce are quite negative.
> 
> How long is he out for ?


Out all season. Smashed his leg to bits.


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2017)

Gary Rowett: Derby County boss has no ill-will a year on from sacking by Birmingham

Good luck to this kid (apart from tomorrow)
Marcus Tavernier: Teenage winger signs new deal with Championship club


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 15, 2017)

Wolves tonight, 21 points ahead of us already, I'll take a draw but we've got too many of them already, fingers crossed for a decent game.


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Wolves tonight, 21 points ahead of us already, I'll take a draw but we've got too many of them already, fingers crossed for a decent game.


They do look good but you have a decent home record. A draw is not beyond you! We have them on boxing day, the only home game i won't make this season  Bastard trains


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> I've given up on top 6, the sides above us look far more consistent and solid,


It is looking that way atm. Maybe sixth place will be doable come the run in.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 15, 2017)

sealion said:


> It is looking that way atm. Maybe sixth place will be doable come the run in.



Always a chance in this league, a hell of a lot more consistency required in the 2nd half of the season though.


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Always a chance in this league, a hell of a lot more consistency required in the 2nd half of the season though.


I notice you have some goalscorers in your squad . Foresteri Rhodes Hooper Fletcher and Boyd, do they play much ?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 15, 2017)

sealion said:


> I notice you have some goalscorers in your squad . Foresteri Rhodes Hooper Fletcher and Boyd, do they play much ?



Forestieri is probably our most creative player but is out with an injury (might be getting close to coming back over the new year). 

It's mostly Hooper, Fletcher and Rhodes rotating at the mo, but only Hooper has managed to get a run of goals.

Didn't even realise Boyd was still with us to be honest


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Forestieri is probably our most creative player


He was a right handful when he played for Watford at our place, Very tricky and fast. 


The Octagon said:


> It's mostly Hooper, Fletcher and Rhodes rotating at the mo,


Maybe you need a settled pairing.


The Octagon said:


> Didn't even realise Boyd was still with us to be honest


Neither me until i looked! He was decent at Burnley when he played.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 15, 2017)

sealion said:


> He was a right handful when he played for Watford at our place, Very tricky and fast.
> 
> Maybe you need a settled pairing.



We've also got David Hirst's 17 year old son George scoring for fun in our reserves and the England youth team (can't remember which one), surprised he hasn't been given a shot yet.


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> We've also got David Hirst's 17 year old son George scoring for fun in our reserves


Like his dad then


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2017)

A bit of good news for us.
Supremo commits future to Millwall despite battle over The Den


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 15, 2017)

Played decently but no end product, Wolves took their chance and that was that. Frustrating game to watch


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2017)

Wolves win again
Sheffield Wednesday 0-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2017)

Wolves, whose supporters have complained all season about opposition teams being over physical, win game by being over physical, scoring from a free kick that should never have been given, and finish game with 11 players on field whenby  rights they should have been reduced to 10 before half time!


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2017)

Good win for us today against boro. Boro knocked it about well and looked good on the ball but need to mix it up a bit in this league. They look more suited to the prem the way Gary Monk has them playing. Another wanker ref spoiling the game and giving us nothing until we went two up then he decided he liked us . We have taken 7 points from 9, against teams 3 teams i expected little from .


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2017)

krink some christmas cheer at last!
Sunderland: Boss Chris Coleman says club still face 'huge challenges' after ending wait for home win


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2017)

sealion said:


> Good win for us today against boro. Boro knocked it about well and looked good on the ball but need to mix it up a bit in this league. They look more suited to the prem the way Gary Monk has them playing. Another wanker ref spoiling the game and giving us nothing until we went two up then he decided he liked us . We have taken 7 points from 9 against teams 3 teams i expected little from .


Superb result , they were amongst the pre season favourites to go straight up


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Superb result , they were amongst the pre season favourites to go straight up


Typical Millwall ! Take points from Leeds, norwich, Sheffield united, Villa, Cardiff and now Boro but roll over aginst the likes of Burton and Barnsley. Always been the way. I think if had boro scored first then there ball retention and pass and move would have caused us problems. They opened up a bit after we scored and we should have been 3 up at half time. They have some very good technical players but they don't play as a team.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 16, 2017)

sealion said:


> Typical Millwall ! Take points from Leeds, norwich, Sheffield united, Villa, Cardiff and now Boro but roll over aginst the likes of Burton and Barnsley. Always been the way. I think if had boro scored first then there ball retention and pass and move would have caused us problems. They opened up a bit after we scored and we should have been 3 up at half time. They have some very good technical players but they don't play as a team.


Haven't dared go on the boro forums today...they're a nightmare of negativity at the best of times, but it'll be unbearable today I reckon. Gets worse with every loss, the sense of entitlement is so strong.

Meh, though. With the money spent, they should be doing a lot better.

Well done on the win


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 16, 2017)

lol, top thread at the minute:


> Everything about Monk riles me up.
> 
> From his smug, XXXXXXy arrogance when he’s achieved nothing as a manager, his inability to organise a team or come up with a basic game plan, his recent comments trying to distance himself from the players. The guy is a complete and utter fraud, a charlatan, a chancer who is way out of his depth. He is and will be a complete disaster for a team that needs to get back to the prem either this year or next. I’ve honestly never hated a Boro manager before but I despise this bloke.
> 
> McClaren saw us as a stepping stone, Southgate was a nice guy but learning the ropes, Strachan didn’t work out but handled himself with dignity and tbh if you offered most our fans him and the top players from the spl most would of taken it beforehand. Karanka was too stubborn and rigid but you can’t deny his results. Mowbray was dealt a tough hand and probably stayed on too long but none of these guys annoyed me and angered me like this smug clueless fraud does.





> Harsh but true





> I've never seen a less inspiring manager tbh.





> Is poor, really poor.
> 
> I am sick of watching this shambles. Gibson please do the right thing


etc etc


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2017)

Goals and various highlights here,,
Millwall 2-1 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 16, 2017)

sealion said:


> Goals and various highlights here,,
> Millwall 2-1 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Defending on that second goal


----------



## 1927 (Dec 17, 2017)

sealion said:


> Typical Millwall ! Take points from Leeds, norwich, Sheffield united, Villa, Cardiff and now Boro but roll over aginst the likes of Burton and Barnsley. Always been the way. I think if had boro scored first then there ball retention and pass and move would have caused us problems. They opened up a bit after we scored and we should have been 3 up at half time. They have some very good technical players but they don't play as a team.


Not just Millwall ,that’s the Championship, which is why it’s the best league in the world!


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

It's always been the Millwall way no matter what division we play in.


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

Chris Wilder: Sheffield United 'maybe didn't deserve respect', says Blades boss


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

Cardiff fans in good voice


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 17, 2017)

sealion said:


> Chris Wilder: Sheffield United 'maybe didn't deserve respect', says Blades boss


I like Wilder. Always fronts up.


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I like Wilder. Always fronts up.


Yes very refreshing and why i posted it!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2017)

In your pre-game talk though?


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> In your pre-game talk though?


What do you mean ?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2017)

sealion said:


> What do you mean ?


Just a crap joke that this below isn't going to fire anyone up if said before the game. To give them a kick for next game though, sure:



> I told the players maybe they shouldn't have bothered because maybe we don't deserve that respect


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

Have you seen much or anything of Leeds this season ? They seem to be back on track after a poor run.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2017)

sealion said:


> Have you seen much or anything of Leeds this season ? They seem to be back on track after a poor run.


Only on tv so far this season - which seems to be every effing week. That first period where we were out the gate quick was maybe a bit false - the terrible run after where we couldn't do anything def was.  We seem to be having a more settled team/run/injury thing right now with the lights off us a bit. We're def a play off team if city are bloody third. And we got out bad patch gone early.


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> That first period where we were out the gate quick was maybe a bit false


That and the fact every team wants to beat a top side and will up there game for that one match.


butchersapron said:


> And we got out bad patch gone early.


Yes there's no recovering from that in march or April. Not to much damage done either although points dropped to some teams around you.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 17, 2017)

Isn’t this the joy of the Championship tho? Teams come out of the trap quick then have a bad run, whereas others, likeVilla this season, start shit and by Xmas are top 6! Everyone has a good run and a slump at some point,and everyone on their day can beat anyone else!


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

It is but barring Bristol city and sheffield united's run of form, the top six is pretty much as i and many others would expect it to be. I hope that changes throughout the season  but i doubt it. I think even the less fancied smaller teams that start well  fade off because of squad depth and lack of spending power. Villa alone have a pool of eight midfielders that would walk into most teams in our league. I still would rather watch say Millwall v Leeds or Cardiff than be bored shitless watching West brom v Stoke and all the shit that comes with it from sky.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 17, 2017)

sealion said:


> It is but barring Bristol city and sheffield united's run of form, the top six is pretty much as i and many others would expect it to be. I hope that changes throughout the season  but i doubt it. I think even the less fancied smaller teams that start well  fade off because of squad depth and lack of spending power. Villa alone have a pool of eight midfielders that would walk into most teams in our league. I still would rather watch say Millwall v Leeds or Cardiff than be bored shitless watching West brom v Stoke and all the shit that comes with it from sky.


Well as a Cardiff fan I didn’t expect them to be where they are! I always said that the day Colin Wanker became our manager I would walk away, and I stuck  through the red kit days! Bit, he has really impressed me and I am starting g to appreciate the fact that the old twat is a genuine, truth talking manager who should be respected, and if there were more like him football might actually be a better place!


----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't care for him to much but always wanted him at our place. He's hated, we are hated ,bloody perfect 


1927 said:


> if there were more like him football might actually be a better place


Steady on


----------



## Lorca (Dec 18, 2017)

If you're bored, there's a mildly diverting video in the Guardian today, following police at the blues villa derby the other week. it was a very tame affair imo but the plod didn't seem to think so...'it is in my view only a matter of time before another [Ian Tomlinson] will happen again in the context of football.'
Behind the scenes on Birmingham derby day with football fans and police – video


----------



## sealion (Dec 18, 2017)

Someone's been on the sherry,,,Paul Lambert: Ex-Wolves boss could have been 'up there' too with Nuno's spending power

Wouldn't mind him at Millwall,,,Steven Naismith: January poser for Scotland and Norwich forward


----------



## sealion (Dec 21, 2017)

Barnsley: New owners say chance to buy club was 'almost too good to be true'
Sam Hutchinson: Sheffield Wednesday midfielder laments 'horrendous' season


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 21, 2017)

sealion said:


> Barnsley: New owners say chance to buy club was 'almost too good to be true'
> Sam Hutchinson: Sheffield Wednesday midfielder laments 'horrendous' season



I'm originally from Barnsley and actually grew up with the Heckingbottoms, they were my cousins age but played footy with us occasionally, I hope the new owners recognise how well he has done at the club and keep him on instead of immediately going for a bigger name, the work he's put in at youth level deserves massive recognition.

Sam Hutchinson is a big loss for us (as is Forestieri) he's right that we need to treat the second half of the season as a new start, hope they're both back soon.


----------



## sealion (Dec 21, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> I hope the new owners recognise how well he has done at the club and keep him on instead of immediately going for a bigger name,


He's a good manger and had them playing decent football when i saw them at ours. I suppose it depends if the owner's a nutter or not!


----------



## sealion (Dec 22, 2017)

Neil Warnock: Cardiff City manager in talks on new contract
Warnock is 69 

Danny Ward: Injured Cardiff striker expected to miss three months


----------



## sealion (Dec 23, 2017)

He didn't last long
Garry Monk: Middlesbrough part company with manager despite victory


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 23, 2017)

sealion said:


> He didn't last long
> Garry Monk: Middlesbrough part company with manager despite victory



Jesus, and they won against us, was expecting the announcement to come from our side!


----------



## sealion (Dec 23, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Jesus, and they won against us, was expecting the announcement to come from our side!


Maybe they have someone lined up. I don't think the fans liked him and things were getting pretty toxic so no surprise he's gone.


----------



## sealion (Dec 23, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> was expecting the announcement to come from our side!



That bad is it ?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 23, 2017)

sealion said:


> That bad is it ?



Getting there..


----------



## sealion (Dec 23, 2017)

Three good finishes from Derby. We need someone to score from the chances created.
Derby County 3-0 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## pppPenguin (Dec 23, 2017)

Derby fan here, I’ve been holding back on posting because I’ve been expecting us to fall apart and resort to an inconsistent season. We started off that way and the football wasn’t very pleasing to be eye.

After the last 4 seasons we’ve been used to a more fluid style of play, Rowett has us playing a much more solid style of football which makes us look like we’re not really in the game. But as we’ve shown today we can take the pressure and smash teams on the break. 

Our defence is absolutely brilliant this season, Keogh is having the season of his career and the addition of Curtis Davies has allowed Keogh to flourish and play to his strengths. Chris Baird is also having a great season and is keeping Andre Wisdom out of the team. Huddlestone hasn’t always been on form but is now starting to dictate the play and has some tough competition for a place in George Thorne, who is probably the better player, but is still playing himself into fitness after over a year out.

Tom Lawrence has shown glimpses of his talent but not quite on it yet, Johnny Russell looks more confident this year and David Nugent’s experience and work rate is invaluable, as is Joe Ledley. 

Matej Vydra is having a great season, I wrote him off at the start of the season but he’s making me look stupid. Weimann is also hitting some good form. We’ve got some speedy hard working players up top. The whole team works it’s socks off.

Cardiff must be looking over their shoulders now, rightly so, the most disappointing team I’ve seen derby play this year.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for popping in now you think you're good


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 24, 2017)

sealion said:


> He didn't last long
> Garry Monk: Middlesbrough part company with manager despite victory


Shit, just seen this now (via your post)!


sealion said:


> Maybe they have someone lined up. I don't think the fans liked him and things were getting pretty toxic so no surprise he's gone.


Yep, the fans hated him. He wasn't a hugely popular appointment to begin with, but those that were mildly onboard quickly turned against him.

He spent a ridiculous amount of money and his signings have mostly been unimpressive. For the resources he's had, he should've done better.

Still, it's very un-Boro to sack a manager so soon. We've had 7 managers in the last 15 years, which is pretty good considering the turnover of managers these days. Steve Gibson is a very patient man. Some say to a fault...


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, wow, wow.

People on the boro forums think Karanaka is coming back?! 

That would be "typical boro". Sack the most promising manager we've had in years, only to re-appoint him half a season later.

He made us fromidable in defence, but we play some of the most dour football I've ever seen. I'd have him back though. I got the feeling he was building something here. You gotta start at the back....

I feel if we'd done what Burnley did, when they stood by Dyche even after their relegation, we'd be in a similar position to them now - though maybe not _quite _so high flying as they are.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 24, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> He spent a ridiculous amount of money and his signings have mostly been unimpressive. For the resources he's had, he should've done better.


You could be talking about Steve Bruce there - who's had far longer than Monk had. Sadly, however, he's still in a job.


----------



## Lorca (Dec 24, 2017)

pppPenguin said:


> Derby fan here, I’ve been holding back on posting because I’ve been expecting us to fall apart and resort to an inconsistent season. We started off that way and the football wasn’t very pleasing to be eye.
> 
> After the last 4 seasons we’ve been used to a more fluid style of play, Rowett has us playing a much more solid style of football which makes us look like we’re not really in the game. But as we’ve shown today we can take the pressure and smash teams on the break.
> 
> ...



so what do you think of Rowett?


----------



## pppPenguin (Dec 24, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Thanks for popping in now you think you're good



No problem. Although I’m not sure if we are? We’re winning and scoring a lot, but we don’t look convincing. Maybe that’ll come later.



Lorca said:


> so what do you think of Rowett?



I think he’s a typically English manager, very much like Sean Dyche. Talks a lot about remaining solid. Sees positives in a game where it’s difficult to see where he’s coming from.

The style of football is so far removed from what McClaren had us playing, it’s not pretty on the eye. But as Millwall found out today, switch off and we’ll punish teams.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 24, 2017)

sealion said:


> Reading have hit form of late! You didn't look great at millwall but have only lost one of the last eight and are scoring plenty. Do you think a play off place is possible ?



and, back to normal  

Reading 1-2 Burton 

It is at times like this, that I am glad I follow Winchester City these days.  5-1 win yesterday.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 24, 2017)

Apparently Garry Monk is Boro's shortest ever managerial reign! Impressive work, Draco


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 24, 2017)

Ah, a day late, shit 

Sheffield Wednesday part company with boss Carlos Carvalhal


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 24, 2017)

That game did for 2 managers, don't see that very often


----------



## sealion (Dec 26, 2017)

Fez909 are you happy with this news ?
Tony Pulis: Middlesbrough appoint ex-West Brom boss as manager


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 26, 2017)

sealion said:


> Fez909 are you happy with this news ?
> Tony Pulis: Middlesbrough appoint ex-West Brom boss as manager


A safe/boring appointment. Knows how to get and keep clubs in the Premier League, which I guess is what we need now.

I get the feeling the fans are going to happy about this, even though his teams play the same defensive football they've slated our last couple of decent managers for.

I'd rather we had someone else, tbh. Someone who could potentially take us places while playing enjoyable football. We know exactly what we are going to get here: mild successes playing a very specific style of football that will never let you win the league, or be great to watch, but one that will keep you out of serious danger

Meh. Wake me up in three years, hopefully when we're in the Prem, and are replacing him with a new exciting appointment.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 26, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> A safe/boring appointment. Knows how to get and keep clubs in the Premier League, which I guess is what we need now.
> 
> I get the feeling the fans are going to happy about this, even though his teams play the same defensive football they've slated our last couple of decent managers for.
> 
> ...



Careful what you wish for.  Pardew doesn't seem to be able to get out the negative defensive mindset at WBA after a few years of Pulis and they look championship bound 

Decent result for Millwall earlier sealion . Did you manage to get up that early after  a day of excess


----------



## sealion (Dec 26, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Decent result for Millwall earlier sealion .


It was considering wolves hadn't conceded a goal in four games. Bad defending again today and some poor finishing has cost us a win. Still a good result and should be a boost with Qpr and that fucking clown of a manager due at the Den on Friday.


BCBlues said:


> Did you manage to get up that early after a day of excess


No trains mate  im 50 odd miles away, so i got stoned and listened to it on the radio.


----------



## sealion (Dec 26, 2017)

Millwall 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 26, 2017)

sealion said:


> No trains mate  im 50 odd miles away, so i got stoned and listened to it on the radio.



I'm liking it. That's what I do most Saturdays these days throw in BBC red button as well.
A vital few points on offer against QPR Friday then come the end of the season.

Can't believe how well Bristol City are doing, where did that come from


----------



## sealion (Dec 26, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> I'm liking it. That's what I do most Saturdays these days throw in BBC red button as well.


I don't like missing games and very rarely do, the spliff and radio option was a nice alternative.


BCBlues said:


> A vital few points on offer against QPR Friday


We will certainly be up for it on and off the pitch. The hatred and abuse in store for the returning fuckwit will add to the atmosphere. I wouldn't be surprised if one of ours gets on the pitch and irons him out. The will also be a welcoming committee for him pre match in the car park


----------



## sealion (Dec 26, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Can't believe how well Bristol City are doing, where did that come from


There owner has few quid but i think it's more to do with the manager. Good luck to them.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 26, 2017)

sealion said:


> I don't like missing games and very rarely do, the spliff and radio option was a nice alternative.
> 
> We will certainly be up for it on and off the pitch. The hatred and abuse in store for the returning fuckwit will add to the atmosphere. I wouldn't be surprised if one of ours gets on the pitch and irons him out. The will also be a welcoming committee for him pre match in the car park



I don't go no more, nearer 60 than 16 these days dunno if I could last two hours out there. I miss it but I doubt the atmosphere would be anywhere near what i grew up with so yeah it's have a little bet, get some beer on the go and put the radio on.
Fair play if you give him dogs abuse, he set Millwall back a few years, im surprised JB put up with it.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 26, 2017)

Usual post-sacking bump for us, Reach's goal was a peach too, interesting to see how long Bullen gets before a new manager comes in.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> You could be talking about Steve Bruce there - who's had far longer than Monk had. Sadly, however, he's still in a job.



Yep. Time to call time. We need change before it is too late. Too many chances Bruce. There are many who could do much better.


----------



## Lorca (Dec 27, 2017)

yep, you should definitely sack Steve Bruce.


----------



## sealion (Dec 27, 2017)

Tony Pulis: Middlesbrough boss hopes to replicate Stoke City success
Neil Warnock reveals Cardiff City signing plans
Steve Bruce getting the excuses in Steve Bruce: Aston Villa boss says injuries are behind their dip in form


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 30, 2017)

Good crowd down there last night sealion.
16,601.

Let me guess the odd one was QPRs away following


----------



## sealion (Dec 30, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Good crowd down there last night sealion.
> 16,601.
> 
> Let me guess the odd one was QPRs away following


They couldn't sell out the away end the mouthy wankers, hundreds of empty seats going spare. It wasn't a great game and probably the worst we have played at home in a good while. Typical blood and thunder derby match that never got going. Qpr or more importantly Holloway came not lose and offered nothing going forward but long balls, We huffed and puffed after a good start where we should have scored at least twice. Qpr look worse then we did under Holloway and he uses the same system although he doesn't have the players to execute it. Hopefully he takes them down but he's a lucky fucker and may well fluke survival.
Millwall 1-0 Queens Park Rangers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Dec 30, 2017)

A late winner for Preston to continue there recent good form
Cardiff City 0-1 Preston North End (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Dec 30, 2017)

Some unexpected results this weekend. Don't know whether it's just a crazy league or the busy schedule catching up with teams going full pelt.


----------



## Lorca (Dec 30, 2017)

yeah, great result for blues today, played really well, deservedly beating Leeds 1- 0  and we looked nothing like a bottom of the league team. seems to be a confidence issue with us, so that could have been a one off, we'll see! still think our manager Steve Coterill is a journeyman but at least we have a bit of hope after today. if we can sign a ball playing midfielder in January we will be a decent team imho.

in other news, lots of rumours saying Che Adams could be going to derby for 12 million. crazy money!


----------



## sealion (Dec 31, 2017)

Some festive cheer for krink and all the other weekend goals/highlights.
Nottingham Forest 0-1 Sunderland (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## krink (Dec 31, 2017)

sealion I was talking to a pal who went and he said we looked OK but probably didn't deserve the win but yes,  we'll take the win


----------



## sealion (Dec 31, 2017)

Another one gone. Mark Warburton: Nottingham Forest sack manager after nine months in charge
He should never have left Brentford when they were going so well.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2018)

This is much better. I still think Bruce needs to go, but putting the little guys in their rightful place is rightful.

Perhaps we're on our way to the top above Wolves?


----------



## sealion (Jan 1, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I still think Bruce needs to go, but putting the little guys in their rightful place is rightful.


This league is about Villa's level. You are one of the little guys now and will be for some time imo.


----------



## sealion (Jan 1, 2018)

New years day goals and highlights here,,Norwich City 2-1 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> This league is about Villa's level. You are one of the little guys now and will be for some time imo.



Nah. We're back in the Top's next season for sure.

We aren't a team anyone would fear now, but it isn't going to take much more input. Wolves, Derby, Cardiff and the Bristolians will all crumble. We have a very respectable squad. Bruce has to go - to many excuses. Villa won't just be back next season, we will be top 6 comfortably.


----------



## sealion (Jan 1, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Villa won't just be back next season, we will be top 6 comfortably.


In which league ?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2018)

sealion said:


> In which league ?



Ha ha!

You just wait. We'll be worrying Man City this time next year


----------



## sealion (Jan 1, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> We'll be worrying Man City this time next year


Maybe their reserves in the fa cup third round Stan.


----------



## Lorca (Jan 2, 2018)

and this folks, is why no-one in the midlands likes vilers, their unique cocktail of delusion and arrogance is all too familiar!


----------



## sealion (Jan 2, 2018)

Whats happened Lorca ?
Reading 0-2 Birmingham City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Jan 2, 2018)

Sessegnon scores some goals for a defender
Fulham 4-1 Ipswich Town (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## Lorca (Jan 3, 2018)

fire up the promotion bus woop woop!


----------



## mod (Jan 3, 2018)

sealion said:


> Sessegnon scores some goals for a defender
> Fulham 4-1 Ipswich Town (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights



The lad is the real deal. Been a first team regular for over a year now and is only 17. Opinion amongst Fulham fans is his natural position is attacking left sided midfielder. He will play for one of the best teams in europe. Probably quite soon sadly. An absolute joy to watch.


----------



## mod (Jan 3, 2018)

Fulham seem to have woken up after a very average first half of the season. Exactly like last season. We are now only 4 points off 4th and 10 points off 2nd.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2018)

mod said:


> The lad is the real deal. Been a first team regular for over a year now and is only 17. Opinion amongst Fulham fans is his natural position is attacking left sided midfielder. He will play for one of the best teams in europe. Probably quite soon sadly. An absolute joy to watch.


Or he might go to man u.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 3, 2018)

sealion said:


> Sessegnon scores some goals for a defender
> Fulham 4-1 Ipswich Town (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights



Four goals in seven minutes is crazy. Fulham must of just got the ball back,run down and scored for the last 3.
From those highlights it looks like they could have been three or four up before Ipswich scored.

Seems a lot of change in form going on in the Championship lately with only Wolves showing any consistency.


----------



## JimW (Jan 3, 2018)

See the Irish lad who plays for PNE won a million on the lottery  Jammy fucker


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 3, 2018)

JimW said:


> See the Irish lad who plays for PNE won a million on the lottery  Jammy fucker



Just saw this. The uncle must be thinking "shit why did I put that ticket in his card and not this one"


----------



## sealion (Jan 3, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Seems a lot of change in form going on in the Championship lately with only Wolves showing any consistency.


It's looking likely that Wolves will go up, don't know whats happened to Cardiff of late and Sheffield united have tailed off. I'm more concerned with teams in the bottom half doing well, Bolton and Burton both hit form of late and Brum have started to win as well. We need to win most our remaining home games to be safe or will get dragged into a dogfight. This league is never boring and full of surprises!


----------



## sealion (Jan 3, 2018)

Reading: Jaap Stam defiant despite home defeat by Birmingham City
Yeni Ngbakoto: QPR winger joins Guingamp for undisclosed fee
Footballer becomes lottery millionaire
Nuno: Wolves head coach charged with misconduct by FA for second time


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ah, that might not be a new video...  @ me


----------



## sealion (Jan 3, 2018)

Charlton fans and bromley are very happy she has left the club.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 3, 2018)

Fez909 said:


>



Well, I for one think this is an inspired appointment.


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2018)

Rafael Mir: Wolves sign Valencia striker on four-and-a-half-year deal
Tony Pulis adds David Kemp and Jonathan Gould to Middlesbrough staff
Billy Bodin: Preston North End sign striker from Bristol Rovers


----------



## mod (Jan 5, 2018)

Slavisa Jokanovic urges Fulham board to back him or sack

Fulhma boss says back him or sack him after transfer row | Daily Mail Online

He's certainly not a yes man.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2018)

Liam Walsh: Bristol City sign Everton midfielder for undisclosed fee
Liam Feeney: Winger extends Cardiff loan stay
Lewis Grabban: Sunderland allow Bournemouth striker to end loan spell early


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

Could do without a fa cup run this season. Through to the 4th round meaning our home game in the league v Derby will be played midweek at a later date. We don't have a big enough squad to be risking players for nothing games.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 6, 2018)

sealion said:


> Could do without a fa cup run this season. Through to the 4th round meaning our home game in the league v Derby will be played midweek at a later date. We don't have a big enough squad to be risking players for nothing games.


Look on the bright side - at least you haven't got to play a replay against Stevenage.


----------



## sealion (Jan 6, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Look on the bright side - at least you haven't got to play a replay against Stevenage.


Fair point  I hope we get a big team and go out rather than stumbling to the quarters and then going out. Last seasons cup exploits nearly cost us a play off spot.


----------



## bromley (Jan 7, 2018)

sealion said:


> Charlton fans and bromley are very happy she has left the club.


She's a complete thundercunt.


----------



## krink (Jan 7, 2018)

We are fucked. Not CC nor any other manager could get a performance out of the dross that is our squad. Shame as it looked like the Wear/Tyne derby might have been back on next season.


----------



## sealion (Jan 8, 2018)

Aitor Karanka: Nottingham Forest appoint ex-Middlesbrough boss as new manager
Samu Saiz: Leeds United forward banned for six matches for spitting
Jos Luhukay: Sheffield Wednesday boss not worried about lack of English experience
Gary Rowett: Stoke bid for Derby manager would be 'aggressively rejected'


----------



## sealion (Jan 9, 2018)

Ryan Leonard: Sheffield United sign Southend United midfielder
Yosuke Ideguchi: Leeds United sign Japan midfielder for an undisclosed fee
Gary Rowett: Derby County manager signs new contract following Stoke speculation


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 9, 2018)

and Reading sign nobody!  and continue to rely on a manager who sends out a team against a division 4 side without a striker, cos like, if we can pass the ball backwards and forwards across the back, why the feck would we need a striker?


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> Ryan Leonard: Sheffield United sign Southend United midfielder
> Yosuke Ideguchi: Leeds United sign Japan midfielder for an undisclosed fee
> Gary Rowett: Derby County manager signs new contract following Stoke speculation


Wilder's been after Leonard for ages - am interested to see what he's like


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> Aitor Karanka: Nottingham Forest appoint ex-Middlesbrough boss as new manager
> *Samu Saiz: Leeds United forward banned for six matches for spitting*
> Jos Luhukay: Sheffield Wednesday boss not worried about lack of English experience
> Gary Rowett: Stoke bid for Derby manager would be 'aggressively rejected'



Dirty bastard


----------



## sealion (Jan 10, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Wilder's been after Leonard for ages - am interested to see what he's like


So were we  He's a good player and should have no problem stepping up a division, can also play in defence!


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

Cardiff City target Bournemouth's Lewis Grabban and Bolton's Gary Madine
Lee Evans and James Wilson: Sheffield United sign midfielder and striker
Laurens de Bock: Leeds United sign Club Brugge left-back


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 11, 2018)

I have a slight suspicion we might get battered tomorrow night, unless the team produces a 'new manager' type bump in performance.

Hmmm.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 11, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> I have a slight suspicion we might get battered tomorrow night, unless the team produces a 'new manager' type bump in performance.
> 
> Hmmm.


I'd take a draw 

As usual


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 11, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I'd take a draw
> 
> As usual



At home? With your new signings? 

I hope Wilder feels the same way


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> At home? With your new signings?
> 
> I hope Wilder feels the same way


If Burton can win at the lane ( sorry brixtonblade ) surely that must give you a boost


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> If Burton can win at the lane ( sorry brixtonblade ) surely that must give you a boost



You're not wrong, I'm just like Eeyore with Wednesday at the mo


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> If Burton can win at the lane ( sorry brixtonblade ) surely that must give you a boost


I think you mean Bolton 

They played the way a few teams do against us these days... Sit deep and try to hit on the break.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 11, 2018)

Regarding the steel city derby, Football Heaven has been unbearable this week, soooo many dickeads


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

Local derby usually means the form book gets torn up.


brixtonblade said:


> I think you mean Bolton


I stand corrected  oh the shame  it was the Owls that lost 3-0 to them ( burton)!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> Local derby usually means the form book gets torn up.
> 
> I stand corrected  oh the shame  it was the Owls that lost 3-0 to them ( burton)!


Should have been 4... They missed a penalty


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Should have been 4... They missed a penalty


Ouch


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 11, 2018)

Good team that Burton.


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Good team that Burton.


They are terrible at home, last win was back in September. Different team all together on the road ( yes they beat us as well)


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 11, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Good team that Burton.


 Well they beat us 2-1 at our place, but that means sweet fa these days.


----------



## sealion (Jan 11, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Well they beat us 2-1 at our place, but that means sweet fa these days.


Is Madejski still involved with the club ?


----------



## sealion (Jan 13, 2018)

All square in the derby
Sheffield United 0-0 Sheffield Wednesday (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> All square in the derby
> Sheffield United 0-0 Sheffield Wednesday (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Shit game


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 13, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Shit game



I was more than happy (other than the discipline, we could have been down to 9 easily). 

Could have nicked it at the end with Reach too, both goalies in good form last night.


----------



## mod (Jan 13, 2018)

Fulham got a very lucky win against Boro today but we were due some luck. 4th win in 5 games really puts us in the mix now. 1 point from playoffs. 2nd spot not out of reach IMO.

Middlesbrough 0-1 Fulham


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

A good game at the den yesterday. Preston who brought a decent away following looked very good under ex Norwich boss Alex Neil, playing joined up football, using the wings well and with an end product. We were okay in parts but looked leggish at times and probably lucky to score first. If we hadn't i don't think we would have got the point we finished up with. They were difficult to break down and protecting a five game unbeaten away run. A nice finish for our goal and an equalizer from a free kick that never was from them settled an entertaining game. I wouldn't be surprised if Preston finish in the play off places, again another shit display from the ref.
Millwall 1-1 Preston North End (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## Lorca (Jan 14, 2018)

normal service was resumed for blues yesterday, losing 3.0 to a nothing special derby at home, unfortunately to that smug twat rowett. we actually played fairly well believe it or not but derby just had that extra bit of quality when it mattered. no doubt we're in a relegation dogfight now and apparently we're in very serious financial trouble as well (the redknapp effect). btw check out the derby player's rugby tackle on our winger, proper piss take!


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 15, 2018)

Tim Cahill back to Millwall sealion ?

Wouldn't mind him down the Bridge at the moment.


----------



## sealion (Jan 15, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Tim Cahill back to Millwall sealion ?
> 
> Wouldn't mind him down the Bridge at the moment.


I don't know to be honest. He's 38 now and although he's still playing i don't know to what standard. He's a legend with our lot so would be welcomed back with open arms, but we don't do nostalgia down there if your shit and past it ( not saying he is of course). There would certainly be a buzz about the place if it were to occur. I think he would good for the younger players we have to learn from mind!


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 15, 2018)

Cracking player.


----------



## sealion (Jan 15, 2018)

Click on your team
English League Clubs - Historical Football Kits


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Click on your team
> English League Clubs - Historical Football Kits


That's a great site


----------



## sealion (Jan 15, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> That's a great site


----------



## sealion (Jan 16, 2018)

Ricky Holmes: Sheffield United sign midfielder from Charlton for undisclosed fee
Marcus Edwards: Norwich City sign midfielder on loan from Tottenham Hotspur
Maikel Kieftenbeld: Birmingham City midfielder signs new two-year deal
Jack Rodwell: Sunderland midfielder is Black Cats' 'worst ever mistake'


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 16, 2018)

sealion said:


> Ricky Holmes: Sheffield United sign midfielder from Charlton for undisclosed fee
> Marcus Edwards: Norwich City sign midfielder on loan from Tottenham Hotspur
> Maikel Kieftenbeld: Birmingham City midfielder signs new two-year deal
> Jack Rodwell: Sunderland midfielder is Black Cats' 'worst ever mistake'



Ricky Holmes :
"I couldn't turn down the opportunity to play in the Championship,"

... Except when he did in the summer and signed another contract at Charlton.


----------



## sealion (Jan 16, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Ricky Holmes :
> "I couldn't turn down the opportunity to play in the Championship,"
> 
> ... Except when he did in the summer and signed another contract at Charlton.


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

English Championship boasts third biggest crowds in Europe


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> English Championship boasts third biggest crowds in Europe


Only cos Wednesday are in it. Massive.


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Only cos Wednesday are in it. Massive.


Don't forget Boro who are also massive


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

I would say the championship is good fo'r away fans. Some big turnouts down at Millwall this season! Preston brought over a k last week and were very vocal. I think the standard of football is better than some of the shit in the prem too!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> I would say the championship is good fo'r away fans. Some big turnouts down at Millwall this season! Preston brought over a k last week and were very vocal. I think the standard of football is better than some of the shit in the prem too!


I agree, it is a good league to watch especially as an away fan. Tickets not too hard to get usually and less weird kick off times than the PL and much less of the awful football in L1. 
just as well as I can't see us getting out of it for the foreseeable!


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 17, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Only cos Wednesday are in it. Massive.



Oi, 12,000+ there last night to watch our giantkilling of Carlisle in blizzard conditions.

Look upon our mighty works and tremble...


----------



## mod (Jan 17, 2018)

English Championship boasts third biggest crowds in Europe

English Championship boasts third biggest crowds in Europe


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

mod said:


> English Championship boasts third biggest crowds in Europe
> 
> English Championship boasts third biggest crowds in Europe


Wake up mate, posted it earlier


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I agree, it is a good league to watch especially as an away fan. Tickets not too hard to get usually and less weird kick off times than the PL and much less of the awful football in L1.
> just as well as I can't see us getting out of it for the foreseeable!


I also think the supporters outside of the prem are much more passionate and vocal, making for a better atmosphere. A few idiots dressed in black and a drum at palace is about the best the prem can do. It's all contrived and done for the cameras/ sky microphones and hardly spontaneous. Even when we scored on Saturday the preston mob kept singing  fair play to them!


----------



## JimW (Jan 17, 2018)

Deleted, cocked up a shit joke posting that crowd link again and can't be arsed to have another try.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2018)

Cardiff have had a good January so far, with more signings to come!


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

1927 said:


> Cardiff have had a good January so far, with more signings to come!


Just seen this,, Marko Grujic: Liverpool midfielder joins Cardiff City on loan. Looks like a decent signing to keep you in the running. I can't see wolves dropping many points mind!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Just seen this,, Marko Grujic: Liverpool midfielder joins Cardiff City on loan. Looks like a decent signing to keep you in the running. I can't see wolves dropping many points mind!


Fuck Wolveselona. As long as Derby drip points. Also looking good for Grabban from the Cherries, and the boy from Norwich looked good last weekend.


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

1927 said:


> As long as Derby drip points.


They have certainly got it together recently but this league is one for biting you on the arse.


1927 said:


> Also looking good for Grabban from the Cherries,


As long as he gets off to a good start. We had him many moon ago and he's a moody cunt when it suits him. 


1927 said:


> and the boy from Norwich looked good last weekend.


He is a handful and should do you good.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Don't forget Boro who are also massive


Boro weren't in the champo last season


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Boro weren't in the champo last season


Neither were we 
Whats your take on the league this season ? Do you miss the Money bags league?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Neither were we
> Whats your take on the league this season ? Do you miss the Money bags league?


Last season was dire. The football was shit. We didn't score goals. We got beat in successive games without putting up any sort of fight, resistance or anything else.

The championship was better.

But, if we had a better manager/playing style, I'd rather be up there. Mainly because I'm an armchair fan and can get the matches on the telly then


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Last season was dire. The football was shit. We didn't score goals. We got beat in successive games without putting up any sort of fight, resistance or anything else.


Nothing worse than turning up and knowing your gonna get beat.


----------



## Lorca (Jan 17, 2018)

tell me about it!


----------



## sealion (Jan 17, 2018)

Lorca said:


> tell me about it!


You seem to be picking up points away from home Lorca. Whats with the shit home form ?


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

Surprised this ended 0-0. 
Derby County 0-0 Bristol City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

Marko Grujic: Liverpool midfielder must play 14 games at Cardiff City


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> Marko Grujic: Liverpool midfielder must play 14 games at Cardiff City


I'm not a fan of that sort of deal - players should get in to the team on merit.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I'm not a fan of that sort of deal - players should get in to the team on merit.


Well yes, we have stepped back from a few loans (from prem teams) because of this. if the loanee turns out to be shit or doesn't fit in he still has to play, fuck that, I can't imagine players fighting for a starting place would be happy when bertie big bollox turns up and strolls into the team.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> Well yes, we have stepped back from a few loans (from prem teams) because of this. if the loanee turns out to be shit or doesn't fit in he still has to play, fuck that, I can't imaging players fighting for a starting place would be happy when bertie big bollox turns up and strolls into the team.


Same with us
Also we just agreed with Spurs to send Cameron Carter Vickers back as we couldn't see him getting many more games. They loaned him back out to Ipswich.


----------



## Lorca (Jan 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> You seem to be picking up points away from home Lorca. Whats with the shit home form ?



dunno tbh, there's a bit of a toxic atmosphere behind the scenes as best as I can tell, and we've made really poor managerial appointments since sacking Rowett. We're paying some crazy money out to behind the scenes parasites like darren dein, our transfer guru lol, who seems to offer absolutely nothing and we have ostensibly good players like Jota on massive wages who seem to have had the confidence drained away from 'em. Think we're gonna lose today as well, away to Preston. Not going (though been before), listening on Radio and we always lose when I listen on the radio lol!


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

Leeds v Millwall live strem here


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> Leeds v Millwall live strem here



Sort it out Millwall!


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Sort it out Millwall!


Terrible game management from us, although the ref is a cunt we should be doing better!


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

3-3 now. What a cracking game this is, even with a cunt ref


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> 3-3 now. What a cracking game this is, even with a cunt ref


4-3
Get in


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

What a fucking game


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

I need a herbal tea and a head massage after that  Football eh!


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

Good results for Boro, Sheff utd , Brum And Forest as well  1927 will be pleased with the forest one.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> Good results for Boro, Sheff utd , Brum And Forest as well  1927 will be pleased with the forest one.


Doesn't really make any difference to Cardiff really.Wolves are going up automatically everyone else is paying for second place. But it did give me a smile!


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

1927 said:


> .Wolves are going up automatically everyone else is paying for second place


They have been dropping points and it gives teams playing them a boost, so you never know!


1927 said:


> But it did give me a smile!


Crazy champinship init!  My lad's on his way back from Leeds  Said his nerves are torn to shreds after watching ' a fucking crazy mad game '


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 20, 2018)

I'll take that 0-0 against Cardiff, we were proper wasteful in front of goal though


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2018)

I’ll take that 0-0 against Sheff Wed, we were proper wasteful in front of goal though


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> I'll take that 0-0 against Cardiff, we were proper wasteful in front of goal though


No goals in four games for you now. Im surprised that's the case as you have some firepower in the squad. Still 2 draws against decent sides isn't to be sniffed at.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

A rip roaring game here and all the other goals/highlights from today
Leeds United 3-4 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> No goals in four games for you now. Im surprised that's the case as you have some firepower in the squad. Still 2 draws against decent sides isn't to be sniffed at.



That's our issue in a nutshell, new manager seems to have tightened up our defense well, but with our quality players injured (Forestieri, Hooper, Bannan, Hutchinson), Rhodes, Joao and Nuhui aren't cutting it at the mo.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> but with our quality players injured (Forestieri, Hooper, Bannan, Hutchinson),


That's a big hit to take. Is there money to spend ?


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 20, 2018)

sealion said:


> That's a big hit to take. Is there money to spend ?



Doesn't look like it this window, if Luhukay impresses then I imagine the ambitious owners may open their wallets again. We need some youth in the squad, too many players at the tail end of their careers.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> We need some youth in the squad, too many players at the tail end of their careers.


That can bite you on the arse if it's not rectified. No sell on value either from a player aged 30 plus. I thought Rhodes was older than 27, it feels like he's been around for years.


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

Better give Fulham a shout after scoring 6 today. Some nicely taken goals here
Fulham 6-0 Burton Albion (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2018)

The second Boro goal is a cracker! Third one not bad either.
Queens Park Rangers 0-3 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## Lorca (Jan 20, 2018)

yep, cracking game, that Leeds Millwall. As for us, we played quite well at times, but same old story, conceded a soft goal and heads drop somewhat, though at least today we got something. Preston are mediocre though imo, can't see them making the play-offs. Sunderland at home for us next (after FA Cup 3rd round), a massive game for both teams I reckon.


----------



## sealion (Jan 21, 2018)

Lorca said:


> Preston are mediocre though imo,


I thought they were a decent side at our place, they played with a purpose when they attacked. Thats another good performance away from home for brum!


----------



## JimW (Jan 21, 2018)

See off your social media someone was flogging half and half scarves for the Leeds Millwall game. Sign of the end times


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> Better give Fulham a shout after scoring 6 today. Some nicely taken goals here
> Fulham 6-0 Burton Albion (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights



Lucas Piazon scored. I'd forgot about him.

Great game at Elland Road. How many tickets were you allowed this year? Seemed a fair bit of noise when you scored.


----------



## sealion (Jan 21, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> How many tickets were you allowed this year? Seemed a fair bit of noise when you scored.


Leeds and west yorkshire ob dropped the restrictions this time. We used to have to meet ob at a service station ooop north and collect our pre ordered tickets. ID had to be provided then put on coaches and driven into the stadium to be bricked by the local tramps. Most of us refused to go, so only a handful of diehards would turn up. Yesterday we took 1450 which i think was our whole allocation. A lot of wall went up on friday night and hit the town. There was some attempt of aggro from the locals, which im told was dealt with by our lot in the usual manner


----------



## sealion (Jan 21, 2018)

JimW said:


> See off your social media someone was flogging half and half scarves for the Leeds Millwall game. Sign of the end times










Football is indeed fucked when some string tries to sell one of these


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> Leeds and west yorkshire ob dropped the restrictions this time. We used to have to meet ob at a service station ooop north and collect our pre ordered tickets. ID had to be provided then put on coaches and driven into the stadium to be bricked by the local tramps. Most of us refused to go, so only a handful of diehards would turn up. Yesterday we took 1450 which i think was our whole allocation. A lot of wall went up on friday night and hit the town. There was some attempt of aggro from the locals, which im told was dealt with by our lot in the usual manner



Had the last laugh on more than one count then eh 
We still call them "Dirty Leeds" from the 1970s, things ain't changed there then. That was their 3rd game in a row in which they had a player sent off.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> Football is indeed fucked when some string tries to sell one of these



They could give them away to OB who worked on the day as a memento to show their grandkids one day...I survived this


----------



## sealion (Jan 21, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Had the last laugh on more than one count then eh


They are used to swamping and bullying teams with there big following. They can't and never will be able to handle us!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> Football is indeed fucked when some string tries to sell one of these


That's a fucking disgrace


----------



## sealion (Jan 21, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> That's a fucking disgrace


They won't be on dragons den for a while yet  The half and half scarves themselves are big in the prem and another step towards sanitizing football. Go to a West ham, Arsenal or palace game and you have blokes sitting in the home end wearing away team colours


----------



## sealion (Jan 22, 2018)

A decent loan signing for Fulham
Matt Targett: Fulham sign Southampton left-back on loan

Reading news
Reading: Jaap Stam limits expectations on transfer window spending


----------



## sealion (Jan 22, 2018)

A bad weekend all round for Leeds 
Club statement


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> A bad weekend all round for Leeds
> Club statement


What was the problem?


----------



## sealion (Jan 23, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> What was the problem?


They breached regulations on ticket pricing and overcharged us £9 on an adult ticket. They are now refunding the difference.


----------



## mod (Jan 25, 2018)

Fulh


sealion said:


> A decent loan signing for Fulham
> Matt Targett: Fulham sign Southampton left-back on loan



Good signing for us. Means young Ryan Sessegnon can move up to his more natural attacking left side midfield position and is in fantatsic form as are the team.....finally.


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2018)

Kazenga LuaLua: Sunderland sign Brighton winger on free transfer
Lois Diony: Bristol City sign Saint-Etienne's French striker on loan
Manchester United: Axel Tuanzebe joins Aston Villa on loan
Norwich sign Onel Hernandez, Dennis Srbeny and Moritz Leitner


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2018)

I had forgotten about this fella Darren Bent: Burton Albion sign Derby's former England striker on loan


----------



## sealion (Jan 26, 2018)

Upcoming televised games  http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11688/11223075/aston-villa-v-wolves-and-fulham-v-leeds-among-efl-games-live-on-sky-sports-in-march-and-aprild games

Leeds and Derby getting plenty of airtime.


----------



## sealion (Jan 27, 2018)

Todays goals and highlights
Bristol City 2-0 Queens Park Rangers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## mod (Jan 29, 2018)

Fulham continue their raise under the radar. Lovely!


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 29, 2018)

Tim Cahill returns to Millwall!

oi oi sealion surprised you haven't already posted this - u still knocking one out?


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 30, 2018)

Two good results for West Midlands teams tonight.
Villa looking very tight defensively again and Blues with a vital win.

They meet a week Sunday, should be a cracker.


----------



## mod (Jan 31, 2018)

I went to The Den last night with a couple of Millwall mates and enjoyed a very entertaining 0-0 draw. I'm a Fulham fan btw.

I was very surprised by the low gate of 10,931. The Derby contingent was especially poor considering their position. They brought about 800 (at a guess). The atmosphere was surprisingly quiet too.

Derby look a very strong side. Especially in the first half which they dominated. They pass the ball very well and their movement off the ball is fantastic. Their stand out players were Huddleston and the right back Wisdom who looks a real talent. Nugent was OK. Nothing special and was replaced. Chris Martin wasn’t in the squad and Baird didn’t come off the bench unfortunately. Would have been good to see him play again.

Millwall are a very, very direct side. I really wouldn’t fancy watching that style of football every week. A lot of the home crowd are frustrated but their style of play but support for Neil Harris is still strong. They relinquish procession time after time with long hopeful balls and invite pressure on themselves constantly. But saying that, they actually had the better chances in the game. There’s plenty of spirit and fight in their side and I expect them to be safe this season. Onyedinma looked like a useful player when he came on. Skilful but lightweight.

Did you go sealion ?


----------



## sealion (Jan 31, 2018)

pocketscience said:


> Tim Cahill returns to Millwall!
> 
> oi oi sealion surprised you haven't already posted this - u still knocking one out?



Had no internet for a week  Im happy that the younger fans will see him in a wall shirt but im not fussed either way about his return. He's 38 now so probably not the player that left for bigger things many moons ago. I would be surprised if he starts games but will certainly have an impact as a sub.


----------



## sealion (Jan 31, 2018)

mod said:


> I was very surprised by the low gate of 10,931. The Derby contingent was especially poor considering their position. They brought about 800 (at a guess). The atmosphere was surprisingly quiet too.


Not a bad gate for a midweek fixture just after christmas. People are skint plus kids have school the next day so many empty seats. Im not going to talk about atmosphere with someone that watches his own team in morgue like surroundings  What the fuck happened to all your support and why the clackers ?


mod said:


> Millwall are a very, very direct side.


Not all the time. We had 2 of our main men out last night (winger and striker) and with such a small squad we have to play to our strengths. 


mod said:


> I really wouldn’t fancy watching that style of football every week.


I could say the same about several teams in this league that pass sideways, backwards and sideways again but with no end product. We have a good home record and have beaten many so called big teams by playing joined up attacking football. If we went toe to toe with Derby we would have been easily beaten as there results would suggest.


mod said:


> Onyedinma looked like a useful player when he came on. Skilful but lightweight.


Spot on. He has no guts in him and will probably end up in the conference league.


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 31, 2018)

sealion said:


> Had no internet for a week  Im happy that the younger fans will see him in a wall shirt but im not fussed either way about his return. He's 38 now so probably not the player that left for bigger things many moons ago. I would be surprised if he starts games but will certainly have an impact as a sub.


For sure only an impact player off the bench but with his sniffer instincts and heading ability, I think he will impact. Was always very clinical in the area so gotta be good for a handful of goals till the end of the season I'd say. Indirect bonus' are obvs his inspiration to the younger players and him raising the clubs international profile going into the world cup. Great signing imo.
When Everton fans say they'd have him back it's gotta be worth it.


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2018)

A Katrien Miere question for Wednesday fans.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 4, 2018)

bromley said:


> A Katrien Miere question for Wednesday fans.


Someone send me the survey link...


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Someone send me the survey link...



Sheffield Wednesday Supporters Survey

I'm going to have a go myself!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 4, 2018)

bromley said:


> Langkawi
> Sheffield Wednesday Supporters Survey
> 
> I'm going to have a go myself!


Ta

That was fun


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2018)

Leeds dismiss manager Thomas Christiansen after eight months
www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42940326


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2018)

Curtis Fleming: Middlesbrough appoint QPR assistant manager as first team coach
Ben Watson: Nottingham Forest sign midfielder on two-and-a-half-year deal


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 5, 2018)

Did you go to Reading on Saturday sealion ?

Were we as shite as Reading fans are saying?


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Did you go to Reading on Saturday sealion ?
> 
> Were we as shite as Reading fans are saying?


I promised myself after my last visit that i would never step in that place again. Im sticking to that promise. My mates went and said you were indeed shit.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2018)

Heckingbottom confirmed as new Leeds manager. I wonder how long he will last!
Leeds United: Paul Heckingbottom leaves Barnsley for Elland Road job


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 6, 2018)

sealion said:


> Heckingbottom confirmed as new Leeds manager. I wonder how long he will last!
> Leeds United: Paul Heckingbottom leaves Barnsley for Elland Road job



That's got to have been a hard call for Hecky (lifelong Barnsley fan), but to be honest he'd gone as far as he could with them and wasn't getting the backing from the club.

If he turns Leeds around that's a big cap in his feather, if it goes tits up he's just another manager who couldn't make it work there, not too much downside.

(Apart from not being able to have a drink in town for a while, that is )


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 6, 2018)

Also, bugger off with that questionnaire


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2018)

If he turns Leeds around that's a big cap in his feather, if it goes tits up he's just another manager who couldn't make it work there, not too much downside.

(Apart from not being able to have a drink in town for a while, that is )[/QUOTE]

He's won one championship game with Barnsley since November, Leeds have done there homework then  I hope he gets them relegated at some stage.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Also, bugger off with that questionnaire


Nosey fuckers!


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 6, 2018)

sealion said:


> He's won one championship game with Barnsley since November, Leeds have done there homework then  I hope he gets them relegated at some stage.



I'm in a genuine quandary, I personally know him (friend of a friend, not besties or anything) and want him to do well.

But it's Leeds.

_Leeds

_


----------



## sealion (Feb 8, 2018)

Stefanos Kapino and Juan Fuentes join Nottingham Forest
Thomas Christiansen: Leeds owner Andrea Radrizzani 'made mistake' appointing Dane
Paul Heckingbottom: Leeds United boss explains Barnsley departure
Birmingham City's Maikel Kieftenbeld: Blues have better pre-Aston Villa derby feeling 
Ehab Allam: Hull City vice-chairman promises 'fan-led' rebranding process
Reading: Liam Moore says squad cannot ignore Championship table
Sheffield United: Prince Abdullah bin Mosaad bin Abdulaziz Al Saud in talks over buyout


----------



## sealion (Feb 8, 2018)

Lorca are you going on Sunday ?


----------



## Lorca (Feb 9, 2018)

nah, they only give us a tiny ticket allocation, the cowardly tossers  .I suppose I could go in the home end, loads of Blues do, but I'm skint at the minute so will probs just watch it on telly (part-timer!) I think we'll at least give them a good game, could go either way but you would expect an £80 million team to win in the end wouldn't you. We've started playing better lately, whatever was happening behind the scenes seems to have calmed down a bit, so I think we should stay up at least - hope villa don't go up though, just for the lols of watching their super-arrogant fans!


----------



## sealion (Feb 9, 2018)

I might go up to Brum next week. We will be bringing quite a few for our designated flag day.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 9, 2018)

Just watched the Millwall v Cardiff game and seriously I thought Cardiff were gonna walk it but tbh Millwall looked the better side by far.

It was volume down in the pub for a wedding so I couldn't hear the reception Mr Cahill got


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 9, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> I'm in a genuine quandary, I personally know him (friend of a friend, not besties or anything) and want him to do well.
> 
> But it's Leeds.
> 
> ...


We all hate 'em....

Stupid 1230 kick off for us against them tomorrow


----------



## sealion (Feb 10, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Just watched the Millwall v Cardiff game and seriously I thought Cardiff were gonna walk it but tbh Millwall looked the better side by far.


We got off to a bad start but grew into the game. Cardiff are a big physical side as you would expect from a Warnock team, but fuck me they go down easy for 6ft 4 lumps. Typical gamesmanship and cheating but it got them nowhere once we equalised. They must be a different team at home to be so high up the league. I have seen a lot better than that at the den this season.


BCBlues said:


> It was volume down in the pub for a wedding so I couldn't hear the reception Mr Cahill got


A very warm and noisy one, even when he was warming up the crowd were singing his name. It was a pleasure to see him come on wearing the shirt again.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 10, 2018)

Good set of results for boro today. Simple win, with everyone above dropping points.

Traore finally becoming the player he's always threatened to be. Scored two long range efforts and won a penalty today (though no idea why he didn't take it...he was on a hatty! Assombalonga skied it so badly I think it might had hit Musk's Tesla  )

UTB!


----------



## sealion (Feb 10, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Good set of results for boro today. Simple win, with everyone above dropping points.
> 
> 
> 
> UTB!


Has the style of play changed much or at all since Pullis took over ?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> Has the style of play changed much or at all since Pullis took over ?


I've only seen one game, so I can't be sure, but going from the fan's comments in the message boards...not much. It's more the personel being picked that's made the changes so far, I reckon.


----------



## sealion (Feb 10, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I've only seen one game, so I can't be sure, but going from the fan's comments in the message boards...not much. It's more the personel being picked that's made the changes so far, I reckon.


I suppose who have to trust him. He's a wise and effective albeit no frills manager.


----------



## sealion (Feb 10, 2018)

Bristols city have been on a poor run since there cup exploits. Three up today and helped Sunderland to a point with 2 own goals.Bristol City 3-3 Sunderland (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

All the weekends highlights too!


----------



## sealion (Feb 10, 2018)

An absolute beauty here from Billy Sharp. Great way to score his 200th league goal. brixtonblade will be smiling tonight!
Sheffield United 2-1 Leeds United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 10, 2018)

C


sealion said:


> An absolute beauty here from Billy Sharp. Great way to score his 200th league goal. brixtonblade will be smiling tonight!
> Sheffield United 2-1 Leeds United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Cracking goal

Great to get the double against Leeds.


----------



## sealion (Feb 10, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Cracking goal


Yes. It looks like you could have been three up by half time with the chances created, some great goalkeeping too!


brixtonblade said:


> Great to get the double against Leeds.


Same here. I said up thread i'd be happy if we beat some of the bigger teams this season, we have done that.


----------



## sealion (Feb 11, 2018)

Villa on a good run with 7 wins on the bounce now
Aston Villa 2-0 Birmingham City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2018)

Shit refereeing in the Millwall Cardiff game! I think he was in charge at Twickenham too1


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> Villa on a good run with 7 wins on the bounce now
> Aston Villa 2-0 Birmingham City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Was impressed with Villa's Jack Grealish in that game


----------



## sealion (Feb 11, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Was impressed with Villa's Jack Grealish in that game


He's a great player. He wouldn't look out of place playing a league up.


----------



## sealion (Feb 11, 2018)

1927 said:


> Shit refereeing in the Millwall Cardiff game! I think he was in charge at Twickenham too1


He was conned several times by your players feigning injury and falling over. It's a shame Warnock instills this in his teams and would probably win more games if they just played football.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> He was conned several times by your players feigning injury and falling over. It's a shame Warnock instills this in his teams and would probably win more games if they just played football.


Agreed, Gary Madine did  a fucking great job of feigning a broken nose and spewing blood everywhere!

Junior Hoillet did a great job of feigning a goal that the cunt disallowed!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> He's a great player. He wouldn't look out of place playing a league up.



He doesn't have to wait much longer.

I am actually looking at Steve Bruce in a new light now. Villa are looking pretty solid. The weak links look stronger.


----------



## sealion (Feb 11, 2018)

1927 said:


> Agreed, Gary Madine did  a fucking great job of feigning a broken nose and spewing blood everywhere!
> 
> Junior Hoillet did a great job of feigning a goal that the cunt disallowed!!


----------



## Lorca (Feb 12, 2018)

sealion said:


> Villa on a good run with 7 wins on the bounce now
> Aston Villa 2-0 Birmingham City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights



yep, gotta take that one on the chin, we were well beaten by a much better team much as it pains me to say it! It's shit sometimes, supporting a crap team innit. We've all been there, but I honestly wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2018)

Lorca said:


> yep, gotta take that one on the chin, we were well beaten by a much better team much as it pains me to say it!


Fair play


Lorca said:


> It's shit sometimes, supporting a crap team innit.


Most of the time you mean  It doe's make the good times more enjoyable though!


Lorca said:


> We've all been there, but I honestly wouldn't have it any other way.


Exactly mate.


----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2018)

I was having a text convo with a Qpr mate of mine about following our struggling clubs, he said this,, " I've been supporting Qpr for 50 years this year. It's a life sentence mate, murderers get less"


----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2018)

Looking at the current table, i would say the top five aren't going to budge and Bristol city are on the slide. So it looks like one from Boro, Brentford, Preston or Sheff utd that will grab the final play off place. Should be an interesting run in!


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

Steve Cotterill: Birmingham City boss says Blues still face a battle against relegation
Terry Butcher: Ex-England and Ipswich defender urges Marcus Evans to spend
Ryan Mason: Hull City midfielder forced to retire after fractured skull


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Steve Cotterill: Birmingham City boss says Blues still face a battle against relegation
> Terry Butcher: Ex-England and Ipswich defender urges Marcus Evans to spend
> Ryan Mason: Hull City midfielder forced to retire after fractured skull


That's awful news about Mason. Poor guy.


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> That's awful news about Mason. Poor guy.


It is. Still very young too!


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Looking at the current table, i would say the top five aren't going to budge and Bristol city are on the slide. So it looks like one from Boro, Brentford, Preston or Sheff utd that will grab the final play off place. Should be an interesting run in!



I'm beginning to get a bit nervous about our play-off hopes tbh.

Still, if every single result goes our way then there's still hope.... ah fuck it.


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> I'm beginning to get a bit nervous about our play-off hopes tbh.
> 
> Still, if every single result goes our way then there's still hope.... ah fuck it.


We are playing you next week, are you coming down for it ? I notice your away form is better than home any particular reason for that ?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> We are playing you next week, are you coming down for it ? I notice your away form is better than home any particular reason for that ?



I'm actually a displaced Yorkshireman in Surrey, so not too far away, but no cash this month (just moved), planning on a few nearby away games towards the end of the season though.

No idea on the home vs away form, Hillsborough isn't always the most forgiving place when the team isn't performing, especially after the last 2 seasons of better football and near-promotion, it's very possible the pressure is off when we're travelling. Either way the FA Cup is the only thing keeping us positive at the moment, if we can turn over Swansea (unlikely) it could give us enough of a bump to finish the season comfortably mid-table rather than looking nervously over our shoulder.


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

The bottom half of the table is very tight and hard to call at the moment. I still think we are not safe yet but my son thinks i'm daft ( he hasn't been following us for forty years  ) so he's still an optimist.


----------



## mod (Feb 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> The bottom half of the table is very tight and hard to call at the moment. I still think we are not safe yet but my son thinks i'm daft ( he hasn't been following us for forty years  ) so he's still an optimist.



Having seen you play I think you will finish comfortably mid table. 

Massive game for Fulham this Saturday at home to Villa. The two form teams in the division and a win will reduce the gap to 4 points between us and really give us a shot at automatic promotion this season.


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

mod said:


> Having seen you play I think you will finish comfortably mid table.


You are probably right but when you have followed this mob for so long, then anything is possible including complete implosion. I've been going to long


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

mod said:


> Massive game for Fulham this Saturday at home to Villa. The two form teams in the division and a win will reduce the gap to 4 points between us and really give us a shot at automatic promotion this season.


Good luck mate. Should be a great game and a near to full house


----------



## mod (Feb 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Good luck mate. Should be a great game and a near to full house



Yeah it'll sell out but I cant make it unfortunately. Gutted actually.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 13, 2018)

Football eh?


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Football eh?


I put a fiver on 5 teams to win . They all did apart from Derby


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> I put a fiver on 5 teams to win . They all did apart from Derby



I could apologise, but you'd feel the insincerity across London


----------



## sealion (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardiff will be happy with this result and seem back on track after a blip. Derby only ahead of them on goal difference

Sheffield Wednesday 2-0 Derby County (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
http://www.goalsarena.org/en/video/england-championship/13-02-2018-cardiff-city-bolton-wanderers-championship.html


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 14, 2018)

Good strike from Joao on that 2nd goal, nice to see our strikers actually scoring


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> Cardiff will be happy with this result and seem back on track after a blip. Derby only ahead of them on goal difference



My workmate, Bolton fan, went to this. Besides Bolton being truly terrible he said Cardiff were deeply unimpressive and played very basic and limited football. He thought the idea of them making it to the Premier League was laughable. Not that they might not make it, just what will happen to them if they do.


----------



## sealion (Feb 14, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> My workmate, Bolton fan, went to this. Besides Bolton being truly terrible he said Cardiff were deeply unimpressive and played very basic and limited football. He thought the idea of them making it to the Premier League was laughable. Not that they might not make it, just what will happen to them if they do.


I said after seeing them at ours that they were nothing special, basic with big lumps typical of a Warnock team. They went over very easy but got up quickly when the ref never fell (no pun intended) for it.


----------



## billbond (Feb 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> I said after seeing them at ours that they were nothing special, basic with big lumps typical of a Warnock team. They went over very easy but got up quickly when the ref never fell (no pun intended) for it.



Agree
Honestly ive never ever seen a game that seemed to be so dominated by throw ins
Maybe it was just me but just seemed  to be 2 or 3 of their players  bombing the ball in and all  seemed to have long throws
A bit of Stoke mark 2 from yrs ago !
I do think the experts might be right about Warnock when they say his ok in the champs or lower division but cant seem to make the next step up when his teams get in the prem
To spend all that money and have the resources they have i think their style of play was very basic


----------



## sealion (Feb 14, 2018)

billbond said:


> I do think the experts might be right about Warnock when they say his ok in the champs or lower division but cant seem to make the next step up when his teams get in the prem


There's a few managers like that, Steve Bruce and Warnock being the standouts. If the chairmen did there homework they would sack them on the day they get promoted.


----------



## sealion (Feb 16, 2018)

Jose Morais: Barnsley appoint Portuguese as head coach
Aston Villa: Championship club's owners reduce losses for the 2016-17 season
Paul Robinson: Birmingham City defender to retire at the end of the season
Cardiff City: Traore expresses delight at Warnock reunion


----------



## sealion (Feb 17, 2018)

Taxi for the Villa keeper. Terrible pass helps Fulham to another win
Fulham 2-0 Aston Villa (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights.


----------



## sealion (Feb 17, 2018)

Good day for Cardiff 
Cardiff City 1-0 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Feb 17, 2018)

Three away wins on the spin for us against a poor Birmingham side

Birmingham City 0-1 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## bendeus (Feb 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> Good day for Cardiff
> Cardiff City 1-0 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


There were no highlights, believe me.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> I said after seeing them at ours that they were nothing special, basic with big lumps typical of a Warnock team. They went over very easy but got up quickly when the ref never fell (no pun intended) for it.


As a lapsed Bloobirds fan that's exactly my take on it on today's viewing. Bunch of big lumps with a strong defence and a very decent target man up front who does fuck all else except hold the ball up.

Seriously like watching football from the 90s. Retrograde stuff.


----------



## sealion (Feb 17, 2018)

bendeus said:


> There were no highlights, believe me.


No shit  Warnock and Pulis anti football roadshow.


----------



## sealion (Feb 17, 2018)

bendeus said:


> As a lapsed Bloobirds fan that's exactly my take on it on today's viewing. Bunch of big lumps with a strong defence and a very decent target man up front who does fuck all else except hold the ball up.
> 
> Seriously like watching football from the 90s. Retrograde stuff.


But it is working for Warnock so it won't change.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 17, 2018)

sealion said:


> No shit  Warnock and Pulis anti football roadshow.


I actually think they were worse on the eye than the halcyon days of Leo Fortune-West, which takes some doing


----------



## sealion (Feb 17, 2018)

mod said:


> Having seen you play I think you will finish comfortably mid table.
> 
> Massive game for Fulham this Saturday at home to Villa. The two form teams in the division and a win will reduce the gap to 4 points between us and really give us a shot at automatic promotion this season.


Looked like a comfortable win today mod


----------



## mod (Feb 18, 2018)

sealion said:


> Looked like a comfortable win today mod



Yeah apparently we should have had 4. Gutted I couldn’t be there but going to wolves game next week. If you are a betting man stick a few snots of Ffc going up as runners up. We are the 2nd best team in this division, 

Another good result for you boys who are also on s very good run. Good to see.


----------



## sealion (Feb 18, 2018)

mod said:


> If you are a betting man stick a few snots of Ffc going up as runners up. We are the 2nd best team in this division,


Bookies are offering odds of just over 2/1, so much value in that bet now mate. 


mod said:


> Another good result for you boys who are also on s very good run.


It was our third away win on the trot. We hadn't won away this season until recently and got me thinking what could have been if we had picked up more points on the road. It has still been a good season for us considering where we were a year ago.


----------



## mod (Feb 18, 2018)

This warms my heart and cheers my soul. Come on you whites!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2018)

mod said:


> Yeah apparently we should have had 4. Gutted I couldn’t be there but going to wolves game next week. If you are a betting man stick a few snots of Ffc going up as runners up. We are the 2nd best team in this division,
> 
> Another good result for you boys who are also on s very good run. Good to see.


Have you seen Fulham’s Next 5 games!!!!!


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2018)

The Old Farm Derby was a bit shit until the last five minutes. The highlight before then was Norwich fans taunting Ipswich on 16 minutes, denoting Ipswich's years outside the top flight.


----------



## mod (Feb 18, 2018)

1927 said:


> Have you seen Fulham’s Next 5 games!!!!!



Yes its a tough run of fixtures for sure but do well and we will basically be fighting for 2nd spot.


----------



## sealion (Feb 18, 2018)

stavros said:


> The highlight before then was Norwich fans taunting Ipswich on 16 minutes, denoting Ipswich's years outside the top flight.


Norwich will be a while getting back up too. No parachute payments to come so will have to do it the hard way,


----------



## sealion (Feb 18, 2018)

Hell of a throw in for Bristols goals
Leeds United 2-2 Bristol City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice set of results tonight


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

So we have extended our unbeaten run to seven games now against an average looking Wednesday side, albeit they were short of striking options. We don't often come from behind to win a game, so another notch for our manager who has realy got us playing now and a great team spirit to boot.
Millwall 2-1 Sheffield Wednesday (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

All of last nights action and goals here,, Goalsarena | Latest Football Highlights & Goals


----------



## technical (Feb 21, 2018)

Bizarre team selection for Wednesday last night. I don’t know if the new manager is trying to play Dutch style total football but playing with no strikers isn’t my idea of trying to win

No complaints about the result - millwall much the better side


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Feb 21, 2018)

Great day at the Cottage Satdi.


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

technical said:


> Bizarre team selection for Wednesday last night. I don’t know if the new manager is trying to play Dutch style total football but playing with no strikers isn’t my idea of trying to win


Rhodes, Hooper and Foresteri were all injured weren't they ? I don't think they were on the bench. 


technical said:


> No complaints about the result - millwall much the better side


We had our chances before you scored. I think if we had taken one of them, we have gone on to win comfortably.


----------



## technical (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes injured as is Steven fletcher. But we had two on the bench as well as our best/most creative player in the period since Christmas (Adam Reach) - all 3 came on after we were 2-1 down and we looked much better 

The starting 11 just screamed of playing for a draw


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

technical said:


> The starting 11 just screamed of playing for a draw


I thought before the game that it would end even. We have had drawn our three previous home games and you had drawn your last three aways. I thought the same after you scored but was glad we went on to win. I agree with you about bringing Reach on, he got you moving, but that big lump that went up front for you was a joke, he spent more time mouthing off at the ref than anything else.


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

Looking at the table just now, Sunderland look doomed unless they put a serious run of wins together.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> I thought before the game that it would end even. We have had drawn our three previous home games and you had drawn your last three aways. I thought the same after you scored but was glad we went on to win. I agree with you about bringing Reach on, he got you moving, but that big lump that went up front for you was a joke, he spent more time mouthing off at the ref than anything else.


I thought you would win... Had Milwall, blades and Boro treble last night


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Feb 21, 2018)

^^^ How's Richard Stearman doing for your mob ?

*i see he scored last night*


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought you would win... Had Milwall, blades and Boro treble last night


The stats pointed towards a draw on current form and i hardly ever go thinking we will win  Well done on your win  I got a draw double up from 2 confrence games 

It hasn't been a bad season for our clubs considering we both just came up. I think my lot have exceeded expectations and shocked a few teams and pundits along the way. League one seems a distant memory now thankfully!


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

technical I noticed your away shirt had no sponsor slapped on the front, it looked good, any particular reason ? is it just the away shirt ?


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 21, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> ^^^ How's Richard Stearman doing for your mob ?
> 
> *i see he scored last night*


Very shaky start and was out of he team but since Christmas he's been very good - seems settled now and is a good addition.  Good if he can keep weighing in with goals as we're a bit off the boil on that front.


----------



## sealion (Feb 21, 2018)

A good win and night all round for Cardiff after going four points clear of third place Villa.
Ipswich Town 0-1 Cardiff City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Fulham throw away a lead to draw
Bristol City 1-1 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Derby now three games without a win and lucky not to lose to Leeds
Derby County 2-2 Leeds United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Wolves concede late to draw with Norwich and lead Cardiff by nine points.
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-2 Norwich City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> A good win and night all round for Cardiff after going four points clear of third place Villa.
> Ipswich Town 0-1 Cardiff City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
> 
> Fulham throw away a lead to draw
> ...


11 games without a win for Leeds.

Lets hope the luck starts going for them soon...


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> 11 games without a win for Leeds.


They won on boxing day and nothing since, plus some tough fixtures to come. That new bloke might not last the season!


brixtonblade said:


> Lets hope the luck starts going for them soon...


No.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 22, 2018)

Still no pundits talking about Cardiff as promotion candidates, its bizarre all the hype around Wolves and the likes of Fulham and Villa, but we are still sat there in second place and still not fancied,


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Feb 22, 2018)

I fancy Cardiff for the second spot.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 22, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> I fancy Cardiff for the second spot.


we had our blip at xmas now others are having theres. we were down to fourth and struggling a couple of weeks ago, now clear in second, you gotta love this league!


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

1927 said:


> Still no pundits talking about Cardiff as promotion candidates, its bizarre all the hype around Wolves and the likes of Fulham and Villa, but we are still sat there in second place and still not fancied,


Why does it matter ? they talk shit most of the time anyway.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> Why does it matter ? they talk shit most of the time anyway.


I didn't say it mattered, i just find it bizarre! If i was really cynical i'd scream anti-welsh bias or racism or something!


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

1927 said:


> I didn't say it mattered, i just find it bizarre! If i was really cynical i'd scream anti-welsh bias or racism or something!


That would be daft, Newport and Swansea have been getting plenty of plaudits of late. Earlier in the season you were getting plenty of exposure when you were top.


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Feb 22, 2018)

Anti - Warnock - more likely.


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

Anyway, do you think you will hold on to second spot now ? or even catch Wolves who you still have to play ? I can't see you throwing it away now, like you say the blip is behind you now.


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> Anti - Warnock - more likely.


That is a factor


----------



## technical (Feb 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> technical I noticed your away shirt had no sponsor slapped on the front, it looked good, any particular reason ? is it just the away shirt ?



There is a sponsor, it's just in thin yellow font so it's difficult to see. 

It's our third kit. Kit design, quality and availability has been a joke with Wednesday for the last couple of seasons. Our current home kit is not good


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

technical said:


> There is a sponsor, it's just in thin yellow font so it's difficult to see.


I'll be fucked  Old age or floodlights maybe!


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

Changes to the transfer window for next season
EFL: Transfer window to close on Thursday, 9 August


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

Sunderland in a terrible mess
Sunderland owner Ellis Short ready to give away club for free


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> Changes to the transfer window for next season
> EFL: Transfer window to close on Thursday, 9 August


Sensible


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Sensible


I agree, It's not fair on the supporters paying good money if your team is not ready.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 24, 2018)

Man, what a game.

6 goals in the Sunderland Boro match. A sending off a piece. Fucking Mackems equalise in the 97th minute


----------



## sealion (Feb 24, 2018)

Lots of goals about today! Two 3-3 draws, a 4-2 and a 5-2.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 24, 2018)

Fulham looking very impressive.

We were dogshit against Hull.


----------



## sealion (Feb 24, 2018)

Some terrible defending by Qpr and some well taken goals from forest. 
Queens Park Rangers 2-5 Nottingham Forest (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Another good away win for us at Struggling Burton, who like Forest cannot win at home.
Burton Albion 0-1 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Leeds get their first win of the year,,Leeds United 1-0 Brentford (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

A derby with a bit of everything. A great bit of footwork for bamfords first goal
Sunderland 3-3 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Villa come from behind twice to keep the pressure on Cardiff
Sheffield Wednesday 2-4 Aston Villa (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Feb 24, 2018)

Brum in big trouble after fourth straight defeat without scoring
Birmingham City 0-2 Barnsley (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Fulhams good run continues as Sessegnon scores again and Wolves go three without a win.
Fulham 2-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Derby draw again
Reading 3-3 Derby County (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## mod (Feb 24, 2018)

Just back from Craven Cottage after witnessing a dominant and classy Fulham beat Wolves. That was a statement. We look sublime at the moment. I think we are the best team in the division now and second spot is ours for the taking if we keep this up. I've not seen a Fulham team play that well for a very long time. The January additions of Targett and Mitrovic (especially) have taken us to another level.


----------



## sealion (Feb 24, 2018)

mod said:


> I think we are the best team in the division now and second spot is ours for the taking if we keep this up


I think it's Cardiffs to throw away now. Five points ahead of you and a game in hand (Barnsley at home) is a lot to claw back. You will need to turn the away draws into wins and keep up the home form to have any chance.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 25, 2018)

sealion said:


> I think it's Cardiffs to throw away now. Five points ahead of you and a game in hand (Barnsley at home) is a lot to claw back. You will need to turn the away draws into wins and keep up the home form to have any chance.


Fulham can have second, we are shooting for First now!


----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)

1927 said:


> Fulham can have second, we are shooting for First now!


You will have to beat Wolves and hope they drop more points. Your away fixtures look a tough ask but you never know in football.


----------



## bromley (Feb 25, 2018)

Good news for QPR fans.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 25, 2018)

Less than 2 weeks ago Wolves were 16 points ahead, now down to 6!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 25, 2018)

sealion said:


> You will have to beat Wolves and hope they drop more points. Your away fixtures look a tough ask but you never know in football.


Have you seen Wolves finish to the season?!!!


----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)

Leeds. villa, middlesboro, cardiff, bolton and sunderland are there away games. Home- Reading, burton, hull, Derby, brum and sheffield weds. I think you have some tough away games, it's a tough call unless Wolves implode under the pressure.


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Feb 26, 2018)

I can't see us catching Cardiff - 8 points is too much to make up in 12 games.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> I can't see us catching Cardiff - 8 points is too much to make up in 12 games.


We’ve taken 8 points out of Wolves in 5 games in February!!!!


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

Neil Warnock: Cardiff City boss signs new deal until 2020
Winter break in England: Premier League, FA & EFL discuss February break


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> Neil Warnock: Cardiff City boss signs new deal until 2020
> Winter break in England: Premier League, FA & EFL discuss February break


Not happy about losing the cup replays. Slippery slope.
Don't see as we need a break anyway.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Don't see as we need a break anyway.


It suspect it will mean more midweek games if it happens. That will have an impact on the gates and quality of football. It will be interesting to see how many prem clubs use the break for a lucrative friendly somewhere in asia/usa.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> It suspect it will mean more midweek games if it happens. That will have an impact on the gates and quality of football. It will be interesting to see how many prem clubs use the break for a lucrative friendly somewhere in asia/usa.


Meanwhile the lesser clubs get fucked over again. If they want a break then let them have one, with the proviso that they do not engage in any football activity during the time off, I bet they wouldn't be so keen if that stipulation was made!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2018)

1927 said:


> Meanwhile the lesser clubs get fucked over again. If they want a break then let them have one, with the proviso that they do not engage in any football activity during the time off, I bet they wouldn't be so keen if that stipulation was made!


It's "to help the national team" apparently... That's the same bullshit as when the prem league came in


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> It's "to help the national team" apparently... That's the same bullshit as when the prem league came in


Fine, the Cardiff V Swansea derbies can be played over the break, it will be a nice little earner being the only EPL football on for 2 weeks! lol


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2018)

Blades back in top 6. Needed to have a reaction to Friday's shit show and got it.

I'm not convinced we can hang on to 6th but to even be in the running is a great outcome for us this season.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2018)

1927 said:


> Fine, the Cardiff V Swansea derbies can be played over the break, it will be a nice little earner being the only EPL football on for 2 weeks! lol


EPL? You sure about that?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Blades back in top 6. Needed to have a reaction to Friday's shit show and got it.
> 
> I'm not convinced we can hang on to 6th but to even be in the running is a great outcome for us this season.


Its written in the stars, Warnock gets his record 8th promotion automatically, and Blades win play offs to join him there!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> EPL? You sure about that?


Whatever they call it these days!


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

I have seen some good football played in this league. Take the top 6 out of the prem and i can't see much difference in quality. Is watching Stoke play West brom any better than watching Cardiff v fulham or Wolves v Leeds fo example. Fuck watching a team every week that is set up not to lose.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I'm not convinced we can hang on to 6th but to even be in the running is a great outcome for us this season.


There's five or six teams looking at sixth place. It Should be a good finish to the season.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

1927 said:


> Its written in the stars, Warnock gets his record 8th promotion automatically, and Blades win play offs to join him there!


I think Fulham will go up via the play offs.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> It suspect it will mean more midweek games if it happens. That will have an impact on the gates and quality of football. It will be interesting to see how many prem clubs use the break for a lucrative friendly somewhere in asia/usa.



"Warm Weather Training" as they call it.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> I think Fulham will go up via the play offs.


Well, if we do end up 6th we'll certainly not get promoted. We've got the worst play off record in the country. We've even gone down in a play off we're that shit at them.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Well, if we do end up 6th we'll certainly not get promoted. We've got the worst play off record in the country. We've even gone down in a play off we're that shit at them.


Still a lottery on the day. Could you cope with the prem if you did ? I'm split on how i'd feel if we ever made it. I'd be happy for my son and his mates and anyone that never witnessed the last time we were there. But i think it would bore the shit out of me, watching multi millionaires diving about, our ground would draw a load of mute fuck nuggets with no allegiance to the club.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> Still a lottery on the day. Could you cope with the prem if you did ? I'm split on how i'd feel if we ever made it. I'd be happy for my son and his mates and anyone that never witnessed the last time we were there. But i think it would bore the shit out of me, watching multi millionaires diving about, our ground would draw a load of mute fuck nuggets with no allegiance to the club.


No, we'd get our arses handed to us each week. It's pretty much the same squad we had in league one


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Still a lottery on the day. Could you cope with the prem if you did ? I'm split on how i'd feel if we ever made it. I'd be happy for my son and his mates and anyone that never witnessed the last time we were there. But i think it would bore the shit out of me, watching multi millionaires diving about, our ground would draw a load of mute fuck nuggets with no allegiance to the club.


Same here, I'm loving the attempt at promotion, but if we didn't get it I wouldn't be gutted.


----------



## sealion (Feb 28, 2018)

Predict where you think your team will finish up. I have us tenth in the final table
Football League Calculator


----------



## Lorca (Feb 28, 2018)

(haven't been online much recently) but we're still absolutely abysmal lol! i went to the barnsley home game last week - just, so, so, so bad. the atmosphere was mainly apathetic then turned toxic, missiles and abuse raining down on steve cotterill. someone threw his season ticket at him and lee carsley threw it back the evil barsteward! as if the poor bloke hasn't suffered enough. blues can be a rough place at times, fans are frustrated and pissed off, can see it getting nasty soon tbh. 
the club is in turmoil yet again for some reason behind the scenes  - invisible chinese owners, parasites like darren dein (who!), millions of quid we haven't got spunked on dross like marc roberts (thanks a lot redknapp you chunt!), risking our ffp status, record signing jota jogging around pointlessly even though he's supposedly on £45 grand a week! N'doye (£35 grand a week) is as much use as a single chopstick! 
Anyway, I think cotterill will hopefully go soon, the useless plank. heard gary monk and gordon strachan are possible replacements which doesn't exactly put fire back in the belly lol! there are two shreds of comfort I suppose: 1 - League 1 has a few new grounds for me to visit (if we go down, it's touch and go at the minute) 2 - at least we're not sunderland.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Predict where you think your team will finish up. I have us tenth in the final table
> Football League Calculator


i did that and unclicked all the boxes as i'm too lazy and bad at predictions. it said my team (wolves) would be top. with villa second.
there's always a worry at the back of my mind but this is the best wolves team i've ever seen. i think this team without changes would do ok in the premier league.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 28, 2018)

i like this youtube channel, tifo football. it's general football but has some championship related stuff.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 28, 2018)

discokermit said:


> i did that and unclicked all the boxes as i'm too lazy and bad at predictions. it said my team (wolves) would be top. with villa second.
> there's always a worry at the back of my mind but this is the best wolves team i've ever seen. i think this team without changes would do ok in the premier league.


I did the same and blades came 5th...would take that in a heartbeat


----------



## sealion (Feb 28, 2018)

discokermit said:


> i did that and unclicked all the boxes as i'm too lazy and bad at predictions


Same here.


Lorca said:


> (haven't been online much recently) but we're still absolutely abysmal lol! i went to the barnsley home game last week - just, so, so, so bad. the atmosphere was mainly apathetic then turned toxic, missiles and abuse raining down on steve cotterill. someone threw his season ticket at him and lee carsley threw it back the evil barsteward! as if the poor bloke hasn't suffered enough. blues can be a rough place at times, fans are frustrated and pissed off, can see it getting nasty soon tbh.
> the club is in turmoil yet again for some reason behind the scenes  - invisible chinese owners, parasites like darren dein (who!), millions of quid we haven't got spunked on dross like marc roberts (thanks a lot redknapp you chunt!), risking our ffp status, record signing jota jogging around pointlessly even though he's supposedly on £45 grand a week! N'doye (£35 grand a week) is as much use as a single chopstick!
> Anyway, I think cotterill will hopefully go soon, the useless plank. heard gary monk and gordon strachan are possible replacements which doesn't exactly put fire back in the belly lol! there are two shreds of comfort I suppose: 1 - League 1 has a few new grounds for me to visit (if we go down, it's touch and go at the minute) 2 - at least we're not sunderland.


Good read here on your current plight,,, Enough’s enough: Steve Cotterill’s excuse-filled reign at Birmingham City


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 1, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Well, if we do end up 6th we'll certainly not get promoted. We've got the worst play off record in the country. We've even gone down in a play off we're that shit at them.



Fulham's record is worse than yours - we've never ever won a play-off game.


----------



## billbond (Mar 1, 2018)

Most play-off promotions: 5 – Blackpool (1992, 2001, 2007, 2010, 2017)
Most play-off finals: 7 – Blackpool (1991, 1992, 2001, 2007, 2010, 2012, 2017)
Most play-off final defeats: 4 – Sheffield United (1997, 2003, 2009, 2012), Reading (1995, 2001, 2011, 2017)
Most play-off participations: 10 – Preston North End
Most unsuccessful play-off participations: 9 – Preston North End (from 10 participations)
Most play-off participations without making the Play-off final: 4 – Nottingham Forest, MK Dons
Most play-off participations without winning final: 8 – Brentford, Sheffield United (both from 8 participations)
Teams without any unsuccessful play-off participations: AFC Wimbledon (1 time), Dagenham & Redbridge (1), Doncaster Rovers (1),Fleetwood Town (1), Manchester City (1)
Most consecutive games won: 10 – Blackpool (2001 - 2012
Yeah Re above who said sheff utd has worst record in play offs was correct(with reading). Mind tbf thats finals, look at  Poor preston
At one time millwalls  was one of the worst but picked up later years, funny as well done better in the away legs than the Den recent years
Anyone know Non Lge ?  Dulwich hamlet must be up there 4 finals 4 defeats


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 1, 2018)

billbond said:


> Most play-off promotions: 5 – Blackpool (1992, 2001, 2007, 2010, 2017)
> Most play-off finals: 7 – Blackpool (1991, 1992, 2001, 2007, 2010, 2012, 2017)
> Most play-off final defeats: 4 – Sheffield United (1997, 2003, 2009, 2012), Reading (1995, 2001, 2011, 2017)
> Most play-off participations: 10 – Preston North End
> ...



Blades win tie breaker by getting relegated in one.

Useless twats.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2018)

[QUOTE="billbond, post: 15461294, member: 65516”]
Yeah Re above who said sheff utd has worst record in play offs was correct(with reading). Mind tbf thats finals, look at  Poor preston
At one time millwalls  was one of the worst but picked up later years, funny as well done better in the away legs than the Den recent years
Anyone know Non Lge ?  Dulwich hamlet must be up there 4 finals 4 defeats[/QUOTE]
Of all the teams in the Championship I really feel for PNE even as a Cardiff fan. Year upon year of knocking on the door of the EPL and never getting an answer!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2018)

dp


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2018)

Tp


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 1, 2018)

billbond said:


> Most play-off promotions: 5 – Blackpool (1992, 2001, 2007, 2010, 2017)
> Most play-off finals: 7 – Blackpool (1991, 1992, 2001, 2007, 2010, 2012, 2017)
> Most play-off final defeats: 4 – Sheffield United (1997, 2003, 2009, 2012), Reading (1995, 2001, 2011, 2017)
> Most play-off participations: 10 – Preston North End
> ...



Fulham have made the play-offs 3 times and have yet to win a game let alone make the finals.
42 year's since the last appearance at wembley which is the longest for any team that has been consistently in the league.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2018)

...


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 1, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> Fulham have made the play-offs 3 times and have yet to win a game let alone make the finals.
> 42 year's since the last appearance at wembley which is the longest for any team that has been consistently in the league.


wow - 42 years!


----------



## sealion (Mar 2, 2018)

A nice gesture from Sunderland 
Homeless and vulnerable offered beds at Sunderland Football Club | Metro News


----------



## sealion (Mar 2, 2018)

Games cancelled due to the bad weather at Barnsley, Brentford, Ipswich and Sheffield united.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm hoping the derby fulham game goes ahead and that the fulham bus breaks down on the way home 

Is the only way I can see us getting any points on Tuesday!


----------



## Lorca (Mar 2, 2018)

loads of strong rumours that steve cotterill is out after our game with forest tomorrow, if it's on, and Gary Monk will be taking over. Not massively inspiring, but anyone's got to be an improvement!


----------



## sealion (Mar 2, 2018)

Lorca said:


> loads of strong rumours that steve cotterill is out after our game with forest tomorrow, if it's on, and Gary Monk will be taking over. Not massively inspiring, but anyone's got to be an improvement!


How many managers have you had this season ?


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 2, 2018)

Lorca said:


> loads of strong rumours that steve cotterill is out after our game with forest tomorrow, if it's on, and Gary Monk will be taking over. Not massively inspiring, but anyone's got to be an improvement!


How about taking Jaap Stam off our hands?


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 2, 2018)

Lorca said:


> loads of strong rumours that steve cotterill is out after our game with forest tomorrow, if it's on, and Gary Monk will be taking over. Not massively inspiring, but anyone's got to be an improvement!


Heard his too from someone whos usually very reliable about the Blues


----------



## Lorca (Mar 2, 2018)

sealion said:


> How many managers have you had this season ?



think its fair to say our managerial appointments haven't been the wisest lately: we sacked Gary Rowett whilst just outside the play-offs, then replaced him with Gianfranco Zola lol, followed by Harry Redknapp then Steve Cotterrill! Before that we had the utterly bonkers Lee Clarke! You've gotta laugh though aye!


----------



## sealion (Mar 2, 2018)

Lorca said:


> think its fair to say our managerial appointments haven't been the wisest lately: we sacked Gary Rowett whilst just outside the play-offs, then replaced him with Gianfranco Zola lol, followed by Harry Redknapp then Steve Cotterrill! Before that we had the utterly bonkers Lee Clarke! You've gotta laugh though aye!


That must be costing the club a fortune with all those pay offs.


----------



## sealion (Mar 4, 2018)

Bit of a scrappy game at the den yesterday. Sunderland who need wins set up with a back five and offered little apart from a screamer that went in. They were awful other than that moment of magic and look doomed. We didn't get going until the second half and should have had at least one penalty. A good atmosphere from both sets of fans with an impressive away following from Sunderland, roughly 2 thousand of them made the trek!
Millwall 1-1 Sunderland (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Mar 4, 2018)

Another good win for Fulham scoring one of there goals from an unorthodox corner
Derby County 1-2 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Bristol City back to winning ways 
Bristol City 4-0 Sheffield Wednesday (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 4, 2018)

Decent enough weekend for Reading too.  We didn't lose.


----------



## mod (Mar 4, 2018)

Fulham seem to be getting stronger by the week. The new signings have proved very, very good and we were flying before they came. There’s a real sense 2nd spot is ours but I think we’ll probably miss out. 

Strange thing is, as much as I’m enjoying this run and would love to see us go up, I prefer life in the championship over the premierleague


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 4, 2018)

mod said:


> I prefer life in the championship over the premierleague



As a Reading fan, I used to say this too.  Until this season.


----------



## mod (Mar 4, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> As a Reading fan, I used to say this too.  Until this season.



Yeah the prospect of dropping into the 3rd division is terrifying. The standard of football down there is fucking dreadful. Empty stadiums. Overweight players. You’ll be a match made in heaven. Enjoy!


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 4, 2018)

mod said:


> Fulham seem to be getting stronger by the week. The new signings have proved very, very good and we were flying before they came. There’s a real sense 2nd spot is ours but I think we’ll probably miss out.
> 
> Strange thing is, as much as I’m enjoying this run and would love to see us go up, I prefer life in the championship over the premierleague


I'm not optimistic about Tuesday.... would be delighted with a point


----------



## sealion (Mar 4, 2018)

As Lorca suggested, another manager for Blues
Garry Monk: Birmingham City appoint ex-Swansea, Leeds and Boro boss


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 6, 2018)

This league is really taking shape now, I had an acca including four teams that are in cracking form, Villa, M'boro, Fulham and Cardiff (£62 return on a £1.50 stake )
I really should have added Millwall in there, is that five away wins on the trot now sealion ?

It's amazing how much Wolves lead has been cut back and I do believe they have some tough away games coming up.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2018)

Good start for Draco Malfoy


----------



## sealion (Mar 6, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> I really should have added Millwall in there, is that five away wins on the trot now


Yes, we hadn't won away this season until we beat Leeds in January, now it's five on the spin. The down side is that we have drawn five of our last seven home games, in all we are ten games unbeaten . We have dropped points against teams down the bottom, losing at home to Burton and Barnsley. It's the Millwall way, we are at our best (fans and players) when we are the underdog. We won't make sixth spot unless we win eight and draw two from the last ten games. It won't happen as we have to play Fulham, Boro, Villa amongst others. I never expected us to do so well and a decent finish might tempt our chairman to spend a bit so we have a right go next season. We have some good players on a third of what other teams are prepared to pay, so hanging on to them is vital as well.


----------



## sealion (Mar 6, 2018)

A nice back flick to set up our first goal
Hull City 1-2 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Mar 6, 2018)

Cardiff breathing down the neck of stuttering Wolves with fifth win on the trot
Cardiff City 2-1 Barnsley (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Fulham keep the pressure up
Fulham 3-0 Sheffield United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Mar 6, 2018)

Nine wins from the last nine home games for Fulham and havn't conceded in the last five at home.


----------



## mod (Mar 6, 2018)

Just back from The Cottage. What a signing Mitrovic is proving to be. He has 5 goals in his last 4 games. Don’t understand why Newcastle let him come to Fulham as he oozes premier league ability and class.


----------



## sealion (Mar 7, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> It's amazing how much Wolves lead has been cut back and I do believe they have some tough away games coming up.


It's all about momentum now and i think Wolves might chuck it away. Villa , Cardiff and Boro away might be the sucker punches after a long season. It will be an exciting fight right to the end.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bamford on fire for boro. 7 goals in last 4.

With Traore's red card being overturned, I reckon we're in with a good shout at staying in the playoffs.

Hope so, as Adama has finally turned into a proper footballer, and I can't see us holding onto him if we don't go up.


----------



## sealion (Mar 7, 2018)

It looks like Brum had a go but no joy as Boro hit the play off spots
Birmingham City 0-1 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Derby going backwards
Queens Park Rangers 1-1 Derby County (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

sealion said:


> Cardiff breathing down the neck of stuttering Wolves with fifth win on the trot
> Cardiff City 2-1 Barnsley (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
> 
> Fulham keep the pressure up
> Fulham 3-0 Sheffield United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Handy site that. The crowd seemed horribly flat at Cardiff and they appear to have adopted a low rent, mini-me version of that crappy big flag that gets waved about at Arsenal.


----------



## sealion (Mar 7, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Bamford on fire for boro. 7 goals in last 4.


Just about to write that! When he's good he can be lethal.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 7, 2018)

sealion said:


> Just about to write that! When he's good he can be lethal.


Everyone thought he was too lightweight for the Championship, but his season before our promotion he was so good. It's weird how he hasn't worked anywhere else. And even under Monk earlier in the season he just didn't look to have it in him.

Odd player, but yep, great if you can get him performing.


----------



## sealion (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Handy site that.


It is indeed. I stumbled across it but didn't think it would last all season what with the tv rights etc. It must be legit.


editor said:


> The crowd seemed horribly flat at Cardiff and they appear to have adopted a low rent, mini-me version of that crappy big flag that gets waved about at Arsenal.


Let it go


----------



## sealion (Mar 7, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Everyone thought he was too lightweight for the Championship, but his season before our promotion he was so good. It's weird how he hasn't worked anywhere else. And even under Monk earlier in the season he just didn't look to have it in him.
> 
> Odd player, but yep, great if you can get him performing.


We have a few players i reckon could play at higher level but they are inconsistent. The younguns in our crowd get onto them when they are playing under par, i tell them, if they could do it week in week out they wouldn't be playing for us


----------



## technical (Mar 7, 2018)

It goes from bad to worse for Wednesday. Massive game at home to Bolton on Saturday now.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 7, 2018)

technical said:


> It goes from bad to worse for Wednesday. Massive game at home to Bolton on Saturday now.



Yeah, play offs might be tricky now.

Haha ha *sob*

Don't see the new manager lasting very long either.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 7, 2018)

mod said:


> Just back from The Cottage. What a signing Mitrovic is proving to be. He has 5 goals in his last 4 games. Don’t understand why Newcastle let him come to Fulham as he oozes premier league ability and class.


Thought he was very good.

Fulham looked very sharp, a step above most of what I've seen this year.


----------



## mod (Mar 7, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Thought he was very good.
> 
> Fulham looked very sharp, a step above most of what I've seen this year.



You started the game very strong and had us under a lot of pressure first 10 minutes then seemed to resort to fouling and trying to unsettle Mitrovic which only seemed to gee him up even more. After our third both teams seemed to give up and any entertainment was over.


----------



## sealion (Mar 7, 2018)

Cardiff City debt remains more than £100m despite cost-cutting
Wolves: Championship leaders report £23m losses from 2016-17 season


----------



## sealion (Mar 7, 2018)

Cardiff will be in trouble if they don't go up.


----------



## sealion (Mar 7, 2018)

Nelson Oliveira: Norwich City striker dropped because of work-rate, says boss
Garath McCleary: Reading winger out for rest of the season with broken ankle
Chris Coleman: Sunderland survival hopes kept alive by fellow strugglers form


----------



## mod (Mar 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> Cardiff will be in trouble if they don't go up.



Lots of stuff coming out about Wolves spending too. Possibly outside the rules of FFP.


----------



## sealion (Mar 9, 2018)

mod said:


> Lots of stuff coming out about Wolves spending too. Possibly outside the rules of FFP.


I saw it but was a bit stoned so forgot to post it 
Wolves: Championship leaders report £23m losses from 2016-17 season
Wolves: EFL to meet Championship leaders over Jorge Mendes-Fosun link


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 9, 2018)

mod said:


> Fulham seem to be getting stronger by the week. The new signings have proved very, very good and we were flying before they came. There’s a real sense 2nd spot is ours but I think we’ll probably miss out.
> 
> Strange thing is, as much as I’m enjoying this run and would love to see us go up, I prefer life in the championship over the premierleague



Same here much prefer the Championship.

Out of interest.. what boozer do you use ?


----------



## mod (Mar 10, 2018)

Jolly Gardeners, Putney. You?


----------



## mod (Mar 10, 2018)

Villa beat Wolves. Cardiff and Fulham win again. It’s getting interesting but I think Fulham are running out of games to catch those three. Wolves very much in the mix now. They must be worried.


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2018)

mod said:


> Wolves very much in the mix now. They must be worried.


Only one win in five for them. Boro and Cardiff are two of there four remaining away games, there home run in isn't too bad on paper, so they may scrape it.


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2018)

We got lucky today against a decent Brentford side who brought a large but quiet following. They had a goal disallowed, hit the bar, post and had a few chances cleared off the line. We huffed and puffed our way through the game and couldn't cope with there passing game at times. They play it from the back, no long balls but over pass it at times. If they were a bit more direct and mixed it up a bit, then i think top six wouldn't be out of there reach. We are now unbeaten in eleven games and on course for a top half finish.
Millwall 1-0 Brentford (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2018)

Four penalties and a seven goal ding dong
Hull City 4-3 Norwich City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Brum put up a fight but no joy at high flying Cardiff
Cardiff City 3-2 Birmingham City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2018)

Bamford on target again as Boro keep the pressure up
Middlesbrough 3-1 Barnsley (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Late late show from free scoring Mitrovic keeps up Fulhams hopes
Preston North End 1-2 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Villa tame toothless Wolves with crushing win
Aston Villa 4-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 10, 2018)

Up the Villa!


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Up the Villa!


I wasn't sure Bruce would last but he has got you playing well. We have you on the final day, should be lively


----------



## mod (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Up the Villa!



Can you and Cardiff draw a couple of games please to give little Fulham a fighting chance? Many thanks.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 12, 2018)

mod said:


> Just back from The Cottage. What a signing Mitrovic is proving to be. He has 5 goals in his last 4 games. Don’t understand why Newcastle let him come to Fulham as he oozes premier league ability and class.



I like Mitro but he was always a bit inconsistent for us. He also had his own fitness instructor/setup that went against Rafas methods and this was seen as counter productive to the team as a whole, who were seen to be doing more rigorous training than Mitro. (We’ve certainly improved as a unit since the summer transfer window, despite still being a bit toothless upfront).

Saying that he’s looking a lot fitter and has settled into your side really well. Chuffed for the lad and hope he gets the goal that sends down the mackems (if they’re not already down by then).


----------



## mod (Mar 12, 2018)

sunnysidedown said:


> Chuffed for the lad and hope he gets the goal that sends down the mackems (if they’re not already down by then).



What was Chris Coleman thinking going there?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 12, 2018)

mod said:


> What was Chris Coleman thinking going there?



He’s made a massive mistake. It’ll be interesting to see what happens if Preston beat them next game.


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 12, 2018)

mod said:


> Jolly Gardeners, Putney. You?



Generally The Bedford on Dawes Road.
When I used to come in from outer North London coming into Hammersmith - The Chancellors and sometimes The Crabtree to break the walk up.
Come into Putney overground now - but I've never really used the pubs on the Mexico side of the border.

Are you from Fulham ?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 12, 2018)

mod said:


> Can you and Cardiff draw a couple of games please to give little Fulham a fighting chance? Many thanks.


I dont think Fulham need any help, cant see where they are gong to drop a point for the rest of season, they are going to piss promotion I think.

In other news bale is being linked with a move back to the Prem at end of season. He's clearly been impressed by the way Warnock has improved Cardiff this season and is eager to play for his home town club next season!.lol


----------



## mod (Mar 12, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> Generally The Bedford on Dawes Road.
> When I used to come in from outer North London coming into Hammersmith - The Chancellors and sometimes The Crabtree to break the walk up.
> Come into Putney overground now - but I've never really used the pubs on the Mexico side of the border.
> 
> Are you from Fulham ?



No. From the age of 12 I lived in sunny Hounslow West. One of my best mates on the estate was/is from a family of Fulham fans and I went along to the 2-0 win against Cardiff towards the end of the play off season (losing 0-4 to Bristol Rovers at home which was my second game). Caught the bug, fell in love with the ground more than anything else and here I am 30 years later a proud cottager!


----------



## mod (Mar 12, 2018)

1927 said:


> I dont think Fulham need any help, cant see where they are gong to drop a point for the rest of season, they are going to piss promotion I think.
> 
> In other news bale is being linked with a move back to the Prem at end of season. He's clearly been impressed by the way Warnock has improved Cardiff this season and is eager to play for his home town club next season!.lol



Its all making for a very exciting season. The play offs are going to be much, much harder this season.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2018)

So Cardiff are 1-0 down at Brentford and pushing for an equaliser. Commentator says " If Brentford thought Cardiff were going to lie down they're mistaken" 

Really? He gets paid to come out with shit like that. A team in second place in the championship, aiming for automatic promotion and they won't lie down in the first 10minutes of a game!!! FFS.


----------



## sealion (Mar 13, 2018)

Villa losing to Qpr, they don't sound great on the commentary


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2018)

What a goal from Bamba! If Messi had scored that they'd be talking about it for the rest of the season!


----------



## sealion (Mar 13, 2018)

Wolves top scorer Jota has gone off injured!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Wolves top scorer Jota has gone off injured!


Nothing minor i hope!


----------



## sealion (Mar 13, 2018)

Villa 2 down now


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2018)

Well this evening is going rather better than I could even have hoped! (SO FAR)


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2018)

Im started to believe the impossible.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Wolves top scorer Jota has gone off injured!


Hasn't helped us though, has it.


----------



## sealion (Mar 13, 2018)

1927 said:


> Im started to believe the impossible.


That's a big result tonight against a good side.


----------



## sealion (Mar 13, 2018)

Tonights  highlights
Brentford 1-3 Cardiff City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Sheffield United 2-0 Burton Albion (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-0 Reading (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Aston Villa 1-3 Queens Park Rangers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Barnsley 1-1 Norwich City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Ipswich Town 0-3 Hull City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Tonights  highlights
> Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-0 Reading (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Tonight's horror show more like.

tbf, I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## sealion (Mar 13, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Tonight's horror show more like.
> 
> tbf, I wasn't expecting much.


Looking at your remaining away games and they are tough. I think you will stumble to safety with some home draws.


----------



## sealion (Mar 15, 2018)

Cardiff City: Warnock says promotion pressure is on rivals
Steve Bruce: Aston Villa boss sees April as the 'defining month' in Championship race
Mick McCarthy: Ipswich Town manager has 'no intention' to leave the club
Diogo Jota: Wolves wait for news of forward's ankle injury


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2018)

Can I just say thank you to QPR and Bolton. Wtf has happened to Villa? Seems like the team no one wanted to talk about and who have been hiding in plain sight all season may just pull this off!


----------



## mod (Mar 18, 2018)

1927 said:


> Can I just say thank you to QPR and Bolton. Wtf has happened to Villa? Seems like the team no one wanted to talk about and who have been hiding in plain sight all season may just pull this off!



Don't count your welsh chickens yet matey. You've got some tough games ahead and as Villa have proved can start losing easily.

Fulham were fucking dreadful yesterday though. Luck to get the point. Anymore performances like that and yeah promotions yours.


----------



## mod (Mar 18, 2018)

Congrats again sealion on another fantastic win. You boys starting to believe yet? Fulham V Millwall in the play offs maybe.


----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2018)

mod said:


> Congrats again sealion on another fantastic win.


Six away wins on the bounce too! I think we have equalled our record for consecutive away wins.


mod said:


> You boys starting to believe yet?


No  But we are officially safe and can't be relegated now  I think we have to beat boro, fulham, villa and shefield united to have any chance but i don't think boro will chuck it away now.


mod said:


> Fulham V Millwall in the play offs maybe.


You've given up on second place then


----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice finish for our second goal
Barnsley 0-2 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Fulham drop points
Fulham 2-2 Queens Park Rangers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Big win for Brum
Birmingham City 3-0 Hull City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Derby joy for the Owls
Leeds United 1-2 Sheffield Wednesday (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Preston keep play off hopes alive
Sunderland 0-2 Preston North End (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Boro hanging in there
Sunderland 0-2 Preston North End (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Bolton grab vital win
Bolton Wanderers 1-0 Aston Villa (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Blades draw a blank against an improving forest
Sheffield United 0-0 Nottingham Forest (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Norwich beat struggling Reading
Norwich City 3-2 Reading (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Wolves remain top
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Burton Albion (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## Wilf (Mar 18, 2018)

Darron Gibson finds that what goes around comes around:

Darron Gibson says Sunderland are ‘shit’ and criticises team-mates

Sunderland suspend midfielder Darron Gibson following drink-drive charge

FWIW, I'm not against clubs suspending drink drivers - quite the opposite - but it isn't common practice is it?  Presumably the start of the process of getting rid of an injury prone player.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2018)

Cardiff stitched up today!


----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2018)

1927 said:


> Cardiff stitched up today!


How ? The surrounding areas leading the ground are unsafe. Councils won't allow the match safety certificate if they deem the street surfaces unsafe. That's the world we live in now.
Cardiff Clash Postponed


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2018)

sealion said:


> How ? The surrounding areas leading the ground are unsafe. Councils won't allow the match safety certificate if they deem the street surfaces unsafe. That's the world we live in now.
> Cardiff Clash Postponed


There was no snow around the ground, the club shop was open, the restaurant at the ground was open, there is a gig at the derby arena next door to the ground which is still on, but Derby only had 10 fit first teamers available! fishy or what?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2018)

1927 said:


> There was no snow around the ground, the club shop was open, the restaurant at the ground was open, there is a gig at the derby arena next door to the ground which is still on, but Derby only had 10 fit first teamers available! fishy or what?


It might well be fishy but how do you think Derby managed to get it called off ? It's not there decision but the authorities.


----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2018)

A better explanation here Derby County v Cardiff City postponement 'disgraceful' - Neil Warnock  plus the usual moaning from Warnock. The  decison was announced at 8.30 am.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2018)

sealion said:


> A better explanation here Derby County v Cardiff City postponement 'disgraceful' - Neil Warnock  plus the usual moaning from Warnock. The  decison was announced at 8.30 am.


Where was the better explanation?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2018)

sealion said:


> It might well be fishy but how do you think Derby managed to get it called off ? It's not there decision but the authorities.


The decision was made by Derby county, the police have confirmed that!


----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2018)

1927 said:


> The decision was made by Derby county, the police have confirmed that!


I'm not getting into a row with you. I have read the official tweets and statements, that's all i can go by.
---------------------------------------
The English Football League tweeted a statement saying: "The decision to postpone this afternoon's fixture between Derby County and Cardiff City was made first thing this morning following discussions between Derby County, Derbyshire Police and the local Safety Advisory Group (SAG).

"It was taken in the interests of spectator safety following heavy overnight snow falling in the Derby area which had built up on the roads surrounding the stadium.

"An announcement was made at 8.30am and the EFL is satisfied from the information shared that these were the reasons the match was postponed and will provide Cardiff City with the opportunity to provide any additional information they feel is relevant, before responding further."


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2018)

To be fair sealion the official statement isn't going to say, "Due to the number of injuries in the squad we are using the snow as an excuse to bottle out of playing Cardiff City at this time", but everyone knows thats what really happened.


----------



## sealion (Mar 19, 2018)

1927 said:


> To be fair sealion the official statement isn't going to say, "Due to the number of injuries in the squad we are using the snow as an excuse to bottle out of playing Cardiff City at this time", but everyone knows thats what really happened.


You will love it in the premier. There will be plenty to moan about there for a season, it wll suit you to the ground. Conspiracy conspiracy


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2018)

This sint over with, Derbyshire police have just realised a statement saying that they had nothing to do with the decision which was reached by DCFC alone independently! seems the police aren't too happy that they have been dragged into Derby's cheating antics.


----------



## sealion (Mar 19, 2018)

Brentford aim to move into new Lionel Road stadium in December 2019
Aitor Karanka: Rest will do Nottingham Forest good
Adama Traore: Middlesbrough winger needs referee protection says Tony Pulis


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2018)

For a club with Premiership ambitions i really don't understand the Brentford stadium thing at all. Griffin ark may well be too small, but 17.250 is hardly a sustainable size for premiership football. If they get promoted any time soon it could be too small within a season or two!


----------



## sealion (Mar 19, 2018)

I think they originally wanted 20 k but had to scale it back on the councils say so. I think Bournemouth and Burnley manage okay on small crowds, it's the tv money that keeps them going.


----------



## mod (Mar 21, 2018)

Fulham's new Riverside stand gets the green light? 

www.urban75.net/forums/threads/fulhams-new-riverstand-design-gets-green-light.357724/


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 21, 2018)

Better late than never......

Jaap Stam: Reading manager leaves with club 20th in Championship


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 21, 2018)

Riverside apartments which have already been described as Cunt Hutches in that thread to which you've linked.

Marvellous.


----------



## Lorca (Mar 21, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Better late than never......
> 
> Jaap Stam: Reading manager leaves with club 20th in Championship



I will lol most heartily if the rumours are true about Steve Cotterill!


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 21, 2018)

Lorca said:


> I will lol most heartily if the rumours are true about Steve Cotterill!


 That would be a joke.  There's another rumour about another ex-Ajax bod.  I think we've had enough of dutch style football though.  

Hob Nob Anyone? has all the latest  READING FOOTBALL CLUB - Hob Nob Anyone? - Reading FC, The Royals if you are the slightest bit bothered.  

Lots of fans on there threatening to start going to games again.  Who knows, maybe I will.


----------



## U-R (Mar 23, 2018)

New Reading FC manager to be announced midday today. Paul Clement probably


----------



## sealion (Mar 24, 2018)

U-R said:


> New Reading FC manager to be announced midday today. Paul Clement probably


Yep
Reading: Paul Clement named new manager at Championship club


----------



## sealion (Mar 24, 2018)

Derby v Cardiff: EFL says postponement was 'correct' decision


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Yep
> Reading: Paul Clement named new manager at Championship club


Probably the best we could get in the circumstances.  There's a definite sense of underwhelement around.  Avoiding relegation is the priority obv, but Reading fans are desperate for a side playing entertaining attacking football.  Not sure we'll get that with Clement.  There are reports of fans threatening to start going to games again.


----------



## sealion (Mar 24, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Probably the best we could get in the circumstances.  There's a definite sense of underwhelement around.  Avoiding relegation is the priority obv, but Reading fans are desperate for a side playing entertaining attacking football.  Not sure we'll get that with Clement.  There are reports of fans threatening to start going to games again.


He's another one getting work because of who he knows and not what he knows. He might be a decent coach but it don't make you a good manager.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 24, 2018)

Evangelos Marinakis: Nottingham Forest owner 'charged with drug trafficking'

Things get worse for Forest!


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 24, 2018)

1927 said:


> Evangelos Marinakis: Nottingham Forest owner 'charged with drug trafficking'
> 
> Things get worse for Forest!


Haha.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 24, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Haha.


Fit and proper person test?

Hardly likely from an  organisation  that finds Derby County innocent despite every group, police, council etc.,  they quoted denying any involvement in the decision and despite photographs of the ground showing no snow!


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 24, 2018)

Evaggelos is a wrong 'un, as are most of the sort hanging around Olympiakos these days.

Sadly, the Owners' & Directors' Test only applies after a conviction [Fit & Proper has been replaced by the OADT] and relies on the O&D declaring a disqualifying condition within 14 days of such a conviction becoming final.

Both of the outstanding allegations [narco-Trafficking & Match Fixing] are disqualifying conditions. The OADT is found at pages 310-320 of the Association's Handbook, January 2018 version.

However, Greek justice takes almost as long as Italian justice - fucking years.


----------



## mod (Mar 28, 2018)

sealion apparently we've got the lower tier too for our game at The Den on Friday 20th April. Be gentle with us!


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

mod said:


> apparently we've got the lower tier too for our game at The Den on Friday 20th April.


Good news. I hope you lot don't bring those fucking clackers that you use  Do you think Fulham will rest players if you can't do automatic promotion ?


----------



## mod (Mar 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Good news. I hope you lot don't bring those fucking clackers that you use  Do you think Fulham will rest players if you can't do automatic promotion ?



Thankfully thats an embarrassing home game 'issue'. They leave them on the seats. People dont but them or bring them. Cringy I know. 

Erm.....I dont know. Best to finish 3rd or 4th to get 2nd PO leg at home. 

`will u be going?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Boro hanging in there
> Sunderland 0-2 Preston North End (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Just noticed this


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

mod said:


> Erm.....I dont know. Best to finish 3rd or 4th to get 2nd PO leg at home.


I would fancy Fulham to beat any team in the top six over two games. 


mod said:


> `will u be going?


Yes mate, i love a London derby under the lights, hopefully although i'm doubtful that we still have something to play for. Are you going ?


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Sunderland 0-2 Preston North End (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
> Boro hanging in there


Thanks to Fez909 pointing my error. Here it is Brentford 1-1 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Just noticed this


I hang my head etc etc ,, At least it was a rival of yours getting beat


----------



## mod (Mar 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> I would fancy Fulham to beat any team in the top six over two games.
> 
> Yes mate, i love a London derby under the lights, hopefully although i'm doubtful that we still have something to play for. Are you going ?



I thought that last season. We were best team in the league form wise but reading time wasted from first half of first game and stopped is playing our game. But we are much stronger this year. 

Yep I’m going. It’s 5 mins from my flat. Be rude but to. I’ll be sure to wave.


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

mod said:


> But we are much stronger this year.


That's what i thought and with Mitrovic scoring for fun!


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

mod said:


> I’ll be sure to wave.


A reciprocal wanker sign will be fine


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

mod said:


> sealion apparently we've got the lower tier too for our game at The Den on Friday 20th April. Be gentle with us!


From memory you will only get the two blocks behind the goal and not all four, so maybe an extra thousand tickets.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 28, 2018)

Looking forward to a trip to Brentford on Friday 

In the home end as we sold our allocation before I got my shit together 

Watching in home end usually shit but still a day out on the beer with some football to watch


----------



## discokermit (Mar 28, 2018)

bought some insurance on betfair. i'll collect 25 quid if wolves aren't champions plus another fifty quid if they don't get promoted.
i hopefully won't collect on either but won't be that bothered if we aren't champions.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 28, 2018)

discokermit said:


> bought some insurance on betfair. i'll collect 25 quid if wolves aren't champions plus another fifty quid if they don't get promoted.
> i hopefully won't collect on either but won't be that bothered if we aren't champions.


If they don’t go up you may well be richer, but will you be able to stomach the resounding sound of laughter from every other fan in the championship?


----------



## discokermit (Mar 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> If they don’t go up you may well be richer, but will you be able to stomach the resounding sound of laughter from every other fan in the championship?


after 2002, when we'd been at the top all season then blew it to albion, or 2012 when albion put five past us on our way to relegation, all the while having to work with albion fans, nothing bothers me that much anymore. nothing that seventy five quid wouldn't cheer up a bit, anyway.
having dean saunders as manager, that was another good one. and multiple consecutive relegations.
i don't think it's likely though. cardiff are on a tremendous run of form which can't last forever. we've had a patchy run of form and are still in front by a distance. villa's incredible run has ended and fulham are sure to drop points soon.


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Mar 28, 2018)

Managed to blag a ticket for Norwich Friday.


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

Having looked at the remaining fixtures i think Cardiff will catch Wolves if they lose at Boro. Cardiff at home to Wolves in a few weeks should be a cracker.


----------



## mod (Mar 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> A reciprocal wanker sign will be fine



I'd expect nothing less x


----------



## Lorca (Mar 28, 2018)

Hope Wolves don't secure the title at our place, always a somewhat fractious fixture to put it mildly! As for us, Monk seems to have restored a bit of hope and pride - we've sold out our allocation of 4,800 tickets at Bolton - not bad for a midweek game for a team languishing at the bottom of the Championship.


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2018)

Lorca said:


> we've sold out our allocation of 4,800 tickets at Bolton


That's a great turnout. You have a tough run in but i hope you scrape by.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 28, 2018)

Lorca said:


> Hope Wolves don't secure the title at our place, always a somewhat fractious fixture to put it mildly! As for us, Monk seems to have restored a bit of hope and pride - we've sold out our allocation of 4,800 tickets at Bolton - not bad for a midweek game for a team languishing at the bottom of the Championship.


I hope u stuff Wolves.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 28, 2018)

discokermit said:


> bought some insurance on betfair. i'll collect 25 quid if wolves aren't champions plus another fifty quid if they don't get promoted.
> i hopefully won't collect on either but won't be that bothered if we aren't champions.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 28, 2018)

Lorca said:


> Hope Wolves don't secure the title at our place, always a somewhat fractious fixture to put it mildly! As for us, Monk seems to have restored a bit of hope and pride - we've sold out our allocation of 4,800 tickets at Bolton - not bad for a midweek game for a team languishing at the bottom of the Championship.



That's brilliant like you say even more so as it's midweek.
Not Championship I suppose but you know what I mean, from the Chelsea Official site...

*BIRMINGHAM CITY*
**TICKETS FOR THE FIRST LEG AT ST ANDREWS ON WEDNESDAY 4 APRIL ARE AVAILABLE ON THE NIGHT PRICED AT £1**
*FA Youth Cup *


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm picking up a couple of forest tickets for tomorrow's game at the Den and I've been told to go the north stand. Can the north stand be accessed via the train station or will I need to bus over (I'm in Lewisham..) and pick up?


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes.
The North stand is probably definitely the best place for you to be.

You'll find that you've got your very own footpath from the train station in fact.


----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2018)

craigxcraig said:


> I'm picking up a couple of forest tickets for tomorrow's game at the Den and I've been told to go the north stand. Can the north stand be accessed via the train station or will I need to bus over (I'm in Lewisham..) and pick up?


You can do either, the 21 bus stops on the Old kent road, it's not essential you go via the footpath (cowards way)  and im not sure the ob will let you through without showing a match ticket ( i could be wrong) . You won't get any grief if you go in the main entrance to access the away end, plenty do it. Should be a good atmosphere as it's sold out.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 30, 2018)

Cheers sealion it's going to be a cracker and im really looking forward to it. My GF is coming along, we normally lose when this happens!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2018)

Good luck to Cardiff, Norwich and Boro today!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2018)

I fucking love this league, it’ll be a pity if we go up really!


----------



## pppPenguin (Mar 30, 2018)

Derby fan here, just thought I’d pop in whilst our form is poor .

Sunderland tonight, we drew with them the first game of the season and now we see how their season has panned out it’s hard to see how we couldn’t beat them.

That’s exactly how I feel today, they’re in such poor form I can see them beating Derby tonight and contributing to our traditional end of season capitulation.

We’re a very charitable club.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2018)

pppPenguin said:


> Derby fan here, just thought I’d pop in whilst our form is poor .
> 
> Sunderland tonight, we drew with them the first game of the season and now we see how their season has panned out it’s hard to see how we couldn’t beat them.
> 
> ...



I heard there might be a strong wind in Derby today, better call the game off! Health and safety should never be taken lightly.


----------



## pppPenguin (Mar 30, 2018)

1927 said:


> I heard there might be a strong wind in Derby today, better call the game off! Health and safety should never be taken lightly.


Anything for Colin to throw his toys out of the pram.

Warnock was on talksport confessing to using snow as an excuse to call a game off in their favour whilst at Sheffield United, so he can do one.

Will make for a decent atmosphere at PP anyway, I hope. I saw the Cardiff v Derby game earlier in the season and found Cardiff to be very unimpressive, much like Derby, just more consistent.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2018)

pppPenguin said:


> Anything for Colin to throw his toys out of the pram.
> 
> Warnock was on talksport confessing to using snow as an excuse to call a game off in their favour whilst at Sheffield United, so he can do one.
> 
> Will make for a decent atmosphere at PP anyway, I hope. I saw the Cardiff v Derby game earlier in the season and found Cardiff to be very unimpressive, much like Derby, just more consistent.


 so unimpressive we are second! C’mon Sunderland!


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 30, 2018)

Knew it


----------



## mod (Mar 30, 2018)

FFS Cardiff. Drop some fucking points. Fulham are running out of games. Still.....17 unbeaten now. Mustn’t grumble. 

sealion congrats on another great result. Playoffs looking like a very realistic possibility now. Probabably against us. Got my tickets for our derby today on 20th. It’s probabably one of the biggest and most important game between us. Bring it in!


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2018)

pppPenguin said:


> Warnock was on talksport confessing to using snow as an excuse to call a game off in their favour whilst at Sheffield United, so he can do one.


Yep. He has sent out teams to kick people off the park, elbow opponents , dive and cheat yet he complains. He's a horrible two faced cunt. He will have plenty to moan about when they get whipped week in week out in the premier.


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2018)

1927 said:


> it’ll be a pity if we go up really


You won't be missed.


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2018)

mod said:


> Playoffs looking like a very realistic possibility now.


I would say a slim chance but yes it's possible.


mod said:


> Got my tickets for our derby today on 20th. It’s probabably one of the biggest and most important game between us. Bring it in!


We have three away games and one at home before we play, so still plenty to do.


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2018)

pppPenguin said:


> I saw the Cardiff v Derby game earlier in the season and found Cardiff to be very unimpressive,


They were nothing special when we played them, other than the gamesmanship nothing to shout about. It will give every small champoinship club hope if they go up.


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2018)

craigxcraig said:


> My GF is coming along, we normally lose when this happens!


----------



## pppPenguin (Mar 30, 2018)

I thought we might lose tonight, but not so resoundingly. Derby have been poor and Sunderland could have more goals.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 30, 2018)

sealion well deserved 2-0 - good game though we were shite in the final third, too many passes, rather than knocking the ball across goal. Here's wishing you all the best for the rest of the season


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 30, 2018)

pppPenguin said:


> I thought we might lose tonight, but not so resoundingly. Derby have been poor and Sunderland could have more goals.



Did Niall Quinn leave your lot a box of Kinder Eggs in the changing room? Ffs.


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2018)

craigxcraig said:


> well deserved 2-0 - good game though we were shite in the final third, too many passes, rather than knocking the ball across goal


You have saved me writing that 


craigxcraig said:


> Here's wishing you all the best for the rest of the season


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2018)

A cracking solo goal and a much needed win for Reading plus other matchday highlights
Reading 1-0 Queens Park Rangers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 30, 2018)

sealion said:


> A cracking solo goal and a much needed win for Reading plus other matchday highlights
> Reading 1-0 Queens Park Rangers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Much needed indeed.  New manager bounce coming hopefully.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 31, 2018)

Blades played pretty well yesterday.  We can't put the ball away though. Sharp, Clark and Donaldson all missed very good chances. I think it's going to cost us.

Cardiff on Monday looking like a big game. Can't see uncle Neil doing us any favours


----------



## 1927 (Mar 31, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Blades played pretty well yesterday.  We can't put the ball away though. Sharp, Clark and Donaldson all missed very good chances. I think it's going to cost us.
> 
> Cardiff on Monday looking like a big game. Can't see uncle Neil doing us any favours


I hope Cardiff go up automatically obviously, but as much as I used to hate them as a club i'd be quite happy if Sheff Utd won the play-offs, after losing to us on monday!


----------



## Lorca (Mar 31, 2018)

blues ground out a nervy 1-0 win at home to Ipswich today, took us out of the relegation zone whilst Vile scraped a 0-0 at hull. Would be funny as feck if they slid out of the play-off zone, their entitled fans in the 'burbs would go into meltdown. Even if they do make the play-offs I think Fulham would comfortably beat them. I must also confess to a degree of schadenfreude at Mr smug himself, Gary Rowett, or Mr 10th as we call him. I have long suspected he's overrated as a manager. Seems every season a team slips out of the play-offs and an outside bet gets in - I'm hoping for Millwall, would be genuinely great to see them in the prem for a season or two.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 1, 2018)

Nuhui with a stunner, and...



Sad to see our team returning too late.


"we coulda been a contender"


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2018)

Logged into the Cardiff City message boards first thing to see a thread about Cardiff City being investigated for 3rd party ownership and points deduction imminent! 
Forgot what date it was!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 2, 2018)

Only Sunderland but we look a lot better now.


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Only Sunderland but we look a lot better now.


You're on a good run of form and knocking a few goals in all of a sudden!


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

Typical Millwall today ,we go to a team that hadn't scored at home in six and let in two goals to draw. We battered them at the end but couldn't score, all down to some good keeping , the post and some poor finishing and defending on our side. The way results went today i will see this as a missed opportunity.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 2, 2018)

sealion said:


> You're on a good run of form and knocking a few goals in all of a sudden!


yeah, feckin brilliant. could Sunderland please just go back to being a bit rubbish?  It's scary enough being a Reading fan at the moment, without one of the few teams below us suddenly getting quite good.


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

Just noticed Cardiff have only had 2 away games out of the last eight. I don't hear any moaning about that


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> yeah, feckin brilliant. could Sunderland please just go back to being a bit rubbish?  It's scary enough being a Reading fan at the moment, without one of the few teams below us suddenly getting quite good.


You won't go down


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

Mon the Blades. 1 up against the moaners


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 2, 2018)

sealion said:


> You're on a good run of form and knocking a few goals in all of a sudden!



New manager hasn't had a lot to work with but he's put faith in Joao and Nuhui and they've repaid it, now Bannan and Forestieri are back we look a lot better.

Injuries destroyed us this season  but at least we're looking clear of the drop zone.


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Forestieri


Wasn't he scoring regularly a few seasons back ?


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

Todays action
Ipswich Town 2-2 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Sunderland 1-3 Sheffield Wednesday (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Preston North End 0-1 Derby County (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Bristol City 0-1 Brentford (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Burton Albion 1-1 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 2, 2018)

sealion said:


> Mon the Blades. 1 up against the moaners


That shithouse Madine just came on.  Bound to score.


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> That shithouse Madine just came on.  Bound to score.


How's the game ? I can't even get it on the radio.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 2, 2018)

Not bad. A bit iffy till the goal but pretty end to end since 

Conditions very tricky but both teams adjusted ok. 

Once again we've pissed a load of chances away.


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Once again we've pissed a load of chances away.


Tell me about it


----------



## 1927 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'll take that point.


----------



## sealion (Apr 2, 2018)

Now back to the studio


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 3, 2018)

sealion said:


> Wasn't he scoring regularly a few seasons back ?



When he's fit he bangs them in.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 3, 2018)

Stunning aerial pictures show how much Villa Park and St Andrew's have changed

Stunning aerial pictures show how much Villa Park and St Andrew's have changed

Villa and Blues grounds over the years.
I used to like that big kop end down the Blues. My brother used to take me there when the big teams were in town, in those days (70s) it was Everton and dirty Leeds amongst others.


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

Something to cheer Lorca up Bolton Wanderers 0-1 Birmingham City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
After another stutter, Cardiff v Wolves this weekend will be a cracker! Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-2 Hull City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Mitrovic keeps on scoring Fulham 2-0 Leeds United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Villa back to winning ways Aston Villa 3-0 Reading (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Apr 4, 2018)

We rode our luck again last night, still can't see us catching Cardiff...


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> We rode our luck again last night, still can't see us catching Cardiff...


I think you’ll overhaul us safely, but atleast We won’t have to face you in play-offs.


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

1927 said:


> I think you’ll overhaul us safely


 Who are Cardiff going to drop points against ? I think you are either bluffing or taking the piss.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2018)

sealion said:


> Who are Cardiff going to drop points against ? I think you are either bluffing or taking the piss.


Wolves, Villa, Hull for starters!

ETA: Norwich away and Reading  aren’t foregone conclusions. Which leaves Forest and one other that I can’t recall to pick up points! It’s a great league! No easy games.


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Apr 4, 2018)

sealion said:


> Who are Cardiff going to drop points against ? I think you are either bluffing or taking the piss.



Exactly - they probably will drop points.
But it won't matter because Fulham will drop points anyway, at your place for a start


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

1927 said:


> Wolves, Villa,


On current form i doubt you will lose either of these games. Even if you draw both you still have a game in hand.


1927 said:


> Hull for starters!


You are taking the piss now  You may well be promoted by then anyway/ hopefully.


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> But it won't matter because Fulham will drop points anyway, at your place for a start


Hopefully you won't have much to play for ( and we still do)  by the time we meet. Fulham are the ony team in the division that i don't want to be playing right now. Oh and thanks fot Hutchinson btw, he's a monster in defence and has surprisingly stayed fit.


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

1927 said:


> Norwich away and Reading aren’t foregone conclusions.


Norwich are poor and have fuck all to play for, you should beat them. Reading were very poor when we played them and are probablly safe anyway.


1927 said:


> Which leaves Forest


A toothless side at the moment and should be a breeze.
I think you will kick Wolves off the park on Friday, they won't fancy it.


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

How much your club spent on agents fee's
http://www.thefa.com/-/media/thefac...fees---1-february-2017---31-january-2018.ashx


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

This will save me a long journey and the best part of £100.
Middlesbrough trip to be shown on Sky Sports - News - Millwall FC


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2018)

sealion  I wish I shared your confidence! This is Cardiff we are talking about. I wouldn’t put my house on them winning  a game if we were 3-0 up with 5 minutes to play! We can fuck up any situation!


----------



## sealion (Apr 4, 2018)

1927 said:


> I wish I shared your confidence


It easier when it's not the team you support. The games are running out now and you need 14 points from 7 games and thats if Fulham win there remaining games, which is doubtful. You have to bear in mind who the manager is, he's no fool in this division and has every trick in the book at his disposal. If you were going to fuck up, i think it would have happened before now.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2018)

sealion said:


> Hopefully you won't have much to play for ( and we still do)  by the time we meet. Fulham are the ony team in the division that i don't want to be playing right now. Oh and thanks fot Hutchinson btw, he's a monster in defence and has surprisingly stayed fit.


Millwall v Fulham play-off final then!


----------



## sealion (Apr 6, 2018)

1927 said:


> Millwall v Fulham play-off final then!


I don't think we'll get a play off spot. We had the chance at Ipswich and fucked up, our run in is not the easiest either. Whatever happens it's been a very good first season back in this league.The football played at large is decent standard and competetive. The crowd interaction and noise created in this league tops the premier imo. There have been some great atmospheres at the den from both sets of supporters and not a one tit with half and half scarf or selfie stick in sight. Being in the premier would cause all sorts of problems at our place, away fans in home seats are just not tolerated at all. There would be all sorts of day trippers turning up to see there team play us and celebrating when they score, or not celebrating IF  we score, then violence will ensue. I've only ever witnessed two away fans sitting in our section, one a Liverpool fan in a cup game made himself known and got punched and kicked down five rows of seats, then beaten again before old bill dragged him out. Another was a Wimbledon fan who wanted to take on ' any on cunt that fancied it ' a queue quickly formed


----------



## discokermit (Apr 6, 2018)

1927 said:


> If they don’t go up you may well be richer, but will you be able to stomach the resounding sound of laughter from every other fan in the championship?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 7, 2018)

Cardiff missing two penalties in stoppage time last night.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2018)

Great result for Barnsley that.


----------



## sealion (Apr 7, 2018)

The good run continues with another home win against a tidy but tootless Bristol city. 
Millwall 2-0 Bristol City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Apr 7, 2018)

Weekends goals and penaly misses here
Video


----------



## mod (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you Cardiff. We are appreciative of your recent endeavours to keep us in this fascinating race. Love Fulham.


----------



## mod (Apr 8, 2018)

sealion said:


> Weekends goals and penaly misses here
> Video



God is a Cottager!


----------



## technical (Apr 9, 2018)

Fulham were much the better side on Saturday - no complaints about the result at all. Don't think anyone will fancy getting you in the play offs.


----------



## sealion (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm hoping Sheffield utd can beat or not lose to Boro and we win at Bolton tomorrow night. That would make Saturdays trip to Bramall lane very interesting. Fez909 brixtonblade are either of you going tomorrow ?


----------



## sealion (Apr 9, 2018)

technical said:


> Fulham were much the better side on Saturday - no complaints about the result at all. Don't think anyone will fancy getting you in the play offs.


They're the best footballing side i've seen this season. Only a poor start to the season has kept them out of the top two places imo.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 9, 2018)

Here at Reading, things are looking up following another magnificent 1-0 home win.  Two more of them and we will be OK.  Our away games have nul points written all over them (hello Fulham)  but it's just down to us to win those home games.

Last time we got relegated (from the prem) we weren't in the relegation zone until the last couple of weeks before the fucking skate scum let Fulham win, before their cup final and we went down on the last day, by ONE goal.

so you will forgive me if I am still a little nervous.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2018)

technical said:


> Fulham were much the better side on Saturday - no complaints about the result at all. Don't think anyone will fancy getting you in the play offs.


Why do you think Fulham will be anywhere near the play-offs?


----------



## sealion (Apr 9, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Here at Reading, things are looking up following another magnificent 1-0 home win.  Two more of them and we will be OK.  Our away games have nul points written all over them (hello Fulham)  but it's just down to us to win those home games.
> 
> Last time we got relegated (from the prem) we weren't in the relegation zone until the last couple of weeks before the fucking skate scum let Fulham win, before their cup final and we went down on the last day, by ONE goal.
> 
> so you will forgive me if I am still a little nervous.


You have to play Sunderland and Ipswich at home and four aways, i very much doubt you'll go down. Barnsley would need to win a minimum four games, that's highly unlikely.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> You have to play Sunderland and Ipswich at home and four aways, i very much doubt you'll go down. Barnsley would need to win a minimum four games, that's highly unlikely.


well, I tend to agree, but it's Sunderland's sudden upturn in form that is the concern.  their point at Leeds last weekend was unexpected and useful. We will struggle to get an away point, so, yes it's down to the two home games.  It is certainly in our hands. 

That's what's scary though!


----------



## sealion (Apr 9, 2018)

This league certainly isn't boring!


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> I'm hoping Sheffield utd can beat or not lose to Boro and we win at Bolton tomorrow night. That would make Saturdays trip to Bramall lane very interesting. Fez909 brixtonblade are either of you going tomorrow ?


Nope. I'm on my hols.
I think we've let playoffs slip so will be interesting to see what kind of performance they turn in


----------



## technical (Apr 10, 2018)

1927 said:


> Why do you think Fulham will be anywhere near the play-offs?



Fair point - would certainly put a smile on my face if you threw a spanner in Warnock's direction


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> I don't think we'll get a play off spot. We had the chance at Ipswich and fucked up, our run in is not the easiest either.


Sunderland at home was worse imo- typical Millwall. Bolton tonight are another potential banana skin.
It's mad with millwall. You get so used to not giving a fuck about playing the top teams and then get all tetchy about playing a relegation team.


sealion said:


> Whatever happens it's been a very good first season back in this league.The football played at large is decent standard and competetive. The crowd interaction and noise created in this league tops the premier imo. There have been some great atmospheres at the den from both sets of supporters and not a one tit with half and half scarf or selfie stick in sight. Being in the premier would cause all sorts of problems at our place, away fans in home seats are just not tolerated at all. There would be all sorts of day trippers turning up to see there team play us and celebrating when they score, or not celebrating IF  we score, then violence will ensue.


I'm split on this. One side of me says that it's all gone too quick, and besides the shenanigans off the pitch, although Harris has done wonders he still needs another season or two to cement the confidence and stability of being contenders (While the old bill sort out how to handle the crowd)
The other side says fuck it! This might be the only chance to get to play in the promised land. Go for it whatever the cost - which realistically could be fatal for the club.


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

pocketscience said:


> Sunderland at home was worse imo- typical Millwall


Losing at home to Burton and Barnsley still irks me, as you say, typical Millwall! 


pocketscience said:


> although Harris has done wonders he still needs another season or two to cement the confidence and stability of being contenders


I used to think that way, but i'm more inclined to think -  grab it while you can- as we might not get the chance again any time soon. We have some very good sought after players that can and probably will play at a higher level, so for me it's shit or bust with regards to keeping the squad together.


pocketscience said:


> The other side says fuck it! This might be the only chance to get to play in the promised land. Go for it whatever the cost - which realistically could be fatal for the club.


I dislike most things the premier league brings and i won't lose any sleep if we never make it. One season alone could change us beyond recognition.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 10, 2018)

technical said:


> Fair point - would certainly put a smile on my face if you threw a spanner in Warnock's direction


Eh? I’m a Cardiff fan!!!


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

1927 said:


> Eh? I’m a Cardiff fan!!!


Villa v Cardiff commentary on talksport 2 now!


----------



## Mattym (Apr 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> Villa v Cardiff commentary on talksport 2 now!



& on Sky.


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Mattym said:


> & on Sky.


I don't have a tv never mind sky


----------



## technical (Apr 10, 2018)

1927 said:


> Eh? I’m a Cardiff fan!!!


Well I'm sorry in that case in more ways than one!


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 10, 2018)

Not a bad night for us. We were always going to lose at Fulham, but everyone else at the bottom lost too, except for Sunderland who got a draw.  

Winchester City got a draw at Salisbury too.


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Fuck me we are in a play off position


----------



## discokermit (Apr 10, 2018)

and fulham up to second.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 10, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> We rode our luck again last night, still can't see us catching Cardiff...



You are already there, but Villa are hot on your heels.

I think Cardiff are spent. Automatic is between Villa and Fulham.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 10, 2018)

pocketscience said:


> Bolton tonight are another potential banana skin.


The old '_reversed kiss of death' _working wonders there


----------



## discokermit (Apr 10, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You are already there, but Villa are hot on your heels.
> 
> I think Cardiff are spent. Automatic is between Villa and Fulham.


lol. fulham have been excellent. what makes you think you can get six points more than them in the next four games?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 10, 2018)

discokermit said:


> lol. fulham have been excellent. what makes you think you can get six points more than them in the next four games?



They are indeed on top form and beat us very soundly. I would bet 9 points from 12 for Villa. I wouldn't bet on a single win from Fulham.


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> They are indeed on top form and beat us very soundly. I would bet 9 points from 12 for Villa. I wouldn't bet on a single win from Fulham.


Never bet on your own team Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> Never bet on your own team Stan.



Last match could be very interesting.

I am not a gambling, or betting man


----------



## discokermit (Apr 10, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> They are indeed on top form and beat us very soundly. I would bet 9 points from 12 for Villa. I wouldn't bet on a single win from Fulham.


fulham, WDWWWW.
villa, LLDWLW.
they have better players and a much better manager than you.


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Last match could be very interesting.


Indeed!


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't think Ipswich fans will lose any sleep over this,,Mick McCarthy: Ipswich Town manager leaves club before planned departure


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

From the Charlton forum 
The Red Robin 
8:41PM 



							Every team in the top six is better than them. Surely football isn't that cruel.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2018)

sealion said:


> Fuck me we are in a play off position


Good work 

Saturday:

Bristol City v Boro
Sheff Utd vs Millwall

6th vs 9th
7th vs 8th

3 points in it currently.

Should be tasty


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Good work
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> ...


Boro not so good away from home currently and Bristol are unpredictable! Sheffield look strong at home and will have a slight advantage, but a tough one to call. Hopefully two away games in four days won't take it's toll on us.


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2018)

Tonights available highlights
Bolton Wanderers 0-2 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Great goal for Villa but Cardiff just couldn't finish
Aston Villa 1-0 Cardiff City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Stunning opening goal for United
Sheffield United 2-1 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights

Fulham march on as Reading see Red
Fulham 1-0 Reading (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks again Cardiff. You've been so hospitable recently. We now seriously have a chance. teh cottage was rocking tonight towards the end

Again, congrats sealion amazing stuff my friend. You must be buzzing like us. Our game is gonna be a fucking corker.


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Apr 11, 2018)

Big game against Hounslow Satdi and then Millwall Friday week....


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2018)

Fulham Fred's said:


> Big game against Hounslow Satdi and then Millwall Friday week....



Two very, very hard games. Gutted I cant make Brentford's annual cup final as I'll be away. Got a horrible feeling they might ruin our party though. Whatever happens, this season has been once of the most enjoyable for a long time. Since the euro final run.


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

mod said:


> Again, congrats sealion amazing stuff my friend.





mod said:


> You must be buzzing like us


Nope 


mod said:


> Our game is gonna be a fucking corker.


It will.


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> Nope
> 
> It will.



I doubt there's ever been so much a stake in a game between us. I cant wait for the walk back to New Cross after we win!


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

mod said:


> I cant wait for the walk back to New Cross after we win


You know how to celebrate mate


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

mod do you ever get in the five bells for a booze ?


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> You know how to celebrate mate



We'll be heading to the safety of trendy Peckham.


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> mod do you ever get in the five bells for a booze ?



Its my local mate so sometimes yeah I do. be good to meet up for a beer sometime mate but I'm in Brighton a lot too.


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

I was hoping Fulham would rest players against us with the play offs in mind. Now 1927's lot are bottling it that won't be the case


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> I was hoping Fulham would rest players against us with the play offs in mind. Now 1927's lot are bottling it that won't be the case



We always seem to be at our most venerable in the opening 20 minutes. Reading had a couple of chances last night and should have scored. After that we 'normally' dominate games. Really cant wait for this one!


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

mod said:


> We'll be heading to the safety of trendy Peckham.


Peckham is about as trendy as my old mans left bollock. Bermondsey is where it's at maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

mod said:


> be good to meet up for a beer sometime mate but I'm in Brighton a lot too.


I don't drink mate but we could arrange something anyway. Next time you are down in Sussex give me a shout


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> I don't drink mate but we could arrange something anyway. Next time you are down in Sussex give me a shout


 I'm in brighton pretty much every weekend. Lets meet up to watch a game sometime and discuss contacts!

Regarding SE14 boozers. I'm more a The White Hart Hotel man these days. Its really gone posh but food is great.


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

mod said:


> I'm more a The White Hart Hotel man these days


I use to dj in there many years ago! Funny enough it's never been a Millwall pub for some strange reason.


mod said:


> I'm in brighton pretty much every weekend. Lets meet up to watch a game sometime and discuss contacts!


Sounds good!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2018)

Seen this from Ruben Neves tonight. What a fucking belter.


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

Wolves need three more points and up they go.


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2018)

The next round of fixtures look tasty. There is something riding on most games, it's officially squeaky bum time.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 11, 2018)

Good week for the London teams wasn't it.
Fulham deservedly overtook Cardiff. Millwall into play off spot and Brentford hitting some form and waiting to pounce on a play off spot too.


----------



## krink (Apr 12, 2018)

football is stupid


----------



## sealion (Apr 12, 2018)

A fair article on our season
Millwall: How on earth has this happened? - Football365


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> A fair article on our season
> Millwall: How on earth has this happened? - Football365






			
				Neil Harris said:
			
		

> “We have a unique style here, you have to have certain characteristics to play for this club,” the manager said in October. “That’s obvious, we all know that.”
> 
> “We do background checks on players first, to see whether they suit us as an individual. Character references are key, you have to [have] that character to play for this football club, and that’s why performances please me so much.
> 
> “But as you see when we’re on the pitch, we don’t play as individuals, we play as a team. That’s our strength and that’s what got us promoted last year. We have good players within that team, but we have no egos. The team culture comes first.”


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm wondering how much of an impact Cahill's signing has had on Millwalls form since the end of January. Uncanny rise in league position since his resigning.
Coincidence? I doubt it.
Thoughts sealion?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 14, 2018)

Interesting stat on the BBC for the Boro - Bristol game:


> Bristol City are the only team Middlesbrough have played more than once at Riverside without ever winning against and one of just four overall (along with Plymouth Argyle, Sporting Lisbon and Stuttgart).


----------



## sealion (Apr 14, 2018)

pocketscience said:


> I'm wondering how much of an impact Cahill's signing has had on Millwalls form since the end of January. Uncanny rise in league position since his resigning.
> Coincidence? I doubt it.


He hardly plays apart from a cameo role here and there. I think getting Marshall in from Wolves has given us more balance and an outlet from the left wing. We were very one dimensional and easy to contain when o'brien was playing on the left, he's a striker with very little pace , can't taclke but is a great finisher. Marshall has pace, can tackle, shoot and has a great cross on him. Harris has restored the Millwall spirit and never say die attitude that we were sorely missing, along with some very talented, young and hungry players.


----------



## Lorca (Apr 14, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Seen this from Ruben Neves tonight. What a fucking belter.




some player isn't he, can see the big premiership boys sniffing round him at the end of the season, got to be worth 30 million +. we've got the dingles tomorrow!  still, you never know lol .


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 14, 2018)

Reading are doing my head in at the moment.  We were very lucky to get a point against Sunderland today.  We should still avoid the drop, but we don't seem anxious to secure Championship football too quickly.


----------



## sealion (Apr 14, 2018)

The last minute equalizer for Brenford at Fulham has confimed promotion for Wolves!


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 14, 2018)

Pissed away another lead... Getting silly now. 

Churlish to be annoyed as we've done way better than I hoped we would this season but the number of games we pissed points away this year is daft


----------



## Lorca (Apr 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> The last minute equalizer for Brenford at Fulham has confimed promotion for Wolves!



yep, congrats to them - arguably the best team i've ever seen in the championship, including newcastle (much as i hate to admit it.) hopefully they will take their foot off the gas tomorrow heh.


----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2018)

Weekends highlights

Sheffield United 1-1 Millwall (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Fulham 1-1 Brentford (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Derby County (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Burton Albion 3-1 Derby County (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Norwich City 0-2 Cardiff City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Barnsley 2-2 Bolton Wanderers (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Hull City 0-1 Sheffield Wednesday (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Nottingham Forest 2-1 Ipswich Town (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Middlesbrough 2-1 Bristol City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Reading 2-2 Sunderland (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Aston Villa 1-0 Leeds United (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights
Queens Park Rangers 1-2 Preston North End (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2018)

Fulhams players looked distraught at the final whistle, i hope this carries over to next weeks game against us!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Fulhams players looked distraught at the final whistle, i hope this carries over to next weeks game against us!



Big game that, Cardiff watching with interest as well.


----------



## mod (Apr 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Fulhams players looked distraught at the final whistle, i hope this carries over to next weeks game against us!



Yep that was a cruel blow but many of us were expecting to lose that game (and probably should hace). We are starting to look tired as he plays pretty much save time. 

Friday is a must win for us. The only consolation if we don’t is we can rest players fit the play offs.


----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2018)

mod said:


> Yep that was a cruel blow but many of us were expecting to lose that game (and probably should hace).


Brentford are a good side with the ball but can only play one way. If they could mix it up a bit against the more physical teams they would be better placed in the table.


mod said:


> We are starting to look tired as he plays pretty much same team.


It occurred to me after you beat Reading that might be the case.


mod said:


> Friday is a must win for us


The Den will be bouncing next Friday!


----------



## mod (Apr 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Brentford are a good side with the ball but can only play one way. If they could mix it up a bit against the more physical teams they would be better placed in the table.
> 
> It occurred to me after you beat Reading that might be the case.
> 
> The Den will be bouncing next Friday!



Apprently we’ve only got top tier only despite dand for more tickets,


----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2018)

mod said:


> Apprently we’ve only got top tier only despite dand for more tickets,


Probably on police advice  The space that sky tv cameras take up in the away end (top tier) has done you out of a few hundred too.


----------



## Lorca (Apr 15, 2018)

Lorca said:


> yep, congrats to them - arguably the best team i've ever seen in the championship, including newcastle (much as i hate to admit it.) hopefully they will take their foot off the gas tomorrow heh.


----------



## sealion (Apr 16, 2018)

Well done to this youngster, deserved and no arguement from me.
Ryan Sessegnon: Fulham winger named Championship Player of the Season


----------



## sealion (Apr 16, 2018)

Curtis Davies: Derby lacked 'heart and desire' in loss to Burton Albion
Harlee Dean: Birmingham City accept defender's two-match suspension
Liam Kelly: Reading midfielder confident of Championship survival chances


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 16, 2018)

sealion said:


> Liam Kelly: Reading midfielder confident of Championship survival chances


Wish i was as confident. We've been saying for weeks "beat Sunderland at home and Reading will be safe.  And what happens?  Judging by the highlights (ta for the link) we were lucky to scrape a draw.


----------



## sealion (Apr 16, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Wish i was as confident. We've been saying for weeks "beat Sunderland at home and Reading will be safe.  And what happens?  Judging by the highlights (ta for the link) we were lucky to scrape a draw.


You get another chance against Ipswich. Barnsley have three away games to play and have Brentford at home, it's a tough ask for them to catch you.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 20, 2018)

For sealion :

Neil Harris: ‘Being a Millwall manager who defies the odds is wonderful’ | Ed Aarons


----------



## mod (Apr 20, 2018)

Just getting ready to leave for the pub. Being a Fulham fan living new cross, this fixture feels odd geographically.

Hoping for a good game not ruined by bad refereeing. Dodgey pens or sendings off spoil games. Should be a cracker. The two inform sides in the devision and country.

May the best team win sealion

COYW!


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

mod said:


> Hoping for a good game not ruined by bad refereeing.


So was i until i saw that the premier league sent Andre Mariner to stitch us up and he did. The two linos waved for offside when we were still in our half, waved for fouls when no contact had been made ,18 fouls conceded by us and only 8 by Fulham says it all. As for Mitrovic, he's a good player but a fucking dirty cheat that should take up ballet,the slimey cunt. I thought he was going to roll out of the ground at one point after he fell over(again) he must have rolled three 0r four yards and then jumped up when the ref give the free kick. We played well in the first half and deserved a goal, one cleared off the line and a fine save from a goal bound header kept you in it. You deserved to win the second half but the whole thing leaves abitter taste in my mouth.
Millwall 0-3 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## mod (Apr 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> So was i until i saw that the premier league sent Andre Mariner to stitch us up and he did. The two linos waved for offside when we were still in our half, waved for fouls when no contact had been made ,18 fouls conceded by us and only 8 by Fulham says it all. As for Mitrovic, he's a good player but a fucking dirty cheat that should take up ballet,the slimey cunt. I thought he was going to roll out of the ground at one point after he fell over(again) he must have rolled three 0r four yards and then jumped up when the ref give the free kick. We played well in the first half and deserved a goal, one cleared off the line and a fine save from a goal bound header kept you in it. You deserved to win the second half but the whole thing leaves abitter taste in my mouth.
> Millwall 0-3 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights



And there was me thinking we thrashed you 0-3 and gave you a lesson in how to play the beautiful game. 

Mate....the best team won.


----------



## mod (Apr 21, 2018)

sealion said:


> So was i until i saw that the premier league sent Andre Mariner to stitch us up and he did. The two linos waved for offside when we were still in our half, waved for fouls when no contact had been made ,18 fouls conceded by us and only 8 by Fulham says it all. As for Mitrovic, he's a good player but a fucking dirty cheat that should take up ballet,the slimey cunt. I thought he was going to roll out of the ground at one point after he fell over(again) he must have rolled three 0r four yards and then jumped up when the ref give the free kick. We played well in the first half and deserved a goal, one cleared off the line and a fine save from a goal bound header kept you in it. You deserved to win the second half but the whole thing leaves abitter taste in my mouth.
> Millwall 0-3 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights




If if makes you a tiny bit better. My twat of a mate left the tickets at home in teddington so we had to watch if from my flat (where we could heAr each goal a scored). Fuckhng idiot. I’d been looking forward so much to that game. See you in the playoffs


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

mod said:


> and gave you a lesson in how to play the beautiful game.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

mod said:


> Mate....the best team won.


I don't deny that. It's just a shame about the diving and play acting, hardly a component of the beautiful game.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

mod said:


> f if makes you a tiny bit better. My twat of a mate left the tickets at home in teddington so we had to watch if from my flat (where we could heAr each goal a scored)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2018)

I wasn't expecting Fulham to beat Millwall.

Splendid away win for Villa. Up to Cardiff to lose later this evening now  I remain hopeful of an automatic promotion.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Up to Cardiff to lose later this evening now


I forgot about this match. A ridiculous time to put a game on.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 21, 2018)

Very sorry to see sunderland go down today. Got a big soft spot for the club, ground and supporters. May they bounce straight back up.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

All but gone, terrible shame to see them in such a state and i hope they bounce back soon. The fans will bring some life to league one and put a few thousand on the gate when they travel.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

Well done to Wigan for getting promoted after being relegated last season. They had a good cup run along the way, so maybe another surprise package awaits next season.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

So Hull come from 3-0 down to lead 5-4, only to draw 5-5. I'm not sure how i would fell after that, but what a game 
Bristol City 5-5 Hull City (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

Big thankyou to Boro for keeping Derby out of the sixth spot and keeping our slim chance alive. We have to go to Boro next and then Villa at home and we need need to win both. I think Brentford will pip us and Derby to nick that final place.
Derby County 1-2 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## hash tag (Apr 21, 2018)

Does anyone really want promotion to the premiership? You get all excited, splash out a fortune on players then go and lose week in and week out as per west brom, Southampton and stoke?
It's a poison chalice for many.


----------



## krink (Apr 21, 2018)

Ah well, it's all over and we got what we deserve frankly. A squad of, at best, mediocre players, debt, an owner who wants off etc etc. So back in the third division for the second time ever and that was 30 years ago (which made me feel ancient, where have the years gone). Enjoy next season, maybe see you again in twelve months or so but it's not going to be easy to get back up.
I think this tweet sums up exactly how we deal with this crap


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Does anyone really want promotion to the premiership?


Not personally no, it's everything i despise about football. I've seen us in the top league before it got monetised, but my son and his generation havn't. I'm a bit torn on that one because they deserve to see us in the top league for there loyalty alone.


hash tag said:


> splash out a fortune on players then go and lose week in and week out as per west brom, Southampton and stoke?


It's not just them but any team fom eigth downwards, Newcastle in tenth have only won two more home games than Stoke (second bottom). 
Whats the point of treading water in a league with nothing to aim for but more of the same ?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunderland deserves more.

It would be nice to see a much fairer distribution of erm... well, money quite frankly. Perhaps a new Korean multi-Billionaire will elevate you next year? I am sort of glad the Chinese investment at Villa hasn't gone all Man C/Chelsea, but a big part of me still wants to see Europe again.

Shared a house with a Sunderland guy for a couple of years. Used to drive him to the helipad for work on the rigs. I still have a soft spot. Very soft mind (I couldn't care less)


----------



## hash tag (Apr 21, 2018)

When we moved, pissed off with all the money, cynicism, diving, cheating etc. We made a joint decision to drop down two leagues and go and see what is now league 1 footie. So refreshing and fun.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

krink, You'll be back soon enough


----------



## krink (Apr 21, 2018)

30 years ago, we went into division 3 for the first time ever and to be honest, that season ended up being one of the best times of my life. It was an absolute laugh from start to finish. Mind you, it was 3 or 4 quid to get in not 30!


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

krink said:


> 30 years ago, we went into division 3 for the first time ever and to be honest, that season ended up being one of the best times of my life. It was an absolute laugh from start to finish. Mind you, it was 3 or 4 quid to get in not 30!


Exactly.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

I watched Millwall go from division three to division one back in the eighties. Going away and winning at teams like Bournemouth and Lincoin was a lot more fun than seeing us get walloped by spurs a few years later.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh yeah, NOW all our players start coming back and performing, safe at least.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 21, 2018)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I wasn't expecting Fulham to beat Millwall.
> 
> Splendid away win for Villa. Up to Cardiff to lose later this evening now  I remain hopeful of an automatic promotion.



Bollox to the latter.


----------



## sealion (Apr 21, 2018)

Cardiff back into second place!


----------



## mod (Apr 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> Cardiff back into second place!



Yep. Fridays nights buzz was short lived.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 22, 2018)

mod said:


> Yep. Fridays nights buzz was short lived.


Don’t worry , you’ll be ok!


----------



## sealion (Apr 22, 2018)

mod said:


> Yep. Fridays nights buzz was short lived.


It's a pity (for us) Cardiffs game at Derby was postponed. Had they won that and with a bigger gap in points,it could have affected the mindset of your players. all if's and but's i know


----------



## sealion (Apr 22, 2018)

1927 said:


> Don’t worry , you’ll be ok!


So are you going to fuck it up ? Or is just the usual wind up from you or not wanting to tempt fate ?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> So are you going to fuck it up ? Or is just the usual wind up from you or not wanting to tempt fate ?


We just won’t win 2 games out of 3! That’s hardly fucking it up!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> It's a pity (for us) Cardiffs game at Derby was postponed. Had they won that and with a bigger gap in points,it could have affected the mindset of your players. all if's and but's i know


It’s all about you! If we had played Derby at the time we’d have had a better chance of beating them, we’d have kept the momentum going etc!


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 22, 2018)

The play offs this year are gonna be electric, I done that predictor thing again that sealion posted upthread and I had Brentford finish 6th.

MC Grinder will be buzzing.


----------



## sealion (Apr 22, 2018)

1927 said:


> We just won’t win 2 games out of 3! That’s hardly fucking it up!


I think you will and why wouldn't you ? If Sunderland can go to derby and score four times, you should be able to nick a win. Nick a point at Hull and beat Reading at home. At this point of the season, Warnock is a master at getting teams over the line. Fulham have beat an inform Birmingham on the last day. From what i saw of them on Friday, i wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## sealion (Apr 22, 2018)

1927 said:


> It’s all about you! If we had played Derby at the time we’d have had a better chance of beating them, we’d have kept the momentum going etc!


What are you on about ? I was talking about Cardiff you tit. This is a discussion board for thoughts and opinions, if you don't want to read peoples opinions what are you doing here ?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> What are you on about ? I was talking about Cardiff you tit. This is a discussion board for thoughts and opinions, if you don't want to read peoples opinions what are you doing here ?


Surely the idea of a message board is that I can reply to other people’s opinions and disagree with them! Otherwise what’s the point? If you disagree maybe the question should be, what are YOU doing here?


----------



## sealion (Apr 22, 2018)

1927 said:


> Surely the idea of a message board is that I can reply to other people’s opinions and disagree with them


Yes you can, if you read them properly. You had a dig because you mis read my post.


----------



## sealion (Apr 22, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> The play offs this year are gonna be electric, I done that predictor thing again that sealion posted upthread and I had Brentford finish 6th.
> 
> MC Grinder will be buzzing.


I was going to revisit those early predictions and see how we all done, i don't think i got many right. Will take a look later in the week.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> I was going to revisit those early predictions and see how we all done, i don't think i got many right. Will take a look later in the week.



Yeah I think Wolves surprised us a bit, Millwall and Sunderland too.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 22, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> MC Grinder will be buzzing.



Yes!


----------



## sealion (Apr 22, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Yeah I think Wolves surprised us a bit, Millwall and Sunderland too.


I think i had Fulham to win outright and Qpr to go down. I thought we would be fighting relegation all season but just scrape by. Wolves, i hadn't even considered  after all the money they spent. Saying that, they still got pushed all the way! It's a great league to be part of.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> Big thankyou to Boro for keeping Derby out of the sixth spot and keeping our slim chance alive. We have to go to Boro next and then Villa at home and we need need to win both. I think Brentford will pip us and Derby to nick that final place.
> Derby County 1-2 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


Boro - Millwall in the same week when I play you in Fantasy Footie H2H


----------



## sealion (Apr 22, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Boro - Millwall in the same week when I play you in Fantasy Footie H2H


#judgementdayx2 as sky are already calling it, May the flukiest triumph


----------



## Mattym (Apr 22, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> The play offs this year are gonna be electric, I done that predictor thing again that sealion posted upthread and I had Brentford finish 6th.
> 
> MC Grinder will be buzzing.



It's MC Grindah- Get it right mate!


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 23, 2018)

Mattym said:


> It's MC Grindah- Get it right mate!



No way. Chabuddy sold me a t-shirt with it spelt wrong on there, that's not like him


----------



## sealion (Apr 23, 2018)

Neil Warnock: Cardiff's spirit makes up for their limitations
Sunderland relegated: What awaits Chris Coleman's side in League One?


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

Here's some footage of Mitrovic showing how play the beautiful game. The ref sent by the fa was clearly to far away to see it


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

Come on Cardiff! 1-0 at Derby.


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Come on Cardiff! 1-0 at Derby.


Commentary on talksport 2


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

Well this league never fails to excite.


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

Derby back in the play offs, Fulham fans must have no finger nails left


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 24, 2018)

Barnsley's loss is Reading's gain.  Beat Ipswich on Sat, and we are safe for another season.  It would take a pretty unlikely combination of results to see us go down now in any event.  Won't be happy till we are mathematically safe though.


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Well done to Wigan for getting promoted after being relegated last season.


Blackburn won tonight, so will be back with Wigan and one other next season.


----------



## JimW (Apr 24, 2018)

Down in League Two dire draw away at Yeovil got us the point we needed to stay up with two games to spare


----------



## mod (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks again Cardiff for keeping this alive. Still need you to fuck up yet again but have complete faith you can do it.


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Barnsley's loss is Reading's gain.  Beat Ipswich on Sat, and we are safe for another season.  It would take a pretty unlikely combination of results to see us go down now in any event.  Won't be happy till we are mathematically safe though.


Barnsley look doomed now, still have to play promotion chasing Derby and Brentford.


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)

JimW said:


> Down in League Two dire draw away at Yeovil got us the point we needed to stay up with two games to spare


Is this Forest greens first season in the football league ?


----------



## JimW (Apr 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Is this Forest greens first season in the football league ?


Yep, and now we get another one! Yeovil only needed a point too and it's our first nil nil since last winter in the Conference so it looks well dodge but both teams did give it a go to begin with in bad weather though it did slow down to a bit of a stroll near the end.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 25, 2018)

here's sean morrison making himself look a cunt before the match where he looked an even bigger cunt.


----------



## pppPenguin (Apr 25, 2018)

IF Derby finish in the play offs...IF, we want to finish 6th and play Cardiff.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 25, 2018)

sealion said:


> Barnsley look doomed now, still have to play promotion chasing Derby and Brentford.


Yep.  Much as I hate to revel in someone else's pain, Barnsley's last two games are one of the things helping me sleep at night at the moment.


----------



## sealion (Apr 25, 2018)

discokermit said:


> here's sean morrison making himself look a cunt before the match where he looked an even bigger cunt.



 Absolute thundercunt.


----------



## technical (Apr 26, 2018)

What a prize dickhead. 

Him and Warnock make a lovely couple.


----------



## sealion (Apr 26, 2018)

Wembley: Football Association offered £800m to sell national football stadium
Middlesbrough begin legal action against Birmingham City and four backroom staff
Leeds United Myanmar tour: Paul Heckingbottom admits 'some may have had sleepless night'


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 26, 2018)

sealion said:


> Middlesbrough begin legal action against Birmingham City and four backroom staff



Open and shut case.  Deduct Brum 10 points.  Now.


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

That was without doubt the worst I’ve seen Fulham play this season and a very very lucky win. We are a shadow of the side we were a month ago and the pressure is affecting us big time. We’ve started time wasting and going down easy. We were absolutely dominating games not so long ago. Against villa and wolves included. 

If we end up in the play offs we’ll fail miserably again. We’ll be exhausted and demoralised. We are basically reliant on Cardiff slipping up again who are also feeling the pressure. Come on Hull City!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

After the refs performance last week and again yesterday (blatant Sunderland penalty) i'm convinced Fulham will get promoted,by hook or by crook.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> After the refs performance last week and again yesterday (blatant Sunderland penalty) i'm convinced Fulham will get promoted,by hook or by crook.


Added to fact Mitrovic shouldn’t even have been on the pitch for the rest of the season after his elbow last week!!!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> Added to fact Mitrovic shouldn’t even have been on the pitch for the rest of the season after his elbow last week!!!


He tripped him ( 2 yards from the ref and lino) as well but the fa chose to ignore Millwalls complaint. Instead we got this Cahill banned


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

Most of the fixtures today have something running on them. Good luck to the teams fighting it out down near the bottom!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> He tripped him ( 2 yards from the ref and lino) as well but the fa chose to ignore Millwalls complaint. Instead we got this Cahill banned


I could add the nailed on penalty that Cardiff were denied against Derby! If both those penalties had been given this week the scores would have been 0-2 in both cases and totally different games! Fulham are nailed on for automatic! 

The fact that their owner is about to gift the FA £900m for a white elephant in north London I’m sure has nothing to do with it! Lol


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> The fact that their owner is about to gift the FA £900m for a white elephant in north London I’m sure has nothing to do with it! Lol


Yes, it does raise an eyebrow or two!


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> After the refs performance last week and again yesterday (blatant Sunderland penalty) i'm convinced Fulham will get promoted,by hook or by crook.



Seems to be a fa directive to get them in to the Prem in anyway possible
Dont think they can fail with all the officials being payed off in their favour
Goal at Millwall should have stood, player who scored last night should have been banned and not even playing a prem loannee after his elbow at the Den
Winning goal he scored last night was offside , 100% Penalty for Sunderland not given, just before fulham equalised
Lovely good ol fulham with the moneybags bloke who is trying to buy Wembley
Seems a fa sweetener
Come on Cardiff


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Seems to be a fa directive to get them in to the Prem in anyway possible
> Dont think they can fail with all the officials being payed off in their favour
> Goal at Millwall should have stood, player who scored last night should have been banned and not even playing a prem loannee after his elbow at the Den
> Winning goal he scored last night was offside , 100% Penalty for Sunderland not given, just before fulham equalised
> ...


As an aside the media reporting of Cardiff has been very skewed this season. Take the Joe Bennett tackle on against Man City. People were calling for alsorts if sanctions against him and Pep was screaming about his players not being protected! Man City player was reportedly going to be out for months, threatening their title ambitions, he returns in less than a fortnight. Meanwhile, Jazz Richards who suffered an equally appalling foul by de Bruyne has only just returned, now that really did fuck up our season, but nothing has been mentioned if that at all!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Lovely good ol fulham with the moneybags bloke


I'm not sure all fulham fans know that he owns them. Last week a small section of them started singing an Al fayed song that was hushed down very quickly. Reading there forum, i saw a few posts saying that some of them were terrified at our place and would never go back  Fucking hell


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

Mixed emotions today! My 9 year old has a goalkeeper trial.......with Swansea City!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

It's a shame about Sunderlands plight but fuck me what great support they have. Still travel in huge numbers and sing there hearts out. I think they were the noisiest away fans at our place this season.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> Mixed emotions today! My 9 year old has a goalkeeper trial.......with Swansea City!


Good luck to your boy mate.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> It's a shame about Sunderlands plight but fuck me what great support they have. Still travel in huge numbers and sing there hearts out. I think they were the noisiest away fans at our place this season.


Proper old school club. There’s nothing to dislike about them.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> Proper old school club. There’s nothing to dislike about them.


Got pissed up with a load of them at the fa cup semi final 2003/04 ( i think) mad fuckers!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Got pissed up with a load of them at the fa cup semi final 2003 ( i think) mad fuckers!


Funny how there’s no animosity between certain sets of fans. When we got to the 2008 FA cup final the defeat was easier to take as the Pompey fans were brilliant and we drank with them all night after.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

That game got us into europe . The Hungarian police were waiting for us and we oblidged forthwith


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> I'm not sure all fulham fans know that he owns them. Last week a small section of them started singing an Al fayed song that was hushed down very quickly. Reading there forum, i saw a few posts saying that some of them were terrified at our place and would never go back  Fucking hell



It’s hardly Roma away mate. You lot love to think it’s intimidating. It isn’t.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> It’s hardly Roma away mate. You lot love be to think it’s intimidating. It isn’t.


Ninian Park on the other hand!


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> After the refs performance last week and again yesterday (blatant Sunderland penalty) i'm convinced Fulham will get promoted,by hook or by crook.



We won because of the ref? You sure mate? Your disallowed goal was the correct decision. Not our fault you couldn’t take your chances.

Yep, mitro ought to have had a retrospective ban but as for the actual game, we won because we took our chances.


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> Ninian Park on the other hand!



Yep. Seen Fulham there and it was a tad tense.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

I reme


mod said:


> Yep. Seen Fulham there and it was a tad tense.


i remember when Rio signed for Man U and they drew Galatasary in the CL, he was asked if he would find it intimidating playing over there. He replied something along the lines of, you forget I played at Ninian Park for Leeds!


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Seems to be a fa directive to get them in to the Prem in anyway possible
> Dont think they can fail with all the officials being payed off in their favour
> Goal at Millwall should have stood, player who scored last night should have been banned and not even playing a prem loannee after his elbow at the Den
> Winning goal he scored last night was offside , 100% Penalty for Sunderland not given, just before fulham equalised
> ...



Goal at Millwall should have stood? Don’t be ridiculous.

But otherwises, we were very very lucky last night. 100%. Can’t deny that but we’ve not relied on luck to go 23 unbeaten.

We will finish where we deserve to finish. If Cardiff get 2nd then good luck to them. Looking at where we were 24 games ok, I’ve got nothing but pride for what we’ve done and it’s certainly been fun.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> Goal at Millwall should have stood? Don’t be ridiculous.
> 
> But otherwises, we were very very lucky last night. 100%. Can’t deny that but we’ve not relied on luck to go 23 unbeaten.
> 
> We will finish where we deserve to finish. If Cardiff get 2nd then good luck to them. Looking at where we were 24 games ok, I’ve got nothing but pride for what we’ve done and it’s certainly been fun.


I concur on the “it’s been fun” bit. If we don’t go up I really aren’t that bothered, we’ll just have to stay behind in the best league in the world and try again!


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> I concur on the “it’s been fun” bit. If we don’t go up I really aren’t that bothered, we’ll just have to stay behind in the best league in the world and try again!



Sane here mate. I prefer this division much more. Most of us want us to go up so we keep hold of the Sessegnon twins, Cairney and sign mitro but none of that’s guaranteed even if we do. 

So won’t be too upset if we fail. Just dreading the play offs as our record in them is dire.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> You lot love to think it’s intimidating.


No you are wrong. We don't take ourselves to seriously and couldn't give a fuck what others think.


mod said:


> It isn’t.


According to your'e fans (that went) it was. Unless of course they are making it up.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> We won because of the ref?


I never said you won because of the ref and yes it was a foul for the goal, i never said any different, 1927 mentioned that,not me. You scored three goals, he didn't. He gave us fuck all, ignored blatant cheating, diving and a bit of thuggery. How you can argue the toss over a game you weren't at is beyond me.


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> No you are wrong. We don't take ourselves to seriously and couldn't give a fuck what others think.
> 
> According to your'e fans (that went) it was. Unless of course they are making it up.



If true. Congratulations. It least you got some satisfaction from the evening.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> It least you got some satisfaction from the evening.


What ?


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> I never said you won because of the ref and yes it was a foul for the goal, i never said any different, 1927 mentioned that,not me. You scored three goals, he didn't. He gave us fuck all, ignored blatant cheating, diving and a bit of thuggery. How you can argue the toss over a game you weren't at is beyond me.



I watched it on the TV where you have the benifit of endless replays and multiple angles. It’s a revelation. Give it a go sometime.

And I was hardly absent through choice was I? As you know.


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> What ?



This is getting petty so let’s stop. 

Good luck tonight against Boro. I’ll be watching and hope you win.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> I watched it on the TV where you have the benifit of endless replays and multiple angles. It’s a revelation. Give it a go sometime.
> 
> And I was hardly absent through choice was I? As you know.


How many times did the tv coverage show Mitrovic diving, falling over when no fucker was near him ? You only see what sky is filming, they don't show off the ball when the games in play.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> This is getting petty so let’s stop.


Mealy mouthed shit then


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Mealy mothed shit then



charming. 

It’s ‘mouthed’ by the way. Not ‘mothed’.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh dear.


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh dear indeed. Cardiff 1-0 at Hull.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah, derby winning, Burton 2 up v Bolton and Brentford losing at Barnsley. Bolton in the bootom three as it stands!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

I hope Birmingham manage to win at Qpr, 1-1 at the moment


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

Barnsley 2 up now, Brentfords slim chace of the play offs are slipping away. Derby still beating Villa  not good for us atm.


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

preston winning now too.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> I hope Birmingham manage to win at Qpr, 1-1 at the moment


C’mon QPR, I hope Brum aren’t safe at the end of the day!


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Barnsley 2 up now, Brentfords slim chace of the play offs are slipping away. Derby still beating Villa  not good for us atm.



good. they were the team we've all been fearing the most in the play offs.  They'd really raise their game against us.

massive game for you later. a millwall win will really make this interesting next week.


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> We won because of the ref? You sure mate? Your disallowed goal was the correct decision. Not our fault you couldn’t take your chances.
> 
> Yep, mitro ought to have had a retrospective ban but as for the actual game, we won because we took our chances.


Fulhams ground is like a library you drop a pin the luvvies at the other end near enough have a heart attack
what about the sunderland pen not given , the second goal scored was offside, the loanne should have not even have been playing who scored
Raving about some kid as if his the new Pele,  no wonder they never go on to do anything with the stupid over the top adulation
watched him twice  and apart from a goal anybody could have scored was hardly seen
Cardiff 1 up today , a proper club unlike some
Fulham chairman had better get his cash ready to buy off a few more officials for the play offs
Game stinks
All the fulham fans i read said it was a fantastic atmosphere , best they have ever been in
Seem to be a bit bitter because you know fulham on a match day is nothing in comparison
As for fulham why have this new breed gone all Bertie , "here for the fulham"   ha ha
Few years  before the prem they were getting 4,000 crowds
And they have never won a single thing in their entire history


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> C’mon QPR, I hope Brum aren’t safe at the end of the day!



bugger. turning into a good day for you lot.


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> I reme
> 
> i remember when Rio signed for Man U and they drew Galatasary in the CL, he was asked if he would find it intimidating playing over there. He replied something along the lines of, you forget I played at Ninian Park for Leeds!


 Not the New ground, no comparison at all
Amazed how the support has changed when i went, nice ground but nothing like Ninian.


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Fulhams ground is like a library you drop a pin the luvvies at the other end near enough have a heart attack
> what about the sunderland pen not given , the second goal scored was offside, the loanne should have not even have been playing who scored
> Raving about some kid as if his the new Pele,  no wonder they never go on to do anything with the stupid over the top adulation
> watched him twice  and apart from a goal anybody could have scored was hardly seen
> ...



you dont like fulham. I understand.


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> good. they were the team we've all been fearing the most in the play offs.  They'd really raise their game against us.
> 
> massive game for you later. a millwall win will really make this interesting next week.


Brentord are a better side than Fulham imo
Never raised their game at all, they too should have had a penalty at the cottage
"Raised their game"
You seem to think you are  Barcelona, you certainly aint


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> They'd really raise their game against us.


Add the fact that they can play a bit. One of the best footballing teams i've seen this season and will always have a chance against teams that attack. Technical teams tend to struggle against the more defensive/ physical sides in this league. Fulham v Brentford would have made a good play off final ( for the neutral).


mod said:


> massive game for you later.


As it stands a win would still keep us out of the top six, i think our chance went last week.


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> you dont like fulham. I understand.



Was never on my radar till recently tbh
But  for some reason many of their fans seem to have gone all bertie for some unknown reason


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> C’mon QPR, I hope Brum aren’t safe at the end of the day!


Don't look like they will be!


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Brentord are a better side than Fulham imo
> Never raised their game at all, they too should have had a penalty at the cottage
> "Raised their game"
> You seem to think you are  Barcelona, you certainly aint



OK.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 28, 2018)

This is ridiculous.  We needed 4 points from home games against Sunderland and Ipswich and we've got 1.

Cardiff will stuff us next week - could easily get relegated now.


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

Grabban ex wall now made it 1-1 villa v Derby

cardiff 2-0 up
shit wanted Barnsley to go down 2-0 up v Brentford


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

Ex Millwall player equalises for Villa, 1-1
Cardiff 2 up!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

0-2!! Breath!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Grabban ex wall now made it 1-1 villa v Derby
> 
> cardiff 2-0 up


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> 0-2!! Breath!


I have an image of you chain smoking next to a radio


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> I have an image of you chain smoking next to a radio


You missed the can of cider, but apart from that you’re bang on!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> shit wanted Barnsley to go down 2-0 up v Brentford


Fuck that mate, Brenford were on a roll and a threat to our chances.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> You missed the can of cider, but apart from that you’re bang on!


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> I never said you won because of the ref and yes it was a foul for the goal, i never said any different, 1927 mentioned that,not me. You scored three goals, he didn't. He gave us fuck all, ignored blatant cheating, diving and a bit of thuggery. How you can argue the toss over a game you weren't at is beyond me.



Funny with the goal thou the ref points to the centre and the lino had his flag down
so i dont know who disallowed it
I watched it back for the 1st time the other day


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Fuck that mate, Brenford were on a roll and a threat to our chances.



Yeah i know, just did not like the way they acted at wembley


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

Fair play cardiff. Looks like you are gonna do it (get 2nd). Will be interesting next week as we are both playing teams that could go down.


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Grabban ex wall now made it 1-1 villa v Derby
> 
> cardiff 2-0 up
> shit wanted Barnsley to go down 2-0 up v Brentford



WHo's your team out of interest?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

Whatever happens next week guys I think he can all put out differences aside for one moment and agree it’s been the best title/promotion chase I can ever remember! ( with maybe 2 exceptions)


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Funny with the goal thou the ref points to the centre and the lino had his flag down
> so i dont know who disallowed it


It should have been the lino because he was in line with the incident. It was six of one,,, but you can see why he gave it and we would be shouting for a foul had it been them scoring, although you that wouldn't have happened


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> WHo's your team out of interest?


Cardiff I think!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Yeah i know, just did not like the way they acted at wembley


They bit off more than they could chew, but yeah ,they were looking for trouble all day.


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

Goal at Millwall should have stood? Don’t be ridiculous

Ref points to the centre spot, lino never had his flag up ??? that was my point
Agree it was not a goal but also ridiculous the prem loanne was not sent off, Brentford pen not given,
sunderland pen not given, winning goal was offside not given.
Funny how some clubs get decisions when a club has a rich chairman who is trying to buy the National stadium
If these are prem officials please come back the lower league mob.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Goal at Millwall should have stood? Don’t be ridiculous
> 
> Ref points to the centre spot, lino never had his flag up ??? that was my point
> Agree it was not a goal but also ridiculous the prem loanne was not sent off, Brentford pen not given,
> ...


I’ve always liked the way in NFL that the umpires/referees or whatever they are called explain their decisions. If football refs had to do the same it might influence them into making sure they were good calls!


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> They bit off more than they could chew, but yeah ,they were looking for trouble all day.



They certainly got it and more


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> Whatever happens next week guys I think he can all put out differences aside for one moment and agree it’s been the best title/promotion chase I can ever remember! ( with maybe 2 exceptions)


Agreed mate, it's been a breath of fresh air and so unpredictable. I said up thread that i would rather watch any of the top six play each other, than watch mid table premier shit. It has been one of the most competetive seasons for a while.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Agreed mate, it's been a breath of fresh air and so unpredictable. I said up thread that i would rather watch any of the top six play each other, than watch mid table premier shit. It has been one of the most competetive seasons for a while.


I know I may have got a bit heated at times, but I’m not the only one, but it’s only cos I’m passionate.i offer apologies.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

I still think the biggest travesty of the season was the postponement of the Derby game. If we’d played them in March it would have been a different story and we’d be up tonight!


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> I still think the biggest travesty of the season was the postponement of the Derby game. If we’d played them in March it would have been a different story and we’d be up tonight!


You are up tonight.  Reading just lost 4-0 at home to a team already on the beach.  You will batter us next week.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> I know I may have got a bit heated at times, but I’m not the only one, but it’s only cos I’m passionate.i offer apologies.


Me too, we all do, I do switch to siege mentality when it comes to my team  apologies likewise and to mod and anyone else i have rubbed up the wrong way  It's amazing how your football team can turn one into a blinkered stubborn argumentative tit


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> You are up tonight.  Reading just lost 4-0 at home to a team already on the beach.  You will batter us next week.


I wish it were true. There’s more to come from this season yet. Reading are something of a bogey team for us.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

A pic from this threads end of season party has emerged


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Me too, we all do, I do switch to siege mentality when it comes to my team  apologies likewise and to mod and anyone else i have rubbed up the wrong way  It's amazing how your football team can turn one into a blinkered stubborn argumentative tit


Those of us who are still in the championship next year should meet up when our respective teams play. Or wait a year, cos Cardiff will be back then anyway!


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> but it’s only cos I’m passionate


My son and mates all say i'm like a lunatic when im at millwall, as soon as i leave the ground im calm and back to whatever normal is. I will never change!


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Me too, we all do, I do switch to siege mentality when it comes to my team  apologies likewise and to mod and anyone else i have rubbed up the wrong way  It's amazing how your football team can turn one into a blinkered stubborn argumentative tit



Dont be daft.

Good luck tonight. Would love it if we got you in the play offs!


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> Goal at Millwall should have stood? Don’t be ridiculous
> 
> Ref points to the centre spot, lino never had his flag up ??? that was my point
> Agree it was not a goal but also ridiculous the prem loanne was not sent off, Brentford pen not given,
> ...




Yes thats all great.

Who do you support?


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> Dont be daft.
> 
> Good luck tonight. Would love it if we got you in the play offs!


Im going to try and find a pub that's showing it and one that don't charge four quid for a pint of lemonade  I doubt i'll have much luck with Chelsea being shown at the same time.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2018)

mod said:


> Would love it if we got you in the play offs!


Don't start me off again


----------



## mod (Apr 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Im going to try and find a pub that's showing it and one don't charge four quid for a pint of lemonade  I doubt i'll have much luck with Chelsea being shown at the same time.



£7.99 on NOW TV on your PC or MAC. Thats how im watching it


----------



## krink (Apr 29, 2018)

absolutely mental morning for sunderland. first Coleman has gone so everyone kicked off but then Ellis Short says he's not only found a buyer for the club but he's also paying off all the debt before he leaves. I am stunned!!

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/apr/29/chris-coleman-sackedd-manager-sunderland


----------



## sealion (Apr 29, 2018)

krink said:


> absolutely mental morning for sunderland. first Coleman has gone so everyone kicked off but then Ellis Short says he's not only found a buyer for the club but he's also paying off all the debt before he leaves. I am stunned!!
> 
> Sunderland sold by Ellis Short as Chris Coleman is sacked


Hopefully some stability and start of a new era for you lot!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2018)

krink said:


> absolutely mental morning for sunderland. first Coleman has gone so everyone kicked off but then Ellis Short says he's not only found a buyer for the club but he's also paying off all the debt before he leaves. I am stunned!!
> 
> Sunderland sold by Ellis Short as Chris Coleman is sacked


You have to wonder what type of new owner doesn’t want a manager who took Wales to a Euro semi final as manager of their new 3rd tier club!


----------



## mod (Apr 29, 2018)

1927 said:


> You have to wonder what type of new owner doesn’t want a manager who took Wales to a Euro semi final as manager of their new 3rd tier club!



His record in club management is poor. The style of football we had to watch at Fulham was so boring but that was his first job so would hope that’s improved.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2018)

mod said:


> His record in club management is poor. The style of football we had to watch at Fulham was so boring but that was his first job so would hope that’s improved.


But he managed you in the Prem! He would be a big catch for a club like sunderland in the 3rd tier!


----------



## mod (Apr 29, 2018)

Yep 1927. Was a very very popular bloke / mate within the dressing room who was fortunate to take over a fantastic but demoralised team (from Tigana) who tried to play the game the right way. Initially the response was great but after a season when Coleman’s genuine stamp was on the team we were so dull to watch I never looked forward to going to games. He survived so long because he was such a popular player and Captain amongst the fans. He’s still very popular there.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 29, 2018)

1927 said:


> You have to wonder what type of new owner doesn’t want a manager who took Wales to a Euro semi final as manager of their new 3rd tier club!


Did OK with Fulham before being sacked.

Left Real Sociadad after less than a year.

Took Coventry to their lowest finish for 45 years then was sacked.

Took a job in Greece. Left after 6 months.

Did well with Wales, having one of the best players in the world in his team. A team that was already in good shape due to Gary Speed. Left.

Sunderland...enough said.

He's finished.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 29, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Did OK with Fulham before being sacked.
> 
> Left Real Sociadad after less than a year.
> 
> ...


Nah, someone will give him a spin.... That Euro result can't be sniffed at. He probably needs to do something useful next time out though.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 29, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Nah, someone will give him a spin.... That Euro result can't be sniffed at. He probably needs to do something useful next time out though.


Oh, he'll get a job alright. But he'll never manage a decent team again.

All the failed managers get jobs again.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 29, 2018)

Slightly worrying that Wilder is running out of patience with the club's owners... 

‘I stayed too long at a club before, I won’t do it again’ - a frustrated Chris Wilder as boardroom battle threatens Sheffield United future


----------



## sealion (Apr 29, 2018)

Coleman is just another steady Eddie manager. Football has moved on a lot since his playing days, managers like him are ten a penny.


----------



## sealion (Apr 29, 2018)

1927 said:


> But he managed you in the Prem! He would be a big catch for a club like sunderland in the 3rd tier!


Phil Brown managed in the Prem and look where he is now! A few lower league clubs have gambled on him because of his stint in the prem, they all sacked him pretty lively too!


----------



## mod (Apr 29, 2018)

sealion said:


> Phil Brown managed in the Prem and look where he is now! A few lower league clubs have gambled on him because of his stint in the prem, they all sacked him pretty lively too!



What a deluded chap he was / is.


----------



## sealion (Apr 29, 2018)

mod What did you think of the style of football played under Hodgson ?


----------



## sealion (Apr 29, 2018)

mod said:


> What a deluded chap he was / is.


As my old man would say,, if his cock was long enough he would fuck himself  I believe he was known as captain Chocolate to the press boys!








What a cheesy cunt


----------



## mod (Apr 29, 2018)

sealion said:


> mod What did you think of the style of football played under Hodgson ?



Wasn’t scintillating but very effective. We were a very well drilled and organised unit. Kept our shape well and punched way above our weight finishing 8th and that Euro final. At times we could be classy but it was more about the decipline, team shape and tactics. I rate him very highly as a manager although the England thing was shocking. 

Glad he’s kept palace up as Roy is a legend at Fulham still.


----------



## mod (Apr 29, 2018)

We’ll never see moments like this again


----------



## sealion (Apr 29, 2018)

mod said:


> Wasn’t scintillating but very effective. We were a very well drilled and organised unit. Kept our shape well and punched way above our weight finishing 8th and that Euro final. At times we could be classy but it was more about the decipline, team shape and tactics. I rate him very highly as a manager although the England thing was shocking.
> 
> Glad he’s kept palace up as Roy is a legend at Fulham still.


I saw a fair few Fulham games under him. Thought it was pretty basic but effective, square pegs in square holes if you like.


----------



## mod (Apr 29, 2018)

sealion said:


> I saw a fair few Fulham games under him. Thought it was pretty basic but effective, square pegs in square holes if you like.



Keeping us up after Laurie Sanchez debacle was unbelievable too.

Regarding his style, yeah I never enjoyed watched West Brom, England or Liverpool  under him. Guess I was blinded by the results and success when he was Fulham manager. Saying that, he’s got palace playing decent stuff and has done an amazing job there.

Met him twice and Bought him a drink in the hotel in Hamburg after the first leg of semi final. Decent , insightful chap.


----------



## sealion (Apr 29, 2018)

mod said:


> Laurie Sanchez debacle


Christ, i forgot about him. Konchesky , Baird and was it Healy? the irish geezer that played up front.


mod said:


> Regarding his style, yeah I never enjoyed watched West Brom, England or Liverpool under him. Guess I was blinded by the results and success when he was Fulham manager.


I guess if you get the players that suits his play, it will work well. That was never going to happen at Liverpool or England, i think the calibre of player were to big a step up for Hodgson and his cautious approach to the game.


mod said:


> Saying that, he’s got palace playing decent stuff and has done an amazing job there


Not without Zaha in the team, they are the epitome of a one man band.


mod said:


> Met him twice and Bought him a drink in the hotel in Hamburg after the first leg of semi final. Decent , insightful chap.


I met once, half an hour before kick off ( i got a freebie from a mate and sat in the cottage) RH stunk of booze and was red eyed when i briefly spoke to him  Nice suit and aftershave though.


----------



## mod (Apr 29, 2018)

sealion said:


> Christ, i forgot about him. Konchesky , Baird and was it Healy? the irish geezer that played up front.



Yep. He actually signed some very decent players. Healy wasn’t good enough but Konchesky and Baird were excellent for us. He signed Danny Murphy too. Amazing signing for us.


----------



## sealion (May 1, 2018)

A labour of love A 98-year-old fan's love of the game
Sunderland: Stewart Donald speaks of 'spectacular' takeover chance
Neil Warnock: Cardiff City boss hails his side for handling pressure


----------



## 1927 (May 6, 2018)

SO the last round of fixtures is upon us, nervous as fuck, been awake since 230am. Gonna get up now and grab a  coffee and bacon butty in preparation for a long day. 
Good luck to everyone that still has something to play for, I hope its our last game of the season, but whatever happens today its been a blast and i don't mind staying back and having another crack next year


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2018)

1927 said:


> SO the last round of fixtures is upon us, nervous as fuck, been awake since 230am. Gonna get up now and grab a  coffee and bacon butty in preparation for a long day.
> Good luck to everyone that still has something to play for, I hope its our last game of the season, but whatever happens today its been a blast and i don't mind staying back and having another crack next year



Cardiff will stuff Reading.  We are rubbish.  Half the fans think we deserve to go down anyway.  You will be three up by half time.

We, on the other hand, have reason to be nervous.  We need other teams to fail in order to stay up.  It is highly unlikely that both Barnsley (away at Derby) and Burton (away at PNE) will win, but that's still a lot more to worry about than Cardiff have!  

Relax, you will win and reach the promised land.

I am going to creosote the shed and pretend nothing's happening.  

Oh, and if Barnsley and Bolton do win, I hope Aston Villa rest their first team for the playoffs, and Millwall stick 9 past them.  

It's going to be an interesting day.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Cardiff will stuff Reading.   You will be three up by half time.
> 
> I am going to creosote the shed and pretend nothing's happening.



Looks like I was wrong on both counts, but congrats Cardiff.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 6, 2018)

Not a Villa fan - actually I was a glory hunter back in 81-82 - but Snodgrass is hilarious:


----------



## mod (May 6, 2018)

Congratulations Cardiff. 

That defeat against Birmingham has been coming for weeks now. We’ve looked tired and out of sorts. Perfect state to be in for the playoffs. I seriously doubt we’ll get to the final. 

sealion looked like villa rested their best players today? Was that the case


----------



## 1927 (May 6, 2018)

mod said:


> Congratulations Cardiff.
> 
> That defeat against Birmingham has been coming for weeks now. We’ve looked tired and out of sorts. Perfect state to be in for the playoffs. I seriously doubt we’ll get to the final.
> 
> sealion looked like villa rested their best players today? Was that the case


It’s a pity it ended this way. I’m happy, but I totally understand your pain.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 6, 2018)

My happiness at seeing City get promoted was definitely tempered by seeing Vincent Tan being held aloft on the shoulders of some absolute goldfish wankshafts.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 6, 2018)

Fair play to Warnock though.


----------



## 1927 (May 6, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> My happiness at seeing City get promoted was definitely tempered by seeing Vincent Tan being held aloft on the shoulders of some absolute goldfish wankshafts.


To be fair, the biggest thing Warnock has done is unite the supporters afters tears of strife. Tan deserves credit for what he’s done! He didn’t get credit last time we went up for obvious reasons, but I think credit is due this time!


----------



## planetgeli (May 6, 2018)

Team of the day Bolton Wanderers who still needed 2 goals with 86 minutes gone. My good mate at work will be more than chuffed. Well done to them.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 6, 2018)

1927 said:


> To be fair, the biggest thing Warnock has done is unite the supporters afters tears of strife. Tan deserves credit for what he’s done! He didn’t get credit last time we went up for obvious reasons, but I think credit is due this time!



As happy as I am for my family and mates that are still fans, fuck Vincent Tan. He's ruined it for me and many others. 

Hope you're enjoying it tho 1927 ! Have a pint of Brains for me.


----------



## sealion (May 6, 2018)

mod said:


> looked like villa rested their best players today? Was that the case


They did but brought Snodgrass , Grealish and Grabban on in the second half. John Terry never played but got severe abuse every time he warmed up.


----------



## sealion (May 6, 2018)

Congratulations 1927 , enjoy the moment mate and all the best for next season! I will miss our sparring matches, don't be gone long


----------



## sealion (May 6, 2018)

sealion said:


> Villa play at Millwall last day of the season. We will give Big John a decent send off


We did indeed. He hasn't got a sense of humour and a face on him like, he'd just caught his mate in bed with his wife, oh hang on,,,


----------



## sealion (May 6, 2018)

Lorca must be smiling tonight.
Birmingham City 3-1 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP) Highlights


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2018)

My head hurts!


----------



## Lorca (May 7, 2018)

reckon me old ticker won't stand too many more seasons like this one! amazing atmosphere from a sold out stans yesterday, hammered in the sun, blues winning, life's good! i bet a few fulham fans papped themselves when a few blues went on the pitch and ran up to them at the end but it was all good natured - in fact we were wishing 'em luck in the play-offs - entertaining team they are (heard there were loads of scouts at the game from juventus, dortmund etc watching sessegnon). can see garry monk doing a very good job for us next season, when you watched blues regularly you could see the difference between coterrill and him is night and day. if he can get rid of the deadwood and buy 2-3 quality players we'll be fine. mind you, i thought that last year! all that remains now is to wish boro (a team i have a soft spot for having lived up that way) all the best against our twelve toed neighbours! right, i'm going back to bed!


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2018)

Surprise, surprise. Every one of Wolves loan signings have stated they are staying for next season! Why did I never doubt that would be  the case? 

It’s obvious to anyone who has a brain this was going to happen. Something very dodgy has gone there this season in an attempt to swerve FFP regulations. It stinks, and it’s denied some good sides a chance of promotion!


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2018)

Of course we recorded our best result on the final day of a nothing season, hurry up August!


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2018)

Oh dear!


----------



## sealion (May 7, 2018)

1927 said:


> Oh dear!



Posh wanker


----------



## sealion (May 7, 2018)

Snodgrass is on loan from west ham, the blokes a cunt.


----------



## BCBlues (May 7, 2018)

Wannabe Russell Brand. What a prick.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

1927 said:


> Oh dear!



What a stupid, ignorant douchebag.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 8, 2018)

sealion said:


> Snodgrass is on loan from west ham, the blokes a cunt.



'cos of the West Ham connection or something else? 

I think he's hilarious, and he's always put a good shift in for Scotland.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2018)

New home for EFL highlights next season.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2018)

1927 said:


> Oh dear!




Typical Villa fan, aka twat.


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> 'cos of the West Ham connection or something else?


I meant the tit on youtube not snodgrass


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2018)

Stats on attendances
Championship 2017/2018 - Attendance


----------



## mx wcfc (May 8, 2018)

Very poor from Reading, doubtless due to the shite football.

There was one game when the actual attendance was accidentally published (less than 10k) rather than the official attendance, which includes season ticket holders who don't actually show up.	Lies, damned lies and statistics!


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> There was one game when the actual attendance was accidentally published (less than 10k) rather than the official attendance, which includes season ticket holders who don't actually show up. Lies, damned lies and statistics!


I think all clubs count season ticket holders in the attendance. A stand out example this season was at Arsenal,only 30 thousand turned up yet they declared 59,900 and something.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 8, 2018)

sealion said:


> I think all clubs count season ticket holders in the attendance. A stand out example this season was at Arsenal,only 30 thousand turned up yet they declared 59,900 and something.


yep, that is the case as I understand it.  Tickets sold, rather than bums on seats.  It helps keep up the image.


----------



## 1927 (May 8, 2018)

Sorry its off topic, bit theres no Swansea Thread anywhere! Gutted that they lost tonight, looks like we may be deprived off a derby next year!


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> It helps keep up the image.


Yep. Now if they kept the ticket prices down ,,,,,,


----------



## 1927 (May 8, 2018)

sealion said:


> Yep. Now if they kept the ticket prices down ,,,,,,


Just bought 2 season tickets for Cardiff next season, averages at £25 a game. cant grumble at that in the prem!

Those who bought a month ago could buy at £299 for the season!


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2018)

1927 said:


> Sorry its off topic, bit theres no Swansea Thread anywhere! Gutted that they lost tonight, looks like we may be deprived off a derby next year!


I never minded swansea, they were great under Rogers in there promotion season and played us off the park. They have been very poor of late. A good day out for us (and Bristol city) next season!


----------



## mx wcfc (May 8, 2018)

1927 said:


> Sorry its off topic, bit theres no Swansea Thread anywhere! Gutted that they lost tonight, looks like we may be deprived off a derby next year!


Blimey.  

I live in a Saints town - lots of my mates here are Saints fans.  They were resigned to relegation.

Surely Cardiff are laughing that they are in a higher division than Swansea next season?

I like derbys too, but lauding it two divisions above Sw*ndon and O*ford beats the fuck out of having to play them!


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2018)

1927 said:


> £25 a game.


That's not bad when you put it up against other clubs prices


1927 said:


> Those who bought a month ago could buy at £299 for the season!


The good old early bird offer! I do it at Millwall and save £180 on a season ticket. Works out at £17 a match for a halfway line seat.


----------



## 1927 (May 8, 2018)

sealion said:


> That's not bad when you put it up against other clubs prices
> 
> The good old early bird offer! I do it at Millwall and save £180 on a season ticket. Works out at £17 a match for a halfway line seat.


Season ticket prices at Cardiff aren't much higher than they were 10 years ago actually, its been very cheap football watching for the level of football we've enjoyed.


----------



## 1927 (May 8, 2018)

Just realised that it was king of ironic that Yann Kermogant played his last game before retirement at the CCS, where he had, arguably, his most infamous moment in his career!


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2018)

1927 said:


> Just realised that it was king of ironic that Yann Kermogant played his last game before retirement at the CCS, where he had, arguably, his most infamous moment in his career!


----------



## discokermit (May 10, 2018)

1927 said:


> Surprise, surprise. Every one of Wolves loan signings have stated they are staying for next season! Why did I never doubt that would be  the case?
> 
> It’s obvious to anyone who has a brain this was going to happen. Something very dodgy has gone there this season in an attempt to swerve FFP regulations. It stinks, and it’s denied some good sides a chance of promotion!


they cheated by loaning players, then buying them when they turn out to be good?
this is very cunning. loaning players, then buying them when they turn out to be good. have you informed the efl?
or you could inform warnock. maybe he could exploit this sneaky loophole of ''loaning players then buying them when they turn out to be good''?


----------



## sealion (May 10, 2018)

Holloway gone from Qpr. I wonder which unlucky club will have the honour of listening to his bullshit next season.
Ian Holloway: QPR manager leaves after 18 months in charge


----------



## 1927 (May 11, 2018)

pppPenguin said:


> IF Derby finish in the play offs...IF, we want to finish 6th and play Cardiff.


When is this fixture, I don't want to miss it?


----------



## pppPenguin (May 11, 2018)

1927 said:


> When is this fixture, I don't want to miss it?


It’ll have to be next season now 

I think I may have just upset the universe and granted Fulham a free pass to the final. Guess we’ll find out tonight.

Derbys play off record, played 6, entered final 3 times and win 1.


----------



## 1927 (May 11, 2018)

pppPenguin said:


> It’ll have to be next season now
> 
> I think I may have just upset the universe and granted Fulham a free pass to the final. Guess we’ll find out tonight.
> 
> Derbys play off record, played 6, entered final 3 times and win 1.


I doubt very much you'll be playing us next season, unless its in the cups.


----------



## sealion (May 11, 2018)

pppPenguin said:


> Derbys play off record, played 6, entered final 3 times and win 1.


I think Fulhams play off record isn't great either. I hope Derby knock them out.


----------



## 1927 (May 11, 2018)

discokermit said:


> they cheated by loaning players, then buying them when they turn out to be good?
> this is very cunning. loaning players, then buying them when they turn out to be good. have you informed the efl?
> or you could inform warnock. maybe he could exploit this sneaky loophole of ''loaning players then buying them when they turn out to be good''?


Did you know the word gullible isn't in the dictionary?

You miss the point completely. They were never really loans in the first place.


----------



## 1927 (May 11, 2018)

Hard luck Fulham!


----------



## mx wcfc (May 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> Fulhams play off record isn't great either.


No, it's not.  They got knocked out by Reading last year, and we have the worst play off record, in the world.  ever.


----------



## pppPenguin (May 11, 2018)

1927 said:


> I doubt very much you'll be playing us next season, unless its in the cups.


Just put in a performance Cardiff City would be proud of!!

Quality footballing side Fulham, i like them a lot and it's unfortunate for them that we've hit the kind of form we were showing mid season. Solid defensively, but how i miss the old footballing side we had under Steve Mclaren.

Sorry universe, I meant only this game.....roll on Monday.


----------



## 1927 (May 11, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> No, it's not.  They got knocked out by Reading last year, and we have the worst play off record, in the world.  ever.


Whos bottling the season now?


----------



## pppPenguin (May 11, 2018)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Teams to stop Fulham scoring in the Championship since December 17th 2017:<br><br>1. Derby County<br><br>End of list. <a href="bet365 on Twitter">pic.twitter.com/gU1BDI70QX</a></p>&mdash; bet365 (@bet365) <a href="">May 11, 2018</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## mod (May 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> I think Fulhams play off record isn't great either. I hope Derby knock them out.



0-3 is a bitter pill.


----------



## sealion (May 11, 2018)

mod said:


> 0-3 is a bitter pill.


Nope, i just can't take a fucking cheat, plus i love a London Derby if that's okay with you. I wan't Charlton promoted, i wanted West ham and the Nigels to come down. The more the merrier.


----------



## mod (May 11, 2018)

sealion said:


> Nope, i just can't take a fucking cheat, plus i love a London Derby if that's okay with you. I wan't Charlton promoted, i wanted West ham and the Nigels to come down. The more the merrier.



Cheat? You didn’t touch the ball in the 2nd half ffs.

That aside....I’m a massive Jam fan but Jesus this is a bad tune and video


----------



## sealion (May 11, 2018)

mod said:


> You didn’t touch the ball in the 2nd half ffs.


That don't make him no less a cheating dirty cunt.


mod said:


> That aside....I’m a massive Jam fan but Jesus this is a bad tune and video


 Fucking arsehole. 
Bale- great player but a cheat, same as Zaha, Owen, Shearer, loads of them, all great players but i will never give them credit for that ^^ reason.


----------



## sealion (May 13, 2018)

Middlesbrough 0-1 Aston Villa (CHAMPIONSHIP - PLAYOFFS) Highlights
Derby County 1-0 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP - PLAYOFFS) Highlights

Both games surprised me results wise, Fulham looked a bit tired and couldn't seem to get going, although i think they're more than capable of turning it around at home.
Boro just couldn't get on the end of the many balls into the box. Villa looked strong, well drilled and will be hard to beat in the return leg. I think, i'm right in saying that no team has ever turned around a home defeat in a play off game!


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Middlesbrough 0-1 Aston Villa (CHAMPIONSHIP - PLAYOFFS) Highlights
> Derby County 1-0 Fulham (CHAMPIONSHIP - PLAYOFFS) Highlights
> 
> Both games surprised me results wise, Fulham looked a bit tired and couldn't seem to get going, although i think they're more than capable of turning it around at home.
> Boro just couldn't get on the end of the many balls into the box. Villa looked strong, well drilled and will be hard to beat in the return leg. I think, i'm right in saying that no team has ever turned around a home defeat in a play off game!


Youd be totally wrong in that belief, as any Cardiff fan wouldvtell you. i don't wan to go into details as I've spent 16 yrs trying to forget the worst night of my life.


----------



## sealion (May 13, 2018)

1927 said:


> Youd be totally wrong in that belief, as any Cardiff fan wouldvtell you. i don't wan to go into details as I've spent 16 yrs trying to forget the worst night of my life.


Was it a championship game ? We were in the play offs in 2002 along with Wolves and Norwich, got done by Birmingham who beat Norwich in the final.


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Was it a championship game ? We were in the play offs in 2002 along with Wolves and Norwich, got done by Birmingham who beat Norwich in the final.


Play-off semi versus Stoke in first division.


----------



## sealion (May 13, 2018)

1927 said:


> Play-off semi versus Stoke in first division.


Righto. I think that stat is for the championship! The play offs have been going for thirty years now


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Righto. I think that stat is for the championship! The play offs have been going for thirty years now


They aren’t perfect but they do keep the season alive. I think a change would be good. 6th play 5th, winner plays 4th, winner plays third who should be guaranteed a final spot!

I’d also introduce sane system in EPL. Bottom 2 go down automatically, but 18th play 17th, loser plays 16th, loser plays 15th, loser relegated!


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2018)

When play offs started didn’t they have play offs in top division?


----------



## mx wcfc (May 13, 2018)

1927 said:


> They aren’t perfect but they do keep the season alive. I think a change would be good. 6th play 5th, winner plays 4th, winner plays third who should be guaranteed a final spot!
> 
> I’d also introduce sane system in EPL. Bottom 2 go down automatically, but 18th play 17th, loser plays 16th, loser plays 15th, loser relegated!



That would take weeks if they stuck to 2 legs.  In non-league (at least in these parts), it's one leg with the higher placed team at home.  That might work in your system.  Yes, it's a big advantage for the higher placed team, but they have earnt that.


----------



## sealion (May 13, 2018)

1927 said:


> When play offs started didn’t they have play offs in top division?


Not sure.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> Not sure.


I have a vague memory of third from bottom in the top division being in the play-offs.  Don't think it lasted long.  Maybe getting mixed up with Scottish leagues.


----------



## sealion (May 13, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> I have a vague memory of third from bottom in the top division being in the play-offs.  Don't think it lasted long.  Maybe getting mixed up with Scottish leagues.


From wiki

*Changes to format*
During the first two stagings of the play-offs in 1987 and 1988, the four teams involved were the three clubs that finished directly below the automatic promotions positions, plus the club which finished directly above the automatic relegation places in the division above.

This was part of the league's two-season-long restructuring that would reduce the number of teams in the top tier (from 22 to 20) while increasing them in the lower divisions (creating three divisions of 24 clubs); during these seasons, only one club (Charlton Athletic in 1987) that entered the play-offs in a relegation place managed to win the play-offs and therefore retain their divisional status.

In the seasons prior to the 1990 play-offs, the finals were two-legged ties with both teams hosting the other once. If the two teams could not be separated, a tie-breaker was then staged at a neutral venue. This was used on three occasions: the 1987 Second Division final was played at Birmingham City's St. Andrews; the 1987 Third Division final was played at Crystal Palace's Selhurst Park; and the 1988 Third Division final was played at Walsall's Fellows Park (though this was not strictly a neutral venue, as Walsall was one of the clubs involved).

Since 1990 a one-off final match has been used to determine the play-off winners, which has traditionally been staged at the old Wembley Stadium. Between 2001 and 2006 the final was instead moved to Cardiff's Millennium Stadium while the new Wembley Stadium was being constructed. In 2011 the Football League was forced to use Old Trafford for the League One and League Two play-off finals because Wembley was unavailable, being used instead for the 2011 UEFA Champions League Final.

Before the 1999–2000 season away goals were used as a tie-breaker after extra time had been played, however, this was abolished following a club initiative launched by then-Ipswich Town chairman David Sheepshanks, after his club had twice lost on away goals in 1997 and 1999.[2] Since then away goals have played no part in the play-off system.


----------



## BCBlues (May 13, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> I have a vague memory of third from bottom in the top division being in the play-offs.  Don't think it lasted long.  Maybe getting mixed up with Scottish leagues.



Yeah I have a less vague memory of it as Chelsea were the only side ever relegated through that format ours after a 2-1 aggregate against Middlesboro. The second leg at the Bridge was a bit of a tear up when it sunk in that the Blues were down. I think the FA then decided it's not such a good thing for fans to watch their team get relegated like that and made it a "happier" we've won promotion or oh well at least we got to Wembley affair.

I remember West Brom avoiding relegation in the play off system by beating Port Vale at Wembley. There was an open top bus celebration through West Brom...because they had finished 3rd from bottom in the second tier


----------



## brixtonblade (May 13, 2018)

Blades went down in playoffs too  thus setting the scene for 30 years of playoff chokes


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Blades went down in playoffs too  thus setting the scene for 30 years of playoff chokes


Did the Blades score the first ever premier goal ? I have something in my head about Brian Deane and a significant goal.

The clear out begins, Clayton Donaldson: Sheffield United release striker and transfer list seven


----------



## brixtonblade (May 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> Did the Blades score the first ever premier goal ? I have something in my head about Brian Deane and a significant goal.
> 
> The clear out begins, Clayton Donaldson: Sheffield United release striker and transfer list seven


Yeah, and isn't it a beauty... 

WATCH: Brian Deane scores first Premier League goal

No surprises in that list.  We've been carrying a bit of dead wood. Be interested to see if we bring anyone in.


----------



## Fez909 (May 14, 2018)

1927 said:


> When play offs started didn’t they have play offs in top division?


They did, and I quite like that system.

Boro were in div 2 and played Chelsea in div 1. We beat them, relegating them, and we were promoted.

edit: just seen this was discussed above! Browser tab still open from yesterday so thought it was a new comment


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Yeah, and isn't it a beauty...
> 
> WATCH: Brian Deane scores first Premier League goal
> 
> No surprises in that list.  We've been carrying a bit of dead wood. Be interested to see if we bring anyone in.


I think we are going to lose a few to bigger teams, our transfer record spent on one player is 900k that was 20 odd years back 

Remember this one ?


----------



## brixtonblade (May 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> I think we are going to lose a few to bigger teams, our transfer record spent on one player is 900k that was 20 odd years back
> 
> Remember this one ?




Yeah, cracking goal. 

Mel Rees in goal that game died the next year of cancer aged 26. Always bittersweet seeing clips of him.


----------



## mod (May 14, 2018)

1927 said:


> Hard luck Fulham!



Why?


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2018)

I listened to the game, it sounded pretty much lke one way traffic from Fulham. They seemed to have got over the stutter in form at the right time. Have fun at Wembley if you are going mod!

Fulham 2-0 Derby County (CHAMPIONSHIP - PLAYOFFS) Highlights


----------



## mod (May 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> I listened to the game, it sounded pretty much lke one way traffic from Fulham. They seemed to have got over the stutter in form at the right time. Have fun at Wembley if you are going mod!
> 
> Fulham 2-0 Derby County (CHAMPIONSHIP - PLAYOFFS) Highlights



Yep. That was us back at our best. We completely outclassed them. Thanks mate. It’s been a very, very long wait.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

mod said:


> Yep. That was us back at our best. We completely outclassed them. Thanks mate. It’s been a very, very long wait.


Yeah first play off final! I've been to four and they are bloody tense occasions, but there is no better place to be if you win 
Just a tip mate- if you can afford to then get a decent ticket in the midddle tiers or a seat up the back of the lower tier. The cheapest tickets up in the gods are shit, it's like you are in Harlesdon, it's that far away from the pitch and a bloody mission to get up there.


----------



## The39thStep (May 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Yeah first play off final! I've been to four and they are bloody tense occasions, but there is no better place to be if you win
> Just a tip mate- if you can afford to then get a decent ticket in the midddle tiers or a seat up the back of the lower tier. The cheapest tickets up in the gods are shit, it's like you are in Harlesdon, it's that far away from the pitch and a bloody mission to get up there.


I used to live in Harlesden and spent many a weekend misdirecting people who wanted to go to Wembley stadium to the roughest estate we knew


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> I used to live in Harlesden and spent many a weekend misdirecting people who wanted to go to Wembley stadium to the roughest estate we knew


We usually walk to Stonebridge park afterwards because of the crowds.You do get some looks  but to many of us to bother.


----------



## 1927 (May 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Yeah first play off final! I've been to four and they are bloody tense occasions, but there is no better place to be if you win
> Just a tip mate- if you can afford to then get a decent ticket in the midddle tiers or a seat up the back of the lower tier. The cheapest tickets up in the gods are shit, it's like you are in Harlesdon, it's that far away from the pitch and a bloody mission to get up there.


I’ll translate!  Wembley is a shit stadium!


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

1927 said:


> I’ll translate!  Wembley is a shit stadium!


It is.


----------



## mod (May 15, 2018)

Fulham Vs Villa it is then.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

It will be an intriguing final, it might slightly favour Fulhams style of play not being a home game. Still a tough one to call and one i wouldn't bet on.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 15, 2018)

I hope Fulham win

Looked better than Villa from their games against us 

Will be a shame to lose a London game for me mind


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 15, 2018)

That was just too tense tonight - but it shouldn't have been. Over the two legs Boro were pretty hopeless in front of goal, so for us to just scrape through 1-0 with a big scare at the end and the ref helping us by not sending off Sam Johnstone... well it's great to get the win but it doesn't inspire me with much confidence for the final. (To be honest, I have my doubts that we'd have beaten Derby.)

At least it will be the teams that finished 3rd and 4th playing at Wembley, as it should be.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Will be a shame to lose a London game for me mind


I was hoping Charlton might get lucky and West ham capitulate,but no luck, i love the derby games.


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2018)

Villa are a big club with big history and support. Seems odd without them in the premiership.....best to them.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 16, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Villa are a big club with big history and support. Seems odd without them in the premiership.....best to them.


Nah, that's no reason for them to be there


----------



## brixtonblade (May 16, 2018)

sealion said:


> I was hoping Charlton might get lucky and West ham capitulate,but no luck, i love the derby games.


Would love West Ham down.  Cunts.


----------



## sealion (May 16, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Would love West Ham down.  Cunts.


So would i/we, probably for different reasons to you mind! By the looks of it and from what i hear from some of them , the club is toxic and very badly run, so there is always hope!


----------



## brixtonblade (May 16, 2018)

sealion said:


> So would i/we, probably for different reasons to you mind! By the looks of it and from what i hear from some of them , the club is toxic and very badly run, so there is always hope!


Here's hoping for next season


----------



## sealion (May 16, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Here's hoping for next season


Would be fucking hilarious if either of our teams took their place in the money league, It would finish some of them off


----------



## sealion (May 16, 2018)

There was a good atmosphere at Villa for this one. Back to the drawing board for Boro.
Aston Villa 0-0 Middlesbrough (CHAMPIONSHIP - PLAYOFFS) Highlights


----------



## 1927 (May 16, 2018)

Dr. Furface said:


> That was just too tense tonight - but it shouldn't have been. Over the two legs Boro were pretty hopeless in front of goal, so for us to just scrape through 1-0 with a big scare at the end and the ref helping us by not sending off Sam Johnstone... well it's great to get the win but it doesn't inspire me with much confidence for the final. (To be honest, I have my doubts that we'd have beaten Derby.)
> 
> At least it will be the teams that finished 3rd and 4th playing at Wembley, as it should be.


I didn't see the game, but I'm surprised to hear that there was a controversial refereeing decision in Fulham's favour. Whatever next? The sun rising in  the east?


----------



## discokermit (May 16, 2018)

1927 said:


> Did you know the word gullible isn't in the dictionary?
> 
> You miss the point completely. They were never really loans in the first place.


apart from the fact that your idea that loaning players then signing them is somehow cheating, where is your evidence that all the loanees have been signed?


----------



## Fulham Fred's (May 21, 2018)

1927 said:


> I didn't see the game, but I'm surprised to hear that there was a controversial refereeing decision in Fulham's favour. Whatever next? The sun rising in  the east?



Are you Neil Warnock ?


----------



## sealion (May 21, 2018)

Only just seen this, the wally is back!  Steve McClaren: QPR name ex-England boss as new manager
Rowett for Stoke?  Gary Rowett: Derby County manager seeks permission for Stoke City talks
Three on there way, Derby County: Darren Bent, Chris Baird and Jason Shackell released by Rams
On a lighter note,,Garry Monk: Birmingham City fan gets tattoo of manager on his backside


----------



## sealion (May 24, 2018)

Chris Wilder: Sheffield United manager and assistant Alan Knill agree contract extensions
Rowett joins Stoke,, Gary Rowett: Stoke City name Derby County boss as their new manager
Leeds get American backing,, Gary Rowett: Stoke City name Derby County boss as their new manager


----------



## brixtonblade (May 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Chris Wilder: Sheffield United manager and assistant Alan Knill agree contract extensions
> Rowett joins Stoke,, Gary Rowett: Stoke City name Derby County boss as their new manager
> Leeds get American backing,, Gary Rowett: Stoke City name Derby County boss as their new manager


I meant to post about Wilder the other day...

His signing is very good news but the ongoing issues with the 2 owners is starting to get pretty worrying


----------



## sealion (May 24, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> but the ongoing issues with the 2 owners is starting to get pretty worrying


Whats all that about?


----------



## brixtonblade (May 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Whats all that about?


Until a couple of years ago the club had been owned for 20 or so years by a guy called Kevin McCabe.  He'd made a load of money in property and bought the club he'd always supported.  We'd had all sorts of shitty owners before and he's been a good thing.  He's shelled out loads of cash and has seen us up to the Premier League (and out again!) and sorted out the ground, the training facilities and the academy.  He's not perfect (particularly when it comes to appointing managers...) and some folk will always whine that he should have spent more but he's been a stable owner who's put the club first.

A couple of years ago he sold half the club to a Saudi Prince for £1 on the understanding that the Saudi prince would invest in the club.  This deal had a clause that entitled the prince to buy out McCabe and he's now invoked that but the two of them can't agree terms and for a few months things have been confused - who will own the club, what will budget be, what will strategy be.  This doesnt seem to be getting resolved quickly and Wilder had spoken about the problems of managing with this uncertain background and so I'm hopeful tht his signing means there's some positive news.

The negotiation about ownership is complicated because the contract they have says that if the Football Club ownership changes it must be kept together with all the associated land - the ground, the hotel, the academy etc.  I think this is good as these inteests getting split seems to invariably end badly.


----------



## sealion (May 24, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Until a couple of years ago the club had been owned for 20 or so years by a guy called Kevin McCabe. He'd made a load of money in property and bought the club he'd always supported. We'd had all sorts of shitty owners before and he's been a good thing. He's shelled out loads of cash and has seen us up to the Premier League (and out again!) and sorted out the ground, the training facilities and the academy. He's not perfect (particularly when it comes to appointing managers...) and some folk will always whine that he should have spent more but he's been a stable owner who's put the club first.


A rarity in todays game!


brixtonblade said:


> I think this is good as these inteests getting split seems to invariably end badly.


Indeed. I think that's what happened at Coventry and yes it ended badly.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2018)

Some assist by Sessignon there!


----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)

Fulham seem to be in control and most likely to score a second. Villa are very poor for such a big game.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2018)

sealion said:


> Fulham seem to be in control and most likely to score a second. Villa are very poor for such a big game.


You write that and grealish misses a sitter


----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)

JimW said:


> You write that and grealish misses a sitter


It did make me smile


----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)

Fulham getting away with a bit again  that stamp from Fredericks wasn't great.


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2018)

Villa player just ran over the touchline on the overlap on a one two then back into play to avoid a Fulham defender, thought that was a no-no but nothing from ref and no comment? Has law changed on leaving field of play?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2018)

JimW said:


> Villa player just ran over the touchline on the overlap on a one two then back into play to avoid a Fulham defender, thought that was a no-no but nothing from ref and no comment? Has law changed on leaving field of play?


Bale did it a couple of years ago against Barcelona. Didn't think it was against the rules


----------



## JimW (May 26, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Bale did it a couple of years ago against Barcelona. Didn't think it was against the rules


Must be labouring under a misapprehension. usual informed fan!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2018)




----------



## JimW (May 26, 2018)

Looked a card but see young Jack grabbed various parts nowhere near where odoi kicked him


----------



## brixtonblade (May 26, 2018)

Pleased for Fulham - they deserve it.

And Steve Bruce is a prick.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 26, 2018)

Fuck bollocks & arse!


----------



## mod (May 26, 2018)

mod said:


> Slavisa Jokanovic has signed a new contract and is staying. Best manager we've had since Roy Hodgson. We've turned down £20 million from Newcastle for Tom Cairney and Jokanovic said he's not going to be sold. So things are looking positive and we are in a very good place to improve from a strong season last year. Confident of another top 6 finish but we should really be aiming top two 'IF' we sign a class striker.



Wasn’t a bad prediction was it? 

See you gents. It’s been a pleasure. Good luck next season to you all.

sealion keep in touch mate.

I’ll genuinely miss the championship.

Come on you whites!


----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)

mod said:


> sealion keep in touch mate.



Will do mate, well done, must have been a tense day and it gets worse when you are hanging on to a goal lead. enjoy next season.


----------



## mod (May 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> Will do mate, well done, must have been a tense day and it gets worse when you are hanging on to a goal lead. enjoy next season.



When Odoi was sent off and Johansen carried off in the 70th minute I thought we’d get battered as villa already had us on the ropes and were really on top. That was the most agonising and tense 20 odd minutes I’ve ever experienced. It was horrible but the joy after the final whistle will stay with me for a long time.


----------



## sealion (May 27, 2018)

mod said:


> That was the most agonising and tense 20 odd minutes I’ve ever experienced. It was horrible but the joy after the final whistle will stay with me for a long time.


Last couple of play offs we've won have been 1-0 and horrible to watch. We led Swindon for an hour and more recently Bradford, it looked destined for a draw until we scored with 5 minutes left. The remaining minutes of that match seemed like an eternity, i've never heard say many people screaming, blow that fucking whistle you cunt   Initially it's relief that kicks in when the whistle go's. A few minutes of that and then you can celebrate and take it all in properly. I think the whole Wembley day out is a tiring drag, it's hard to have anything left in you by full time.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 27, 2018)

mod said:


> When Odoi was sent off and Johansen carried off in the 70th minute I thought we’d get battered as villa already had us on the ropes and were really on top. That was the most agonising and tense 20 odd minutes I’ve ever experienced. It was horrible but the joy after the final whistle will stay with me for a long time.


Although Villa were much better in the 2nd half (they could only improve after being so shit in the 1st) I still never though we looked like scoring, even after the sending off - except maybe for Grealish's brilliant run. Unlike Fulham this season, we've usually not come back after going behind in games, so although I get that it must've been tense for you at the end, you really didn't have too much to worry about. So good luck to Fulham in the Prem, you were better than us over the season and on the day, and deserve to go up - and don't come straight back down, as that will make losing to you yesterday feel even worse iykwim!

As for Villa, it looks like being a busy summer sorting out an ageing, expensive squad. I'd be content to let Bruce handle it, but if we have another poor start to the season and aren't in the top two or three come October, I'd get rid of him. He's undeniably failed to do what he was appointed for, and the football we've played has been largely uninspiring, but I think he's just about earned himself another crack at it. Just.


----------



## sealion (May 27, 2018)

So next season Stoke, Swansea,West brom, Blackburn, Wigan and Rotherham (promoted today) will be joining us.


----------



## passenger (May 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> So next season Stoke, Swansea,West brom, Blackburn, Wigan and Rotherham (promoted today) will be joining us.


And there all miles away from London I think Blackburn is the real long one, been there 
twice and you have the added atraction you might get the train windows bricked at Burnley.


----------



## sealion (May 27, 2018)

passenger said:


> And there all miles away from London I think Blackburn is the real long one


Yeah, nothing to get to excited about, done them already so nothing new to go to. Had a few lively days out in Burnlry and Blackburn  Swansea and west brom ain't to bad to get to.


----------



## sealion (May 27, 2018)

Palace or the happy hammers are due there usual fall from grace soon. Hopefully,one or both of them will fall apart next season.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 27, 2018)

passenger said:


> And there all miles away from London I think Blackburn is the real long one, been there
> twice and you have the added atraction you might get the train windows bricked at Burnley.


Yup  can't see me bothering with any of those apart from toytown maybe


----------



## 1927 (May 28, 2018)

What are Derby County thinking? Hardest job in football is trying to get out of the Championship, so they are in talks with Frank Lampard to be manager, seriously!?


----------



## sealion (May 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> What are Derby County thinking? Hardest job in football is trying to get out of the Championship, so they are in talks with Frank Lampard to be manager, seriously!?


No doubt he will have uncle Harry on the wage bill.


----------



## discokermit (May 29, 2018)

.


----------



## pppPenguin (May 31, 2018)

1927 said:


> What are Derby County thinking? Hardest job in football is trying to get out of the Championship, so they are in talks with Frank Lampard to be manager, seriously!?


We’ve finally signed a world class English footballer!

Lots of excitement in Derby but a complete unknown, hope the optimism lasts!

Also, Rowett hoof ball has gone, there’s much to be happy about, and we have another close neighbour back in the league (Stoke) to dislike.


----------



## mod (May 31, 2018)

Villa fans having a little disagreement with each other after their Wembley defeat against Fulham...

Aston Villa fans caught throwing PUNCHES in the stands after agonising Championship play-off final loss to Fulham


----------



## discokermit (Jun 5, 2018)

more fun and games at the villa, Aston Villa suspend chief executive Keith Wyness after missing tax payment


----------



## sealion (Jun 5, 2018)

mod said:


> Villa fans having a little disagreement with each other after their Wembley defeat against Fulham...
> 
> Aston Villa fans caught throwing PUNCHES in the stands after agonising Championship play-off final loss to Fulham


There's a better vid on youtube. Geezer going in with the nut and then it all kicks off.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 5, 2018)

discokermit said:


> more fun and games at the villa, Aston Villa suspend chief executive Keith Wyness after missing tax payment


I think that a few teams might fall foul of the FFP soon. 

And fuck em. Massive sense of entitlement to think the rules don't appky/you'll get promoted.


----------



## sealion (Jun 5, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I think that a few teams might fall foul of the FFP soon.
> 
> And fuck em. Massive sense of entitlement to think the rules don't appky/you'll get promoted.


Now these so called big clubs don't bounce striaght back to the prem, it's made the championship more competitive. The parachute payments aren't benefitting those clubs anymore, it all go's on daft contract fees and paying off players.

Fuck em twice!


----------



## discokermit (Jun 5, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I think that a few teams might fall foul of the FFP soon.
> 
> And fuck em. Massive sense of entitlement to think the rules don't appky/you'll get promoted.


this is tax though. potentially much more serious than ffp. 
lol. this has turned out to be the best season in my life so far. wolves promoted with players and manager i like, playing a style i like, albion get relegated, villa invading the pitch at boro then on the verge of going bust a few weeks later.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2018)

looking bad, The inside story behind Aston Villa cash crisis as club is brought to its knees


----------



## Lorca (Jun 6, 2018)

yep, hard to avoid a little chortle at vile's predicament (well ok, i'm howling with laughter.) few chickens coming home to roost i reckon, with all the crap their arrogant fans dished out to us during the carson yeung era at blues. lots of people locally talking about administration and a 12 point deduction, we'll see i guess, most of their fans say they're too big and important to do a pompey afaics. crap joke doing the rounds is i told a viler in the pub wolves have had a bid of 8 million accepted for grelish. you're winding me up he says, nah, i reply, that'll be the hmrc. (sorry!)
on a wider point, there may be trouble ahead for all clubs owned by chinese investors, because the chinese gov't have apparently imposed strict capital constraints on moving money from china, abroad. could cause big problems? i do wonder if we could see a situation soon in which 6 or so clubs a season find themselves in administration, which the various leagues will be obvs keen to avoid, which is why i think vile may be ok in the end. still, lol.


----------



## Lorca (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2018)

Lorca said:


> their arrogant fans dished out to us


enjoy this,



the lad at 0.10 and 2.30 is particularly hilarious, with hindsight.


----------



## Benjamin F (Jun 7, 2018)

discokermit said:


> enjoy this,



Aye, and in case anyone was feeling any sympathy for them - here's a few, I'm sure highly unrepresentative, Villa fans response to another team's potential financial demise from just a few year's ago.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow and wow. Leeds have hired former Chile , Argentina and Athletico Bilbao coach - and all round coaching legend - Marcelo Bielsa . Apparently the likes of Pep Gaurdiola and Mauricio Pochettino see him as a Guru.
He is on a shed load of money and the highest paid coach in the clubs history. He is also known as "el loco" - hes walked out on several clubs without any warning.
Whatever happens its clear leeds are piling in resources in order to get the club promoted - a coach of his stature will be expecting some serious transfer muscle -  its gong to an interesting season!

Leeds United: Marcelo Bielsa signs two-year contract to become new manager


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wow and wow. Leeds have hired former Chile , Argentina and Athletico Bilbao coach - and all round coaching legend - Marcelo Bielsa . Apparently the likes of Pep Gaurdiola and Mauricio Pochettino see him as a Guru.
> He is on a shed load of money and the highest paid coach in the clubs history. He is also known as "el loco" - hes walked out on several clubs without any warning.
> Whatever happens its clear leeds are piling in resources in order to get the club promoted - a coach of his stature will be expecting some serious transfer muscle -  its gong to an interesting season!
> 
> Leeds United: Marcelo Bielsa signs two-year contract to become new manager


His Athletic Bilbao team were sublime in 2012 




>


----------

